# GRI Part 8



## Dory10

Here's the new home for all Glasgow Royal Infirmary Chatter 

**Board Posting Guidelines**

Here's a link to the FF board posting guidelines. If you're unsure about what you're about to post then pop on and have a look first. There's guidance on posting about pregnancy and parenting information too which you might find useful if you are still keeping in touch with your clinic thread after a BFP or birth. Please have a read and respect those members that are still currently going through treatment.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0

If you have any concerns about any post please send me a pm by clicking on the link under my name on here or use the report to moderator link on each post. As with all boards on FF moderation of posts is undertaken by a team of volunteers so please help us by sticking to the posting guidelines and reporting anything you notice when you post.

Happy Chatting

Dory
xxx


----------



## A miracle will happen

Thank you Dory


----------



## kibbers21

Thank you dory.

I hope all goes well for you a miracle will happen it is a long road when you have been on waiting lists and stuff but once your up and running it will go really quick. It is such an exciting time.

This was my 2nd ICSI attempt and it didn't look great as I had only 1 egg retrieved BUT!!!! My 1 little egg was a fighter and I'm now 9 + 1 weeks pregnant. 

Hope everything goes well for you. Always think positive and remember the wait won't last forever (altho it seems like it will sometimes) xxxx


----------



## Pinkchick

A nice new shiny thread, thanks Dory.
Just a quick hello from me, there's lots happening on here just now so hello to everybody that's recently joined the thread.
Jam I'm so sorry about your BFN, as others have said take some time to think about your next steps and be kind to yourself. xx


----------



## GuthrieC

I just popped in for a quick look. Only got a couple of pages back so far but MASSSIVE CONGRATUATIONS DISCO!!!! Dropping like flies these days girls! I haven't read far back. I hope you are all doing well and I will catch up soon. xxx


----------



## GuthrieC

Jam, I don't know if you're taking a break from the forum or not but if you're around...
I am so sorry. It is fo unfair. If you want to PM me for a rant/chat please do. 
Take care of yourself. xxx


----------



## skye11

Hi ladies,

Thought I'd just pop on to say enjoy the weekend!  I'm wishing it away though as I just want to have my scan on Monday! Excited and nervous!


----------



## discodiva77

Thanks Guthrie. Only a few more days to wait till your review meeting. Hope everything goes well for you. X

Skye - I think I'm as excited for you for Monday too. Lol. Can't wait to find out how many are in there!!!

AFM - not been feeling very well the last 2 days. Been suffering from upper abdominal discomfort, almost like the pain I had after EC. I'm hoping it's just normal growing pains with my insides getting moved about to make way for my huge ovaries and my ever expanding uterus. Apparently it's double it's normal size now. Or it could be other early pg causes (gas/constipation/etc) Oh the glamour of pregnancy. Lol. 

Hope everyone's well. Xxx


----------



## Stella07

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to join in the chat as me and my partner have now started our IVF journey.
I have already had my Prostap injection and now just waiting on AF to arrive.  I've luckily been sympton free but my AF not arriving has passed the 7-10 day expected mark.  Has this happened to anyone before??


----------



## Josie1

Hey ladies, hope everyone is well. Sorry I've not been on. I was locked out my account as I forgot my password lol. 

My scan didn't go great on Friday, I have fluid in my lining so I may not be able to get my transfer 😞 I've got EC tomorrow morning so they are going to look at it again then. 

On a more positive note, I had 19 follicles 😊 But it could be a freeze all. 🙏🏻 it's not. 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Skye xx


----------



## skye11

Welcome *Stella* . When doing ivf, af never appears when you think it will. This has happened to loads of us and is normal. When you want af to show up, it doesn't but it will soon enough. Hope you don't get too many side effects from the prostap. Good luck with your tx.

*Josie* Things can change so quickly during tx so you never know, you may still get your fresh transfer. Thinking of you and hoping you get on well with ec tomorrow. Enjoy your drug free day.


----------



## Stella07

Thanks for the reply Skye, and yes you are so right I should have known better lol


----------



## sparklywish

Skye - after like forever, the day has finally arrived! So excited for you. Can't wait to hear how you get on at 'the big reveal' Enjoy every second of seeing your precious cargo as it's over quick! 

Disco - Is it today you've got your 1st booking appointment with the midwife? It all starts to feel real then when you need to start talking about it out loud to other people!  

Josie - I hope EC goes well today, sounds like you've got a good number of follicles to give you your precious wee eggs. Hopefully the fluid will have resolved to let you get your fresh cycle. Let us know how you get on and take it easy for a few days. Most of us have been a bit swollen and uncomfortable afterwards but it passes.

Hello to everyone else and welcome to the newer girls joining the forum.

AFM - I'll be 12 weeks on Friday and have my dating scan a week today. Looking forward to seeing the babies again and hoping all is going well.

xx


----------



## discodiva77

Hi Sparkly. Yeah my 1st midwife appointment is at 9am! DH & I are going together. Not sure if I should have questions ready for her or not. Main thing I want to ask is about delivering at GRI if possible and also about these upper abdominal and back pains that I've had since Thu evening.   They're really starting to bring me down. I'm supposed to be heading down to England today to go on a Newcastle - Amsterdam mini cruise for a few days but because I've been so sore I haven't even packed yet!

Skye - good luck for your scan today. Enjoy every second, it's magical. 

Josie - good luck for EC today too. Sounds like you've responded well so should get a nice number of eggs. Praying your fluid situation has resolved itself and you get your fresh transfer. X


----------



## Josie1

Thanks ladies, I'm one of the last today so I'll update you all this afternoon. 


Good luck for your scan today Skye xx


----------



## skye11

We have one beautiful baby on board measuring two days ahead! 8w+5d :

So happy right now! Keep looking at our scan picture and feel so much love already!  Relieved we have one and not two! Not disappointed at all.

*Josie* Hope you get on well today.


----------



## discodiva77

Congratulations Skye. That's amazing. I keep looking at my scan picture too. Lol. X

How did EC go Josie? X


----------



## A miracle will happen

Congratulations Skye thats brilliant news.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM just waiting around to go and get the first scan after prostap so I can start the other jabs.
Nothing much to report symptom wise had a few little cramps and a couple of times I have a sharp pain in my head which went away so fast.I know I should not wish for symptoms but i keep thinking what if it is not doing what it is supposed too.


----------



## Silver06

Hi Laides,

I haven't been on here for a long while.  I just wanted to say hi and hope you are all well and big massive congratulations to all ladies who have got there very precious BFP's I am absolutely delighted for you all xxxxx


----------



## skye11

*Silver* Good to see you! Congrats on birth of your daughter!

*Miracle* We've all had those worries, believe me. Although it feels like nothing is happening, you'll be amazed at what is actually going on inside! The longer you go without side effects, the better. I found after prostap, I had hot flushes and a migraine but that was with a fet. When is your first scan?

*Disco* Thanks. It really is amazing and over so soon! When is your 12 week scan? I got on the phone to midwife as soon as I was out of the GRI. Next scan for me is 8th Dec & first midwife apt is 23rd Nov. So 4 weeks tomorrow and then we can let everyone else know! Phew!


----------



## Josie1

That's brilliant Skye congratulations 

My EC went well, 12 eggs and the fluid in my lining has went away so I'll be able to get my fresh transfer


----------



## A miracle will happen

Skye, It is on Tuesday,how many times roughly once you start the daily jabs do you have to go in for scans and blood tests?

Josie, Congratulations thats great news


----------



## sparklywish

Josie  - that is all round great news. Couldn't have gone better 😊

Miracle - it depends on your protocol and history/AMH. I was high risk to over respond so got scanned Mon/Wed/Fri. They will let you stimm for around 5 days (ish) before first bloods/scan then every few days depending on response.


----------



## Josie1

Thanks I was so happy when they said the fluid was away and I can get my transfer


----------



## skye11

*Josie* Brilliant news! Bet you're relieved. It is amazing how quickly things can change. So pleased you're on track for your fresh transfer.  Hope you get good news in the morning. Your eggs are getting jiggy tonight! How are you feeling after ec?

*Miracle* As *Sparkly* said it depends if you're long or short protocol. I had my first stims scan after 5 days, thereafter every second day. As I was on short protocol, I had 3 scans all in and did injections for a week. It all depends on how you respond to the drugs. Wishing you the best of luck.

I saw the new posters on the wall in the waiting room today! GRI are now less than a 12 month wait and are at 54% success rate at the moment! I know *Sparkly* mentioned this before but it was lovely to see!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies

Long time no see!  Excellent to see some happy news on here! 

Massive congratulations to skye, disco, sparklywish and kibbers! Fantastic news 

Josie congrats on a successful ec and good luck for transfer! 

Jam sorry to hear about your bfn  

Good luck with your cycles stella and miracle. 

And congratulations on your daughter silver  

Hi dory, pinkchick and guthrie hope you lovely ladies are good. 

That's a far back as I can see. Hope everyone is doing good. 

We are starting our last nhs cycle. Its our third cycle, first frozen one. Took the prostap on Thursday so just waiting for af then it begins. We only have one little frosty so not holding to much hope but can't help getting excited

Keeping with your stats skye, there is a news article out just now about a new technique which may become available next year which gives a 80% ivf success rate! Aparantly they test some cells from the blasts. Anyone else see it?  xx


----------



## discodiva77

skye11 said:


> *Disco* Thanks. It really is amazing and over so soon! When is your 12 week scan? I got on the phone to midwife as soon as I was out of the GRI. Next scan for me is 8th Dec & first midwife apt is 23rd Nov. So 4 weeks tomorrow and then we can let everyone else know! Phew!


Hey Skye - I met with my midwife for my 1st booking in appointment yesterday and she said it would be at my next appointment (next week) when she'll book in my scans, go over family medical history, do blood tests etc. I'll be 12 weeks on 8th Dec so hopefully scan will be around about then. Just want to fast forward the next 4 weeks so we know everything is fine and we can share our news with the world  xxx


----------



## discodiva77

Josie - Congratulations! 12 is a great number and so pleased that the fluid has gone and you're getting your fresh transfer! Hope your little ones got busy last night and you get a good number of embryos today. X

Sunshine - welcome back on to the crazy IVF rollercoaster! Wishing you the best of luck with tx. X


----------



## kibbers21

Hi ladies I haven't been on here alot.

SKYE - congratulations I absolutely loved the scan I was only 7 and a half weeks when I got mine was the best experience my 12 week scan is the 8th December I'll be 13 + 5 by then can't wait.

DISCO - hope your midwife appointment went well I have mine on wednesday. I'm looking forward to it makes everything real. 

Josie - congratulations 12 is great. 

Hope everyone's doing good I'm finding it hard to catch up lol xxx


----------



## Josie1

Just had my phone call from the lab, only 2 fertilised. Back on Thursday for a day 3 transfer. They are not sure why that's happened as its never happened before.

Hoping these 2 are little fighters 🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks disco   scary to be back on it but just desperate to be pregnant after losing our little one in August. Hoping my body can remember what to do xx 

Josie here's hoping all the goodness went into those two making then super strong x


----------



## lilacfairy

skye11 said:


> I saw the new posters on the wall in the waiting room today! GRI are now less than a 12 month wait and are at 54% success rate at the moment! I know *Sparkly* mentioned this before but it was lovely to see!


Oh, that's brilliant! Judging from how many of you ladies have become pregnant, I can totally belief this number! Very excited also for this new technique, I really hope we can benefit from it by the time we get started with treatment.

Sorry I've not been writing much, but I keep lurking around just to keep in the loop. Congrats to all ladies with bfps and good luck to all those waiting/prepping for their next cycles! Big hugs go out to the bfns!


----------



## A miracle will happen

Silly question is it normal to still have a period within a few days of normal after prostap,I am normally 28 days but it came today which is 26 days? I feel fine otherwise no symptoms to report so far.


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Yeah that sounds normal enough


----------



## sparklywish

Good luck today Josie with transfer. Hope it all goes well. I know you'll be nervous. Let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Josie1

Thanks Sparkly, I'm really nervous actually incase they haven't developed properly or something. Need to get my positive thinking head on 🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## sparklywish

I know I felt the exact same. I convinced myself I would get there and they'd say we had nothing to put back. As it turned out 2 of our 3 were still ok, although not top quality. I was so disheartened and came away thinking we had no chance of it working. I'll be 12 weeks tomorrow with twins! I was so negative throughout my 2ww because of being hung up on embryo/blast quality but the fact is - if they implant, the quality grading from ET is irrelevant.  Keeping everything crossed that it goes well for you. xx


----------



## skye11

Good luck today *Josie*! Remember it only takes one as *Sparkly* says, it's best not to get hung up on quality. Thinking of you.


----------



## Stella07

Hey everyone,
Looking for some advice.
I still no AF after Prostap injection 15 days ago!?!?! My next appointment is on Monday for my scan and to get my next lot of meds.  I'm worried it will now delay everything!!! Has anyone else had a similar experience and if so what happened with regards to rest of treatment.
Thanks x


----------



## Josie1

Thanks ladies, it went well I'm officially pupo with twins. 

1 really good compacting morula and 1 5 cell, a bit slower in development. 

Hoping some changes this time is gonna bring me my BFP, thanks for your words of encouragement Sparkly and Skye xx


----------



## sparklywish

Aw congratulations on being PUPO Josie. So glad you got the two put back in. I'll be following your progress. Take care xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Congrats Josie! And good luck   xx


----------



## skye11

Great news *Josie*. Take it easy and enjoy being pupo! I have a good feeling about it this time. Wishing you loads of baby dust. Xx


----------



## Weebear

Great news Josie. Who did you see for hypno? Feel free to pm if you don't want to say xx


----------



## kibbers21

Hi guys I haven't been on this thread for so long.

Hope everyone is doing well.

Josie congratulations as everyone else was saying all that matters is you have eggs to be transferred rather than quality. My story even shocked the staff at ACS I think hehe. I only had one egg retrieved and it fertilised then it cleaved early (meaning it started dividing to quickly) that apparently lowered my chances significantly of my little egg taking. By the next day It had began growing normally and was a 6 cell 2dt and I am now 10 weeks pregnant. Still seems unreal as our 1st go we got 8 eggs and had 0 fertilisation. Your 2ww will seem forever but just remember these things don't last forever think positive and relax I am sending lots of baby dust your way xx

Stella I hope AF comes soon. But they will be able to tell you were your at when they scan you if it hasn't come mine came the day before my scan so I was bleeding at the time yuck TMI but they went ahead and gave me my meds away to start on the following Wednesday.  Try not stress as that can also stop AF arriving. 

Miracle they say it can come slightly early or slightly late with prostap  so all should be good 

How are all you other ladies ?

I had first midwife app yesterday was very informative I actually enjoyed hearing all the info made it more real when I got my pregnancy book. And also had flu jab today lol I found it weird as they asked me if I was allergic to chicken or eggs before giving me jag lol I found that strange. Xxx


----------



## Stella07

Thanks for the reply kibbers x
Best of luck with your pregnancy it's really nice to hear about you and everyone else's positive outcomes x


----------



## Josie1

Thanks ladies, I'm feeling so more positive and hopeful this time. I think a break has helped me 2. 

Weebear it's a woman in Troon, Ayrshire near where I live. If you want her details I can PM you, not sure where you are. I've found it really helpful to relax and change a lot of my negative thought patterns I had built up over the years. I know why I did it, it's a protective thing really to believe you won't ever become pregnant. Going to her has totally changed my mindset x


----------



## Weebear

Josie,mid her initials are sg, then that's who I saw a couple of yrs ago. She was fab but stopped working in Glasgow   this is it for you. Xx


----------



## Josie1

Aww it must be someone different Weebear her initials are SK, she's fantastic. Did you find it helpful? x


----------



## Weebear

Josie, I found it amazing. Much better than a facial or massage!


----------



## Josie1

Me 2, I would definitely recommend hypnotherapy for positive thoughts and relaxation. I actually believe now I'll be a Mum, whereas before I don't. Mind and body work together, healthy mind = healthy body IMO x


----------



## lilacfairy

Omg, omg, omg! Just got a call from acs and they've had a cancellation, and they asked if we want to come in next Thursday! Wow! I think that takes our waiting time to only 5 1/2 months!


----------



## Josie1

Brilliant news, bet you can't wait to get started. Good luck x


----------



## Weebear

That's great news lilac fairy xx


----------



## lilacfairy

I honestly can't wait! But I had already resigned myself to a longer wait, so this is great! Now if only things work out as well with any treatment. 

How long does it take to do all initial investigations and then how long until they do the first treatment (whatever that may be)?


----------



## sparklywish

Good morning ladies!

Josie - how are you feeling? When is OTD?

Lilac fairy - that's great news re the cancellation spot! You've had a very short wait which is brilliant. It's hard to say how long the initial appointments ad investigations will take without knowing what you've already had done through your base hospital - if anything. We'd had a lot of tests through Monklands before referral to GRI so we didn't have too many delays. We got to the top of the list in Feb this year and started treatment in May. 

Afm - I had my dating scan yesterday at 12+3. All is going well and both babies are growing exactly as they should be. It was lovely telling people last night as it's been so hard keeping quiet this long.  Next app is at 16 weeks at the twins clinic. 

Hello to all other ladies. Hope you're all doing okay xx


----------



## lilacfairy

Hi Sparkly, thanks for your reply! That's quite quick indeed! It might be longer for us, we've not had anything done apart from sa for dh and hormone levels for me. I live in the city and we've been directly referred after sa came back low.

So happy to hear the babies are developing fine! All the best for the rest of the pregnancy!


----------



## Josie1

Hi Sparkly, that's brilliant news the twins are doing well  

My OTD is a week today


----------



## A miracle will happen

Hi Ladies,

How is everyone? seems really quiet on here.

Well a little update for me when I went for my scan my lining was 7.1 so still too thick and have to go for a re scan on friday but bleeding had basically stopped when I went so will the lining still get thinner with out bleeding?
Gutted that this was another set back even though only a few days at the moment.


----------



## Josie1

Hey ladies, seems very quiet on here recently. How did your scan go Miracle? 

I'm gonna test tomorrow, my OTD is Tuesday. Do you's think I would get an accurate result? Gonna do it 1st thing with a first response test. Yikes can't believe it's here already x


----------



## skye11

Hi *Josie*,

Was thinking about you earlier today as I thought your otd was tomorrow. I don't think one day early will make much difference. Well done for holding out this long. How are you feeling? Good luck for testing. Have everything crossed for you. 

Afm I have my first midwife apt tomorrow. Kind of scary starting out in a new hospital. I'm so used to the GRI! That's me 10w+2d now! Next scan just over 2 weeks away!


----------



## Josie1

Thanks, I'm still feeling positive Skye but still got a bit of fear creeping in incase it's another negative. 

It's flown in, can't believe your next scan is only 2 weeks away 😊 xx


----------



## Weebear

Josie when I got my bfp, my test date was the Tuesday and I was testing positive from the sat night onwards. Didn't test prior to that. Don't test until your comfortable enough to do so. Good luck xx


----------



## lilacfairy

Good luck, Josie! Finger and toes crossed for you!


----------



## Josie1

I'm gonna get up before my DH goes to work, be testing around 5am so I'll post an update. Please let this be our time 🙏🏻🙏🏻 5th time lucky 🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## Pinkchick

Josie good luck for testing tomorrow, got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Josie1

Thanks everyone, hopefully I have some good news for everyone in the morning 🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## Josie1

Another BFN for us 😢 Absolutely gutted and wondering where we go from here. Is it ever gonna work? 😢


----------



## skye11

*Josie* I'm so sorry to see your news.  I was convinced this was your time. I know there are no words right now but in time you will know the right thing to do. Thinking of you & sending you a massive


----------



## sparklywish

Josie I'm so sorry to hear the result this morning wasn't a positive. As Skye said, there's nothing anyone can say to make you feel better today. Just know we're thinking of you both and in time you'll find the strength to refocus and plan what's the right next step for you. Take care of each other xx


----------



## A miracle will happen

Hi Ladies hope you are all well?

Josie I am so sorry to hear that and I know words will not make any difference today but I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.

Skye Hope all goes well with your appointment with the midwife how exciting.

As for me I went back on friday I had not had anymore bleeding but lining had dropped to 3. something so they were happy with that,also saw a follicle that measured 12mm she said that would just go away.
So took my meds home little scary but she was really good and wrote the dates and amounts on the Gonal F box which has really helped she did the first Gonal and luveris for me on friday and I am back for another scan at the end of this week.
The last few mornings I have not been able to sleep past 6am but do the jabs at 8am in case I do decide to have a lay in.
Nothing much to report apart from feeling like I have the flu and a few odd cramps bit like af and that is it..hope everything is working fine.


----------



## Pinkchick

So sorry Josie, this journey is just crap sometimes!   Xx


----------



## Josie1

Thanks everyone for your kind words. Just totally gutted, so hard when the only answer you get is "keep trying" 

We will get there, just takes time xx


----------



## Weebear

I'm sorry Josie, I thought this was it for you. Big hugs xx


----------



## Josie1

Aw I know Weebear, I thought so 2, was feeling so positive about it this time. Just sitting wondering if it's ever gonna work. I feel sad 😢 xx


----------



## A miracle will happen

Josie, I know it is easy to say but do not give up.Sorry you are going through this pain right now but it will happen.


----------



## kibbers21

Sooo sorry to hear your news Josie.. big hugs   try stay positive I know it's terribly hard but you will get there ...... 

AFM have not been on for ages once again hope everyone is doing well I am now 11 + 5 and have under 2 weeks to wait for scan seems to have went really quick. As when I made the appointment it was over 7 weeks to wait ......... hope all are doing well I've been tired and sicky and suffering a bit with thrush BLEUGH !!!! midwife says it's very common as the hormones are everywere xxxx


----------



## lilacfairy

So sorry to hear your news Josie! Big hug! I hope you can be there for each other in this time and give each other strength.


----------



## Weebear

Can I ask, how much time has everyone taken for ec and et? Did anyone need a sick line? I'm in such a job where I can pick holidays so it kinda leaves me stuck a bit.


----------



## lilacfairy

Sorry Weebear, I'm not at that stage yet, so can't advise! But I think I'd try to get some time off if possible.

Afm, we had our first appointment today. It was a bit disappointing, because she said we need to wait longer. Despite the fact that DH has low sperm count, it's not low enough to prevent conception completely. So, we have to wait for the whole 2 years before she can put us on the IVF wait list. We're coming back in April 2016 (because I got my coil out in April 2014). From April onwards there will be a 9 month wait. In the meantime though they will do the dye test to check whether my tubes are open, so it's not completely wasted time! 
Also, she did an ultrasound and that was actually quite reassuring. I'm close to ovulation just now and she could see all the follicles and the lining, which looked great. So we have another 14 months or so before we can get IVF, and we can still hope that it happens naturally. While I wish we could just get it over with straight away (IVF), I'm also kind of glad we have some more time to try naturally. Silver linings?


----------



## kibbers21

Hi lilac fairy 

I hope it happens for you. We were told the waiting list was about 1 year thro GRI and that to cut waiting time we could be tranferred to Edinburgh or Aberdeen we said no we would wait but were you offered this ? ..... my fiance has low sperm and they didn't seem to think there was a problem with me ....... it's reassuring that they have seen everything fine on your ultrasound as when they did mine there wasn't alot of follicles and the specialist asked if there was a history of early menopause in my family (I panicked as I know that couldn't be good) they did test and found I had a very low egg reserve also (that was Nov 2014 ) I got shoved to the top of the list by (Dec 2014) It was alot to take in ........ I really hope you do fall naturally as it's alot to go through but honestly it's a great experience...... my fingers are crossed for you 

Good luck!!
Sending you lots of baby dust xxxxx


----------



## lilacfairy

Hi kibbers, we weren't offered a transfer to another location  yet, but we haven't quite waited for the whole 2 years yet. So once we're back in April, I will definitely ask. Then again, it would be quite a journey to make if you have to go several times a week at times. We're so close to the GRI, it would be a shame not to take advantage of that.

I def feel quite reassured about the ultrasound results, and being able to see stuff myself. It must have been quite a shock when they did yours, you're so young as well! At least they speeded things up for you and now your pregnant! Congrats! 

Even though there is more waiting for us now, at least we have a rough time scale. I think the best thing to do now is to just live and enjoy life the way it is. In the past few months I have become so obsessed with ttc and everything else in life had to take a step back. That wasn't healthy and I'm determined to change that. Back to yoga, meeting friends and focusing on work more!


----------



## Stella07

Just wanted to note an update as I know I found these forums helpful when I was looking for a lot of questions to be answered.
Received Prostap injection on 28/10/15 af eventually arrived on normal due date 2 weeks later and I had my scan on 16/11/15.
I started my daily injections on 19/11/15 and then nasal spray on the 21/11/15 I had my next scan on 27/11/15.
My follicles were growing well and some were near maturity, I got a call to go for a scan next day due to what my bloods were saying. I then got a call today to say that I should definetly not take my tonal f injection today and that I should take my booster tonight in preparation for egg collection on Monday.
It's all happening so fast now!!! It's all so exciting and nerve wracking at the same time!!
Now I'm just reading up more about egg collection and when egg transfer might be.
Thanks for all the info on her it is helping a lot


----------



## lilacfairy

Oh Stella, this is so exciting! I hope it goes well on Monday and they get lots of healthy eggs from you! And then fingers crossed for their development and transfer! Baby dust!


----------



## Stella07

Thank you lilacfairy, me too 
Hope you have had enough info to help with your wait, I remember were you now are well x


----------



## kibbers21

Hi lilac fairy 

Sorry for the late response that's exactly what we thought we are 5 mins from GRI so would have been mental us choosing a different hospital. 

Thanks so much for the congrats I'm 12 + 3 now it's exciting stuff.

GRI are brilliant.

I think that's the best way to be. Just enjoy life and have a great time. 
It will all work out for you just need to be super positive. I had to be after 1st cycle or I wouldn't have done it a 2nd time. Just stick with it. It's a great experience. 

Hope your doing well.

Hope everyone else is good to xxx


----------



## kibbers21

Stella good luck tomorrow.

It does seem so quick. Seems all go so fast is this your 1st egg collection ? 

Xx


----------



## Stella07

Thank you kibbers x
Yes it's my first egg collection, things have been positive so far so I'm keeping my chin up for the rest of the treatment 
Congrats on your pregnancy, it really does give hope to hear your stories x


----------



## Josie1

Good luck Stella x


----------



## A miracle will happen

Hi Everyone,
Hope your all well.

Quick question as I suddenly thought I have forgotten everything I was told lol. With the buserlin nasal spray do you stop that when you take your booster jab or have to carry it on?/


----------



## Stella07

Thank you Josie x
try to stay positive and hope you get some good advice as what to do next x
@a miracle will happen once you take your booster jag you don't take any more of the spray (or anything else) it's the last thing you go before egg collection (this us my experience anyway)


----------



## kibbers21

Good luck Stella ..... thank you also for your congrats ....... it's amazing to think I am pregnant still not sunk in 100% I don't think lol x


----------



## Stella07

I can imagine it would take a while to sink in when you have been trying for so long, hope it becomes real soon x

AFM they managed to get 15 eggs, hoping it's a good sign


----------



## Josie1

That's brilliant Stella, hope they are fertilising away nicely x


----------



## Stella07

Got a phone all to say that 6 have fertilised?!?! 
Think this is good


----------



## kibbers21

Yeh Stella that's brill my first go I had 8 with no fertilisation ....... second I had 1 egg and it did fertilise and now I'm over 12 weeks ......
Stay positive 6 is amazing xxx


----------



## Josie1

Yeah that's ok Stella, better than mine. I had 12 and only 2 fertilised  

Fertilisation is a funny thing, you can never tell how it's gonna go. Good luck x


----------



## lilacfairy

6 fertilised! Sounds good to me!


----------



## Stella07

Thanks for all the replies and reassurance 
Fingers crossed it all works out x


----------



## kibbers21

How did you get on Stella ?Xxx


----------



## Stella07

Find out tomorrow kibbers :O
I'm a wee bit nervous x


----------



## lilacfairy

Good luck, Stella!


----------



## kibbers21

Awww good luck for today Stella hope all goes well x I'm sure it will x


----------



## kibbers21

Did all go well Stella ? Xx


----------



## Stella07

Thank you x
All went well, now just the TWW
Fingers crossed x


----------



## lilacfairy

Yay, so exciting! Fingers and toes crossed for you! I hope the tww flies by!


----------



## Stella07

Me too


----------



## Weebear

Day 6 of stimms here. It's flying in now. Had two eggs, a pint of milk, 5 Brazil nuts and beetroot for breakfast, boke! Have a slight feeling I messed the amount of gonal f I was to take the other day  . Eak!

What stage is everyone else at? Good luck with tww Stella.


----------



## Stella07

Thank you Weebear
Day 6 already!!! I do remember that bit flew in for me too!
Hope you are coping ok with the symptons x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies. Hope you are all good. I used to post on these boards a wee while back, all of our cycles so far have been at GRI. We're in middle of our first FET just now got a date set for Thursday for embryo transfer as long as our little frosty thaws OK   

Hope you ladies are getting on OK with your cycles  

Josie sorry to hear about your bfn. Glad you are saving and planning for the next go  

Weebear I've just finished a mini tub of Brazil nuts  

Kibbles great to hear you are over the 12 week mark  

Stella hope you surviving the 2WW!


----------



## Weebear

Miscalculated, I'm only day 6 of stimms now. Feeling really rotten, full and bloated with the odd pain. I'm v v tired. I've another 3 days, hopefully, of stimms before scanning.

Sunshine good luck Thursday. How much rest do you plan after  Tr? I'm still trying to force down the nuts.


----------



## skye11

Hi ladies,

Thought I'd pop in to say that we had our 12 week scan today and all is good! 

Hang on in there those of you doing tx! It really does work!


----------



## Stella07

Great news skye, thanks for sharing x

Afm I'm now 4dp5dt and experiencing similar feelings that I've felt very month for the last 3 and a half years of TTC.  Think I was expecting something new or different!?!?! 
I'm still very positive and hoping that this is my time.
My test day is 10dp5dt and I'm tempted to test one day early due to other commitments on the test date.
I will see if I can keep my cool 
Baby dust to all x


----------



## Weebear

Stella, good luck. 

Great news Skye. Must be a relief are you telling people now?


----------



## Pinkchick

Just popping in to say good luck to all you ladies cycling just now, here's hoping the GRI keeps up with its success lately for you all. 
Skye fantastic news about your scan, it seems to have gone in quick-maybe not for you though! Hope you are able to relax more now. 
Sunshine really good to see you back on here, will have everything crossed for you on Thursday-you could have your BFP for Christmas!  
I'm nearly 31 weeks now, keeping well but to get a gestational diabetes test on Friday as keep showing glucose in urine. Counting down the weeks until I finish work as quite tired now but really can't complain because I feel well. 
Sending lots of baby dust to you all.. ️xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Aw thanks Pinkchick   can't believe you're 31 weeks now where did that go!! Wishing you all the best with the rest of your pregnancy til you meet your little boy  Xx


----------



## skye11

Thanks ladies,

*Weebear* Yeah, have been telling people since yesterday! Such a relief to finally be able to talk about it! How are you getting on?

*Sunshine* Good luck for your transfer tomorrow. Hope all goes well!

*Pinkchick* Can't believe you're 31 weeks already. Has time flown in for you? I felt the waiting really dragged but at the same time, can't believe I'm this far on already!

*Stella* Good luck. Hope the next few days of your 2ww go in quickly for you. It's so hard to trust any symptoms due to tx. You just never know until test day! Have everything crossed for you.


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks Skye and congrats on your twelve week scan what a milestone   x


----------



## Stella07

Thanks Skye x


----------



## LD1980

Hi everyone. I'm new here. On IVF list since October.  Anyone else round about same time? 😄


----------



## Weebear

Anyone remember when going for ec, did you go straight to ground floor reception? What did you say, I was thinking that I was booked in for the acs unit.


----------



## Jam27

Hi Weebear, You just go to the ACS unit as normal. Good luck x


----------



## Weebear

Oh right, the leaflet says ground floor reception. Maybe I've taken that wrongly, lol.


----------



## Weebear

How'd you get on Josie?


----------



## lilacfairy

LD1980 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new here. On IVF list since October. Anyone else round about same time? &#128516;


Hi LD1980, I'm not quite at the same stage, we'll be put on the waiting list in April. But we're in their books already, I'm currently waiting for a dye test. Let us know how things are going for you!


----------



## FertileRoad

Hi I hope you dont mind me gate crashing your thread, I found the Glasgow University website by chance and interested to hear your views on the clinic at the Royal as a private customer.  I feel I will need to go down the ICSI donor egg as I am 44 with AMH 0.4, can you share your experience with me as they dont have success rates as its a new clinic is this the case?


----------



## ayrshire78

Hi Fertileroad

No the clinic is not new . You will get the stats for Gri on the hfea website. As far as I am aware private and NHS clinic results are not split. The lab is state of the art , it was all renewed last year.
Treatment is the same NHS and private mixed together. I cannot fault GRI . We have had x2 nhs cycles there. The first one was bfp but early miscarriage and 2nd bfn.
We self funded a 3rd cycle and got bfp and I'm currently 21 weeks pregnant with twins. These have all been own egg cycles .
The private sector co ordinator is Ruth Simpson , she is very helpful and efficient . I'm sure if you give her a phone or email the link on the gcrm website she will get back to you.
Best of luck x


----------



## FertileRoad

Ayrshire78 thank you for your reply - well I cant go to GRI AMH far to low and I dont have anyone to give me eggs. Thank you for your reply
Take care and congrats with your BFP


----------



## Weebear

I've done NHS and private with them. Tbh you get the same service you just pay for it when private. Really doesn't feel much different with one exception and not a positive one. I have found having to go through a separate administrator quite frustrating as it seems like a third person/middle man involved. With NHS, a nurse would call you directly if you had a query, private, I've to go through administrator who then checks it out with nurse and then gets back to you. There were also a few faults with our invoices which I notified them of.

Nursing staff and most others I've come into contact with have been good. It's also good to know the equipment is new. Money wise it's also a good bit cheaper than the others. Something else I was told back at my first appoint,net around 2012, I asked what the difference was between gcrm and gri, I was told the incubators as NHS were old. Can't claim that now though, success rate is right up.


----------



## lilacfairy

You won't believe what happened today! Got a letter in the mail from GRI apologising that male factor infertility is indeed a reason to be placed on the ICSI waiting list straight away, rather than having to wait for 2 years as the doctor claimed during our appointment. So they admitted their error and put us on waiting list from Sept 2015! Woohoo!

LD1980, we're indeed at roughly the same stage now!


----------



## Weebear

Great news lilac fairy.


----------



## lilacfairy

Very quiet here for the Xmas holidays, I hope you've all had a lovely time with family and/or friends!


----------



## mrscxxx

Girls, can I ask....where abouts is the new unit in GRI? Do you go in the main entrance of the hospital?

We are starting a FET on Monday and just trying to get organised. 

Here's hoping there's lots of baby dust in 2016 xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hope all you ladies have had a lovely Christmas. 
Mrs C, you still go in the Alexandra parade entrance, go down the wee stone stairs to the side and go in the door there, walk right past the aroma bar and WH smith and turn right at the end of the corridor. It's signposted but is beside other clinics rather than being tucked away at the maternity end. Hope I've explained that ok, but sleepy and bleary eyed this morning
Wishing all those cycling a lucky 2016 ahead! Xx


----------



## mrscxxx

Thanks so much Pinkchick xx And congrats on your pregnancy...not long now   !! Good luck xx


----------



## sparklywish

Hi all, sorry for not posting in a while been a busy month and then lost my password. Just got back in yesterday.  I hope you're all well and have had a lovely Christmas. It's been very quiet on here recently by the looks of things so not sure where everyone is at. Wishing you all lots of luck though for 2016. 

We had a gender scan last Monday and pretty sure we're having 2 girls. Twin 2 was easier to assess and is definitely a girl. Twin 1 (lower down) was a wee monkey and not letting us see but eventually the sonographer got a look and sure it's another girl!  I'm 18+5 now and still feeling really well. Not got a huge bump yet which is nice as I expected to be massive by now. Got fetal anomaly scan on 12th Jan
Hoping all is okay and looking forward to seeing them again.  

Pink - glad you're doing well and really not long to go for you now. You must be starting to get everything in place now.   Exciting!

I'll keep a wee eye to see how everyone is getting on and any new FF's feel free to ask any questions you might have.

xx


----------



## lilacfairy

Hi all, quick question. I'm supposed to go in for a dye test in early February and the way it looks this could be one of the last days of my period. Do I still have to rearrange even if it's just a bit of spotting?


----------



## LD1980

LD1980, we're indeed at roughly the same stage now!
You won't believe what happened today! Got a letter in the mail from GRI apologising that male factor infertility is indeed a reason to be placed on the ICSI waiting list straight away, rather than having to wait for 2 years as the doctor claimed during our appointment. So they admitted their error and put us on waiting list from Sept 2015! Woohoo!

Lilacfairy - Yay to your earlier waiting list date. Would be nice to go through this knowing someone  else roughly same stage. Im really not sure how to use this board, so sorry if I miss message or seem rude by not responding. I cant wait to get started but also worried and anxious as I really dont know what happens. I'm learning more by reading this board though x


----------



## lilacfairy

Hi LD1980, I've found the forum incredibly helpful, not just for information, but also for the knowledge that I'm not alone  with this. It's good to know we're at a similar stage, so we can compare notes while we're going through ivf.

I think I'm a lot clearer about what will happen during a cycle, and I can assure you I'm not happy about having to inject myself. Also i'm worried about the ovary stimulation, as I often feel pain when I'm ovulating regularly, so hyperstimulation may be very painful for me. But maybe I'm just worrying too much! And in the end, there is hope 😀

What was your journey like so far?


----------



## LD1980

Hi Lilac Fairy. My journey with IVF has been slow, mostly down to me being in denial for ages that there was a problem. Starting TTC in 20110, eventually went to docs  in 2012, Over the past 3 years have had all the tests  available on NHS, unexplained infertility so IVF next step. Was told in October the list was about 8/9 months long and we were now placed on and that is really all I know.  Im guessing it would be about May/June we start the whole process but I really have no clue. DH has 2 children from previous marriage and I have been pregnant before so maybe my eggs and his swimmers just don't like each other and need a helping hand. I'm hoping so anyway. 36 next month and DH is 43 so really want a bubba soon.  Who is your consultant?  x


----------



## Roachelle9

Hi everyone

I am new here. My story is we have been trying for 4 years. I have suffered 3 very early miscarriages. I was diagnosed with high anticardiolipin early last year and now low daily low dose aspirin.  They thought this was the reason for my first two miscarriages but unfortunately it didn't prevent my third. I have had the lap and dye test and came back as unexplained infertility. It's a tricky one for me as I have had 2 normal pregnancies and 1 via IUI so its not that I cant get pregnant it's just that I cant sustain a pregnancy  
I got my prostap injection today and I'm back on the 3rd February for my scan. I am on protocol 9. Has anyone else been on this protocol who could advise roughly how many days you are injecting or what your journey was? 
It's just nice to be in a place with other women who are going through this or who have been through it. 
TIA.


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi Roachelle, I have lots of autoimmune issues including cardiolipin antibodies and as you can see I have had several miscarriages. I was also on low dose aspirin from the time we started treatment but it didn't prevent my miscarriages. This time around  I was also put on clexane (which I'm still on) and also had steroids from egg collection until about 15 weeks. I feel this combination made the difference this time round. 
After prostap I normally had to inject for between 11-13 days but everyone seems to respond differently. Really wishing you the best of luck this cycle x


----------



## Roachelle9

Hi Pinkchick

Thanks so much for responding. It's so difficult when you have so many issues against you isn't it. Congratulations on your pregnancy! I have been told I will be on clexane from the day of egg transfer which is reassuring as when I attended Monklands for IUI they wanted me to wait until I was 6 1/2 weeks before they would start it. The Consultant at the Royal said there is no scientific reason to wait. So far my experience at the Royal has been great. I'm just so anxious about the next step. Hopefully I will be reporting back here with good news


----------



## lilacfairy

Hi roachelle,  welcome to the thread! I don't have any experience with immune issues but I sincerely hope that you'll be successful this time round. I think this thread is a bit quiet just now because a lot of ladies have actually conceived within the last few months. I hope that's a good omen for the rest of us!

LD1980, sorry for the delay in replying! It sounds like you've been in this for a lot longer than me. But I know it's so frustrating when you don't actually know the reason for the infertility. I have my lap and dye test in 2 weeks, but the consultant said she didn't expect any problem there because I'm not in a high risk group. My dh had a son 14 years ago, but now his sperm count is low, which is probably the only reason. I'm hoping that ivf will overcome this!

I don't know who our consultant is now. We had Dr deshpande in our first appointment and in our next Dr Medina. Do you know them?


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi ladies, been a few months since I've been on. After the MC I needed some time away to get my head together. 

Congrats to all the BFP's, ACS are certainly making their mark at the moment with some fantastic positive stories. 

Welcome all the new comers, you'll get some fantastic support, guidance and advice on this forum.

Sorry for the lack of personals, once I get up to speed I'll catch up with everyone.

AFM Well we went on holiday to Cyrpus after the MC. It was just what the doctored ordered for the both of us, feeling stronger than ever ❤..I had a review with Dr L who was as disappointed as us. She said we were basically text book and not sure why the pregnancy ended in MC. She was very keen for us to forge ahead to a 2nd cycle. I've always had a feeling that I maybe had Endometrosis, I certainly didn't have all the usual symptoms of irregular and heavy bleeds etc but do experience constipation around ovulation and menstruating time. My Gyn agreed that after the MC and the fact we have been trying for 3 years now he agreed to do a Lap, it was the only investigation left. So i had it on Monday and lie in behold I do have Endo. I'm just so relieved that there is in fact an issue, I was so tired of being given the diagnosis of unexplained infertility. 

I have to go back to see him in 5 weeks time for a routine review. I'm not due to be reviewed by Dr L
At the ACS but I think I should arrange an appointment as I'm not sure if this will change any treatment approach for our next cycle, tho I think we might try naturally for the next 5 months or so.

Hoping 2016 will be our time 🙏🏻

Jac x


----------



## lilacfairy

Hi jac,  nice to meet you. So sorry you had a mc! Fingers crossed for this year!

I'm surprised to hear that you can have endo without classic symptoms. I was always wondering whether that's possible but couldn't find anything about it. I have a slight suspicion myself, but could never really justify it as my periods are quite light. But maybe I'll mention my suspicion to the doctor at our next appointment.


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi Lfairy

Nice to meet you too 

If you Google Endometrosis then you'll see that there is a list of possible symptoms. If you have been trying for 2 years or more, experienced MC's and problems with bowel movements. I know these are not the classic symptoms but this is certainly what I've had since stopping the pill over 3 years ago now. I've never had painfully heavy or irregular periods but they are just some of the symptoms x


----------



## Roachelle9

Hi all

Well I got my scan last night to see if the DR had worked and everything looks good. I had 3 little follies on the right and 4 on the left. Today I started on 300 gonal f x2 daily and 75iu luveris for 2 days then 375 gonal f and 75 luveris until next Friday when they will scan me again. So far feeling positive. I start the nasal spray 4 times daily on Tuesday which I'm dreading as I've not been good with the Prostap but hopefully it will all be worth it!
Just wanted to keep you updated  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Roachelle9

I don't know if anyone is even on this page anymore but I'm looking for support and advice. I went for egg retrieval on Tuesday and they only got 2 eggs. Got the call yesterday to say none had fertilised so that's it. Devastated doesn't even come close to expressing how I feel. Nurse said I'll get a clinic appointment to discuss but I'm wondering if anyone knows how long the wait it? Also we had paid privately for this and I'm now at the top of the nhs list. Do they make you wait so many months before trying again?


----------



## Dory10

Roachelle how disappointing for you  We put so much into these cycles it feels very unfair and cruel when things don't work out. Here's a link to the negative cycles section http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0. You'll find lots of support here from people in similar situations. As for cycling again, most clinics recommend 2-3 natural cycles so 2-3 periods before starting again, it gives your body to recover and gives you the very best chance next time. It also helps to have time to get your head round everything too. Speak to your clinic and get a review booked to discuss future treatment.

Take care

Dory
Xxx


----------



## skye11

*Roachelle* I'm so sorry to hear your news. It's always so tough when things don't turn out the way you had hoped. Time is a great healer! Every knock we get only makes us stronger. You'll get a review apt for about 2 months time, unless the GRI have cut waiting time for that. As Dory said, usually 3 periods before starting again so probably just after your review. Thinking of you.


----------



## isla_hope

So sorry to hear your news *Roachelle*. A friend of mine had the same situation at GRI but I can't remember how quickly her appointment was afterwards. I hope you get an appointment soon


----------



## Roachelle9

Thanks everyone. Do you know if it's still 2 months if you have went private? We will be switching to NHS now but we are at the top of the list. The quicker we get started again the better.


----------



## lilacfairy

Hi roachelle, so sorry to hear your news. Good luck with your next cycle, I'm sure it'll be better then! My heart really goes out to you!

I feel a bit guilty almost telling you all my news now. But I still quite can't believe it myself! I actually had a BFP yesterday with an internet cheapie test! And this morning I confirmed it with clearblue digital, estimated 1-2 weeks since conception. Still stunned! And so happy! 

And just last Saturday we got our first appointment letter sent with nurse traynor to start treatment! The irony of timing! The funny thing is that I had my hycosy test 2 days before I ovulated. I wonder if the dye washed away some minor obstacles? And with them away the sperm had a free way in all of a sudden? Has anybody ever heard of this? Anyway, fingers crossed my wee passenger survives!


----------



## Roachelle9

That's wonderful news! I've actually heard that happens a lot. I hoped it would after my lap and dye but it wasn't to be. I'll have everything crossed for you. 
My husband emailed Ruth on Monday and we have our follow up with the consultant tomorrow morning so hopefully then we will have a better idea when we can get started with our nhs try. The sooner the better as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Roachelle9

Just out my review with Professor Nelson and he said they decided that after my poor response they would only fund me with donar eggs but he has overruled this and giving us one more chance with Monopar and Foston. I honestly don't know how I feel about donar eggs. My heart is breaking that they can make this decision after only one cycle. Has anyone else been through this?


----------



## lilacfairy

Oh Roachelle, so sorry to hear this. I know it's not what any woman hopes for. On the other hand, it may be easier than adoption, since you actually get to carry the child yourself. Take your time to think about this, I know a lot of women have counselling before doing this. There's forum threads here where you can get other people's opinions and experiences.


----------



## Roachelle9

It just doesn't make sense to me as I have been pregnant 3 times (all early loses) the last being on November. Prof Neilson said he thinks he put me on the wrong protocol and suppressed me too much hence why he is overruling their decision and giving me another shot. I would not be doing DR this time and he's trying the Centrotide protocol of 150 menopur and 300 fostimon. I find it amazing they can make this decision based on one bad cycle. I'm due my next round in April so just need to keep everything crossed this protocol is more suited to me. I've started coq10 and doing weekly Accupuncture and the rest is unfortunately out of my hands. I just don't think I'm at the stage of considering a donor egg at this point...


----------



## lilacfairy

It does seem a bit rash, I agree. At least he's giving you another shot. Keep us in the loop, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Roachelle if it is an option for you some of the ivf clinics abroad deal with cases of women who are poor responders etc. Obviously the downside is it would be a paid cycle but they are a good deal cheaper in some countries than UK. You may not have to jump straight to DE especially as you say you've been pregnant three times. I'm a poor responder / poor quality embryos and am looking into this. Good luck x 

Lilac fairy massive congratulations!!!  X


----------



## mathiesonch

Is it ok to join this group. I'm having my treatment at th royal.  Just had first cycle of icsi an had a BFN on Friday, pretty devastated. Just hoping get given a second cycle. Does anyone know how long they take after you have sent result back to them for them to get back to u? Sorry for all the questions just need something to focus on x


----------



## skye11

Hi *mathie*, So sorry to hear your news.  Time definitely heals. You can get a review which if I remember is about 2 months later & can have another cycle after your third af! Try to enjoy normal life between treatment & you'll find the time passes by quickly. Wishing you all the best for your next treatment. Remember, good things come to those who wait!


----------



## Roachelle9

Hi ladies. 
I just wanted to post an update of what has been happening with me as I hate reading forums and never seeing an outcome.
After my disaster first round of IVF and being told I would only get nhs funding with donor eggs Professor Neilson overruled this and gave us one shot. This time I got 16 eggs of which 15 were mature. 9 of them fertilised and 8 made it to blastocyst. I'm just on my way home with two little embies on board and two in the freezer and they will call tomorrow to tell us if the other 4 are suitable for freezing! Obviously it's still a waiting game to find out if we are successful but it just goes to show that you should trust your body and speak up. I will update with the results. Thanks for letting me freak out before, I do appreciate the support. Now to keep everything crossed!


----------



## skye11

*Roachelle* Congrats on being pupo!  I'm so glad you had the chance to do tx with your own eggs! It's great to have the frozen embies as back up too! Wishing you all the best and that the 2ww doesn't drive you crazy! When is your otd?


----------



## Roachelle9

Thanks Sky  I remember following your story when I first read this forum.
My OTD is the 23rd. It really isn't that long but I think next week will seem like forever!


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi Roachelle, that's a great result, will have fingers crossed for you for your OTD, it really drags in. 
Hi to Skye, Sunshine and welcome  any newbies to this page. I still check in to see how you guys are doing. x


----------



## EL25hopeful

Hi everyone - hope you don't mind me joining to share my experiences and get all your invaluable advice. It's great to find this forum and know I'm not going through this on my own !

So here's a bit of my background - 39 years old, AMH of 4.0 and on my 3rd round of IVF. We had 2 attempts at GCRM last year while we were waiting for our NGOs referral to come through.
1st one we got 4 eggs, 3 fertilised, 2 implanted but BFN.
2nd one we got 4 eggs again but none fertilised - we were devastated !

So now we've been through all the stages again at Glasgow Royal - poor response to drugs, thought they were going to cancel cycle as only 2 decent follicles but eventually went ahead with egg collection. Got 2 eggs and thankfully both fertilised. Last Thursday I had embryo transfer with 2 x 9 cell embryos with no fragmentation so I'm currently 7dp 3dt 😁😁

I couldn't wait any longer and did a first response test this morning - I got a very faint BFP.......now my questions......

1. Could this still be from the trigger so too early for a positive result ??
2. For anyone that has had BFP at gri - do you get progesterone after BFP ? Everything I've read online seems to suggest most clinics give it up to 12 weeks. I've never ever been lucky enough to get pregnant before and if I am, I'm worried I'll need more progesterone to keep it going?

Any thoughts/advice would be greatly appreciated xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi EL25hopeful, 
Great that you got good quality wee embryos to transfer after feeling that you had a poor response. 
I tested positive with a faint line exactly a week after 3dt, the cycle before that it was 8 days after 3dt. I was a serial tester though and knew the trigger had left my system each time. Different people seem to take different lengths of time for trigger to leave their system but I think for the majority of people it would be out of system by this stage so hope this is a true positive for you, but give it a few days and text again (or if you can hold off to test day)-I know I'm a fine one to talk  
I wasn't given progesterone after BFP  with my first ivf at Glasgow and went on to have another miscarriage, but the second cycle I requested it and they did give me it because of my anxiety about not having it. Most clinics do seem to want you to take it until at least 8 weeks but GRI told me initially that it wasn't necessary after BFP, personally I would try and get it even if it's just for peace of mind x


----------



## EL25hopeful

Thanks pinkchick xx

Tested again this morning and it looks much the same as yesterday so not much darker but still def there. I'll keep testing until my official date on Tursday and see what happens.

And thanks for the progesterone advice - my luteal phase has always been only 9 or 10 days which has made me think I've got lower progesterone levels for years. So if it's still a BFP by Tuesday I'll contact them and ask for more progesterone.

Good luck to everyone else going through this.....what an emotional rollercoaster it is ! xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi EL25

Yes I'd defo agree with PinkChick, as you'll see from my signature I MC too and after doing much research if you have a low Progestrone then this needs assisted, I certainly think I have. We're hoping to cycle again in July and I'll be demanding it. GRI seem to be the only clinic that don't offer it until 12 weeks, at that stage the placenta takes over....good luck!

Hi to everyone else, I've been keeping up and will be back on soon x


----------



## EL25hopeful

Thanks WeeJacs......it's frustrating not getting the blood results and levels that other clinics offer.....but then again that would just give us something else to google and stress over 😂😂
Good luck with your next cycle in July - it'll be here before you know it xx


----------



## Roachelle9

Just a little update. It's my OTD today and I'm pregnant  I've been testing light positive since Monday after testing the trigger out. I'm so happy but can't allow myself to get excited as I have been here 3 times before and never got passed 6 weeks but I'm hoping with the horrid progesterone and clexane injections this will be the one. Will keep you posted. 
I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## new_wife2009

Congratulations Roachelle! Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy! X


----------



## skye11

*Roachelle* Huge congratulations!   Hope you are keeping well!


----------



## Roachelle9

Thank you  feeling tired and nauseous but been like that for a week now. I'm only 5 weeks today. My test date is the 16th so I will be wishing the next 2 weeks away  hope you are both well!


----------



## new_wife2009

Not sure if anyone will be able to answer this, but has anyone had a huge break between treatments? I'm wanting to try again in the summer but not sure what to expect? After our first failed attempt, I was so devastated, it's taken me this long to pluck up the courage to try again!


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi Newwife

Yes I suppose we have, we are planning our next cycle in July after the 2 week theatre shut down. This will be a year of a break. Like you, we were devasted, I suppose I'm scared it doesn't work. This is a totally soul destroying rollercoaster ride 😔 x


----------



## Pinkchick

Hey ladies! 
Congrats Roachelle that's great news, hope your keeping well. The GRI seems to still be doing well with BFP's, long may this continue for you other ladies cycling just now or about to cycle. 
New wife and WeeJacs, really hope next time is lucky for you guys. I Know it's such a roller coaster of emotions and so difficult when you go through all that only for it not to work or to end in miscarrage. 
I still check in here to see how your all doing xx


----------



## new_wife2009

WeeJacs, we are hoping for July, which will be just over 2.5 years! Not even been in the new setup! I was treated at Nuffield last time, its been so long. But I'm feeling really positive now and strong enough to do it again. I only took a day off work after last time and realise now that I should have taken more time to grieve/ process it all. But I'm back down to target weight for them, but hoping to lose a wee bit more and get our holidays enjoyed before we try again. Good luck! X


----------



## WeeJacs

Newwife, we could be cycling at the same time. We're away on holiday this week too. Totally understand how you feel. It's important you feel ready. The new setup is pretty impressive and they're getting some great results just now. Fingers crossed that will include us too. Dr L has suggested 2 embies for us too 🙏🏻 x


----------



## Babygood

Hi ladies, 

I would like to join you on this thread if that's ok?

I am also a Dr Lyall patient although I seen her privately at the Nuffield, I was lucky enough to get a positive on our first IVF but sadly lost our baby on Mother's Day.  HL is no longer working at the Nuffield so I am following her to GRI!

Have an appointment this week and hoping we can do a constructed FET in June......


----------



## new_wife2009

Hi, can anyone tell me the number to call to make an appointment? My stupid phone keeps dropping contacts and the number isn't there any more! Feel I need to get this thing started - 3 scan pics on ******** already this week and it's only Monday. I want to be able to have a scan!!! 😂


----------



## new_wife2009

Found the number and called them - just been told (quite bluntly!) that I have probably been removed from the list as I should have completed within 18months. I didn't know that! I feel worse now about trying again!! It's all so scary.


----------



## Josie1

Hey ladies, 

Not been on here in a while so I've lost track a bit. I'm back on the roller coaster for the last time (5th fresh & 1 frozen) had my EC today, got 4 wee eggs so hope they are good ones. That's the lowest I've ever had so fingers crossed for good fertilisation 🙏🏻


----------



## new_wife2009

Hi Josie, I remember you! Keeping my fingers crossed for a good result for you x


----------



## skye11

Quick update from me...baby Oliver born 5 weeks early on 14th May at 11.50am weighing 5lb 1oz. He's still in special baby care but now doing really well. I was really ill with pre-eclampsia and only now beginning to feel more human! Totally worth it all though. So in love with my boy. 

Never give up ladies! No matter how tough it gets as you really will get there somehow.


----------



## Dory10

Congratulations Skye  so happy for you!  Glad that Oliver is doing well and you're on the mend too, take care Dory xxx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hey ladies, 
Skye big congrats on your wee boy. Hope you both recover really quickly and you get your boy home. They are quick at coming on when they are tiny, Arran is getting to be a wee chunk now! 
Josie, keeping everything crossed for you that these eggs are the ones and this  is your time! You really do deserve it so much.
New wife, hope you get something sorted and get seen at the clinic.
Hi everybody else and hope your all doing well ️xx


----------



## new_wife2009

Congrats Skye! Glad all is well!
Thanks PinkChick. They called me back (and a bit nicer!) to ask us to go in next week to have a chat. Am nervous about what they'll say but will just need to suck it up and deal with it!


----------



## Josie1

Hey ladies, all 4 fertilised.

Skye massive congratulations on the arrival of Oliver. 

New wife I'm sure all will be fine


----------



## Babygood

Hi ladies,

Lovely to see the success stories- congratulations skye11!

Josie 1- good luck over the next few days with you little embies & with ET.

I have started my constructed FET- had prostap last week, AF arrived yesterday and in next week for a scan....  Down reg was quite tough first time round with horrendous migraines but so far so good.


----------



## new_wife2009

Brill news Josie!!


----------



## Josie1

Thanks ladies, booked in for transfer on Saturday unless we hear otherwise tomorrow. 

Feeling excited and nervous x


----------



## skye11

*Josie* Great news that you have some embies! Good luck with transfer. You really deserve this to work! I'm  for you.

*Babygood* I hope you don't suffer anymore migraines. That happened to me too so I feel your pain.

*New_wife* I hope everything goes ok with your meeting next week. I don't imagine they could stop you getting more tx if they didn't pre-warn you. They surely should understand that we all need a break from tx at times!!


----------



## Babygood

Josie - good luck for Saturday with the transfer.

Skye11- apart from the odd flush I am doing ok, scan next Thursday- hopefully lining will be ok & can get started on progynova.....


----------



## Josie1

I called for an update on our embies, still have all 4. 2 are 8 cells and 2 are morulas. Feel this could be my time 🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## Babygood

Hi josie - glad  to hear your little embies are doing well, Saturday will be here before you know it!

I will just be glad to have my scan done next week and know that we are on course for the FET....


----------



## Pinkchick

Fingers crossed for you Josie, it sounds promising. Good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Josie1

2 little blasts back where they belong. The other 2 never made it. Feeling hopeful 🙏🏻🙏🏻  OTD 31st May 😊


----------



## Babygood

Hi josie- great news. Good luck for the 2ww & hope you get your BFP.

AFM - I have had myself in a bit of a state over the last few days - worried about our frostie surviving the thaw.... I know it's totally out with my control now & I just need to hope for the best.... Not helped by the horrific prostap migraine...


----------



## Josie1

Thanks babygood, hope so 2. 

It's only natural to feel the way you do about frostie, just need to try and keep positive as they only freeze the best 😊🙏🏻


----------



## new_wife2009

Great news Josie! Best wishes xx

Babygood, I have that worry too. I only have one frosty waiting and hope he survives. I think the statistics on them surviving are positive? Otherwise I don't think they'd put you through all that drug regime? Try not to worry too much (easier said than done!) xx


----------



## Babygood

New_wife- trying my best not to worry but I am also having my embryo moved from another clinic to GRI- so I am also nervous about that!!! It's just constant worry that I don't think ever gets any easier! What stage at you at with the FET cycle?

Josie- hope you are surviving ok on the 2ww


----------



## new_wife2009

We had ours moved too. I've not started yet - we've had a very long break since our last cycle (and my surgery) so hoping to get back into it all very soon. Fingers crossed !


----------



## Babygood

New_wife - i actually thought I was a bit nuts for moving it- so glad I am not alone! I am a bit worried it all might go wrong and moving it may be a contributory factor but I suppose things can go wrong even when it's not moved.....

That's good you are now recovered from your op and going forward, it's such a tiring experience. It's been pretty much full on for me since September 2015, but I just need to keep going now I have come this far.


----------



## Josie1

Think it's over for us again 😞 Started bleeding on Thursday, been on and off since then but this morning it's like a period 😥


----------



## Josie1

I just did a HPT and it's came up as   I'm not sure what to think though with the bleeding. 

When they did the transfer they said they could see the bit that develops into the fetus but couldn't see it in the other. 

Would it be possible to loose 1 and not the other? Or bleed and still be pregnant?


----------



## Pinkchick

Josie really hoping that the BFP sticks for you, I know it's a huge worry when your bleeding but as you'll know bleeding very early on does not always mean the worst possible scenario, I know it's impossible not to thnk the worst though. 
It could also be what you are saying, that one of the embryos is causing the bleed. 
Was today your OTD? I'll be keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Josie1

Thanks pink chick, OTD is Tuesday so I'm a bit early. I always test early though and always had a negative. I'm just hoping they stay, keep testing until Tuesday. 

They said they could see the part in one that develops into the fetus but not the other. I'm just hoping this is our time 🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## Pinkchick

I really hope it's your time too-it sounds like they were impressed with one of your wee embies-hope that's a positive sign and you have a wee fighter in there  
X


----------



## Josie1

Thanks pinkchick, I really hope so 2 x


----------



## Josie1

Stronger   this morning 😊😊


----------



## Pinkchick

fantastic!! For what it's worth the steroids and clexane made all the difference for me, so hopefully it's the same for you xx


----------



## Click

I've asked around in a couple of other places on the board but I'm trying to find out of this is normal because I don't think I'll get through to GRI before Tuesday with the bank holiday.

I had a frozen transfer on Friday and they gave me my test date as the 19th of June. I didn't think anything of it until after we got home but that puts test day 23 days after transfer!

My fresh transfer and last frozen transfer both had a test day 12 days after the transfer. My frozen transfer last year ended in a miscarriage and this time I'm on crinone whereas last time I was on Cyclogest.

Any ideas?


----------



## Babygood

Click- I would call the clinic in the morning, the nurses will be in tomorrow as NHS don't have tomorrow as a holiday! It's def a mistake with those dates!


----------



## Click

I'll call tomorrow then. I wish I'd worked it out at the time but I was in a whirl of 'oh my god we've just transferred a hatching blastocyst' and 'if I don't get to a loo soon I'll pee myself'.

It wasn't til I started googling and someone on here mentioned having a transfer on the 27th and her test day being the 10th that I started wondering.

At least I'm off work tomorrow myself. Normally when I phone the hospital we have to play phone tag til we reach each other (I leave a message, they call back but I'm at work so leave a message for me, I get the message in my break bit can't get through so leave another message for them, hehe).

Thank you.


----------



## Babygood

Yeah I think I seen you post on the FET may/June thread- you are a bit ahead of me, I just started progynova yesterday, back to GRI on the 9th for my scan and if all well then we will have our transfer on the the 17th.

It's all a bit of a whirl wind at times and I also forget to ask things then remember it later...  I now go in with my list!!

This is my first FET at GRI, so far all going smoothly.

Wishing you a smooth 2ww and hope you get your BFP  xx


----------



## Click

Thank you. 

I'm alternating between feeling completely hopeless and then being convinced that every little twinge is a sign of something. If this is what I'm like on day two, I dread to think what I'll be like in two weeks time!

This is our second FET, our first was briefly successful but we lost our twins, third transfer (the fresh one last year never took). They're all really good there. The nurse told us on Friday that at the moment their success rate is something like 60%.


----------



## Josie1

Click it's at over 60% just now, success rates are fantastic  

Pinkchick I really hope so, the steroids and acupuncture are the only things I've done differently this time x


----------



## Babygood

Josie1- how are you doing? Congratulations on your BFP! Hope you are keeping well xxx

I must say if I am lucky enough to get to the 2ww etc, I am absolutely dreading the test... Think I am traumatised after all the years of trying & spending a small fortune on HPT for them all to be negative!!


----------



## Josie1

Aw I know that feeling babygood. I never thought in a million years I would see a positive result. Just keep as positive as you can possibly be 😊 

Here's a wee quote for you, difficult roads often lead to beautiful destinations 😘


----------



## Josie1

OTD and it's a   The line is fainter than I would have hoped for though. Going to phone the hospital, hopefully they can do a blood test.


----------



## Pinkchick

Yay congrats Josie! My lines were quite faint until a good few days past OTD, I have always totally freaked about line colours but even the same brand of test from same box can show different line colours, I realises this after lots of stressing. 
Honestly have everything crossed for you this time   xx


----------



## Josie1

Aw thanks Pinkchick, that's reassuring to know. The only thing that's worrying me is the lines were stronger on Saturday, Sunday and Monday. I had been bleeding a bit so not sure if I've lost one or both. I'm confused but really happy to have a BFP as this is the 1st ever


----------



## Pinkchick

Can you contact the clinic and ask for a blood test? They don't do this routinely but were happy to do it the times I had Bleeding. X


----------



## Josie1

Thanks pinkchick, got bloods this afternoon at 1.45pm. 

Did you have bleeding as well? Did you have 2 transferred? x


----------



## Babygood

Josie- thank you for the lovely quote- I will keep that with me. Congrats on your BFP on otd! How did you get on with bloods? All ok I hope X


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi Josie yes I've had bleeding even during my last pregnancy which is my only successful one I had some bleeding in the early days then again at 12 weeks and 16 weeks, just to keep me on my toes. It's always a worry though no matter what. Thats good you got bloods taken, it always surprised me GRI don't do them routinely. 
Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Josie1

Thanks ladies, got bloods today but she said that's just to confirm I'm pregnant which she has no doubt I am or it wouldn't come up on tests. I've to go back again on Thursday to check blood again, she said they look for the HCG levels to have doubled in 48 hrs


----------



## Babygood

Josie- yeah that's right - they need to see it doubling. Fingers crossed for you on Thursday with the HCG, it really is a perpetual state of worry. Let us know how you get on. Xxx

I am counting down the days till my scan next Thursday.....


----------



## Josie1

Sadly my pregnancy has ended, absolutely devastated 😥


----------



## Babygood

So sorry Josie- there are no words that cover the sadness and disappointment you are feeling right now.  Thinking of you and wish you lots of luck for the future, take it easy over the next few days xxx


----------



## Josie1

Thanks babygood x


----------



## Click

So sorry to hear that Josie. It's so cruel when you get that positive and then it's taken from you. Take care of yourselves.

I've spent the day playing phone tag with the nurses. My cramps ratcheted up a notch last night and this morning and my period got really heavy for a while so I just want the okay to stop the meds and move on but I was at work so when they called me they got my voicemail.

I don't want to stop the Crinone without their okay, but the thought of using it tomorrow morning is making me sick.

Has anyone else gotten a full period less than a week after FET? Were you allowed to stop your meds?


----------



## Pinkchick

Josie I just saw this, I'm so so sorry that you have gone through this. I have been there too many times and I know the absolute devastation of getting your hopes up only for it to end so horribly. Take care of yourself and I hope you have support around you. 
Click I can't see your previous posts before the one above so not totally aware of your situation. What I do know is that sometimes nurses tell you to wait and test on out one day before stopping meds just incase, I know that's hard to do if your so sure it's a negative. Hope you got to speak to a nurse. Xx


----------



## Click

Sorry Pinkchick, I think my other posts were in the FET group rather than here.

My embryo transfer was last Friday and it seemed pretty good until Tuesday when I started bleeding (5 days after). By midday it was like a full on period and we phoned the hospital and we're told to continue the meds, which I did. But then yesterday it got to the point where I was passing clots and tissue just like a normal (for me) period. Today when I did the Crinone I couldn't even tell how much when in because it just clogged up the applicator.

Paracetamol isn't touching the cramps, which I've been getting full strength since yesterday evening, and I don't know what else I can take because I'm still having to take the meds.

Last year when I miscarried I knew it was over because all my symptoms stopped but I had to carry on with the meds for another two days even though I knew it was over, which made me get my hopes up that perhaps I was wrong. This time I don't know whether implantation happened but I had been getting twinges on my right hand side and needed to pee all the time (which I suspect was a progesterone side effect but it was my first pregnancy symptom last year) as well as major bloating. They all stopped on Tuesday when I started bleeding. I just wish they would let me trust my body and let me get on with it instead of prolonging this for another week.

I think the staff at GRI are fantastic but it's so hard to actually get anyone on the phone, especially before treatment starts and after transfer. I wish they had an email address for the nurses like at the Nuffield so you could get in touch without having to be there when they're trying to phone you. This is all just so frustrating.


----------



## Babygood

Click- how are you? I hope the bleeding & cramps has eased up, it really is such an awful experience.  So far I have been really impressed with GRI, have called once but was lucky enough to catch one of the nurses, you don't need that stress on top of everything else.

Thinking of you x


----------



## Click

Thanks Babydoll. Not feeling so good right now. The cramp is getting worse again which usually means the bleeding is about to get a lot heavier.

Still haven't managed to get through to anyone at the hospital. Had a voicemail at 4.30 telling me to call back first thing in the morning but I still don't know whether I can stop the meds or not and I'd have taken them by that time in the morning.

I just feel kind of lost right now. I'm tired, in pain and miserable. I can't believe that a week ago I was feeling so optimistic about the whole thing.


----------



## Pinkchick

That's rubbish you couldn't get a hold of one of the nurses, sometimes the not knowing for definite (and clinging on to every wee bit of hope) is the worst. 
Did you have one or two transferred? 
I quite often didn't make it to test day because AF came but they told me sometimes people can bleed like a normal AF but still be pregnant,  and I had to carry on with meds. I think this can be more the case if 2 are transferred. 
hope you manage to get a hold of someone tomorrow ️xx


----------



## Josie1

Thanks for your kind words ladies, today I feel overwhelmed by sadness and loss 😞

Click they won't let you stop your medication until OTD, bleeding does not always mean a loss so they like you to take everything they say until OTD x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Josie, so so sorry to hear your news. Sending you lots of love


----------



## Josie1

Thanks sunshine. I'm just feeling so gutted. I've been a mess all week. Can't sleep or eat properly 😞 Xx


----------



## skye11

*Josie* I'm so sorry to hear your news. There are no words. Life can be so cruel. Sending you massive .


----------



## Josie1

Thanks Syke xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Am not surprised Josie how devastating.  It is so cruel. Very sorry for your loss xxx  it is very early days but if you wanted to talk to someone face to face there is a miscarriage support charity in high Street Glasgow that can offer that. There is also a yearly service  (non religious) held at Glasgow cathedral for anyone who has lost a baby like you and me. It's on 24 September this year the service is called Saying Goodbye. It can be a way to honour your little one x lots of love


----------



## Josie1

Aw really thanks for that Sunshine. That's definitely something I will look into. Think I need to chat to people who have experienced this. Fortunately not one of my close friends have experienced it. They are there to listen and for support (same with fertility treatment) but they don't "get it" if you know what I mean. 

I like the idea of a memorial service, all I want is for people to acknowledge it and talk to me xx


----------



## WeeJacs

So sorry Josie 😔 I totally understand, it's so hard when you've built everything on that wee peanut surviving but it just doesn't work out that way. People will say they understand but they don't. All I can say in my experience is time is a great healer. Given its taken a year for us but we're going to start all over again at the beginning of July. You need to try and keep positive or it will destroy you...big hugs ❤

Jac x


----------



## Babygood

Hi ladies,

Josie1 - how are you today? It's so hard and you just need to take one day at a time.  Sadly most people won't get it, unless they have experienced what we have ( I had my MMC on mothers day this year).  I also think a miscarriage is horrendous for anyone, but for people who have gone through IVF etc - it's much worse.  We can't just jump on it the next month and try again, plus we have loved that little embryo for so long and before it's even put back! 

I love the idea of the memorial service - thanks for sharing that info sunshine.

Also Josie1- you might not be interested just now but I go to the Infertility Network uk group- it's the first Thursday of the month and held in GCRM.  It's a small group but everyone gets it and I just find it helps me so much to chat to people who have lived thorough the fertility treatment journey.


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi everyone quite new to ff and just looking g for some info.
We have finally got our app next week for the GRI for our first appointment with the nurse for information and consents etc. 
Can anyone tell me how they found the GRI and also at there first app did they give you a rough time when you would be starting tx.
I've already got all my questions (all 5 pages lol) ready and just desperate to get the ball rolling. Any information on what to expect from the first appointment would be greatly appreciated x


----------



## Josie1

Hi ladies, I've had a hellish few days with how I've been feeling 😞 I've got a sore head today, think it's all the hormones and steroids coming out my system. I've been weaning off the steroids. 

Thanks for that Babygood, think I'll go to that at the start of next month. What time is it on? xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Hiya. Our first appointment at the gri (after several appointments at Monklands hospital) was at the beginning on Jan. I had my height/weight taken and we got a brief intro to the treatment. Out next appointment was in May where we were given the consent forms and I got some bloods taken. I asked at that appointment when they thought we could start the treatment but the nurse said it was too early to tell) We then returned two weeks after (they organised the next appointment there and then) to return and finish the consent forms. I asked again about when the treatment would be starting and she said we could begin during my next cycle, only if they has space to book me in. They do have space and we're collecting the drugs next week. If your appointment is for the consent forms then it sounds like you'll be starting your treatment fairly soon. I understand your frustration. I am desperate to start the treatment. Hope this helps. Good luck. xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi ditzy  girl thanks for taking the time to reply. OMG really as long as that, I was under the first impression from my last hospital I was at that the first app with the nurse was for consents and bloods etc if they needed it. Awww I need to try not build my hopes up to much then x
I'm like you I'm desperate to start my treatment.  Are you NHS funded ?

Awww I bet ur so glad to be getting yours medication and to be starting soon xxx fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Babygood

Josie1- aw sorry to hear you are feeling rough- it can be difficult coming off steroids.  The group starts at 7pm, I won't be there next month as I am on holiday, but the girls are really nice and have been through treatment and now out the other end.  If you want any more info or to chat then feel free to private message me on here.xxx


----------



## Pinkchick

Josie hope your feeling better physically soon. It probably is the hormones and reduction in steroids but remember your body has been through a lot recently and so have you so you are bound to feel awful. 
Take it easy and be good to yourself xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

I know, it seems to take forever! I'm just trying to stay focused on keeping fit and trying to relax as much as possible! When we had our last appointment at Monklands, they told us it could be up to a year before we start our treatment, which would have meant we could be starting it in Oct this year. I was gutted when they told me that! So our waiting time is a lot less than we expected. Hope you don't have to wait too long to get started. Let me know how it goes. Yes, we're NHS funded. Yep, I cannot wait to get started! Feels like we've been waiting forever!! Thank you. Fingers crossed for you too. xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Wow that's a long time. We started in August and then some delays. So we went for more tests in December and then went back in Feb, but they backdated our referral until December so that was good. So they told us a year , we also got told that prob between 8-10months we would get a letter to start the screening and paperwork but we got the letter days before we went on holiday.  So our app is on Tuesday and we're only on waiting list just over 6 months so the balls started rolling a lot quicker than expected so it's so good. Just so nervous xx
Yea that's best to keep fit that's what I've been doing, I used to go to a lot classes but damaged shoulder so just been doing 10k walks most days better than nothing lol. I've cut out caffeine and alcohol.  Xx
Awww yea il let you no on Tuesday how I get on with my appointment, we could hopefully help each other out and talk about how things going if u fancy? Xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

That's good that it's not been as long as you expected. It is nerve wracking. I get nervous before each appointment but it's good to get the first one out of the way. Yeah, me and hubby both cut out alcohol when we got our letter though for our May appointment, so almost been 10 weeks without a drink!! I haven't cut out caffeine yet but was actually talking about that today. Really should be cutting it out now. Would love to keep in touch and chat about progress. My next appointment is Wednesday. xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

That's amazing, yea it's defo nerve wracking every appin monet, I'm just worried every app I go to they might cancel it for some reason lol. 
So what's ur app on Wed for? Xx yea defo keep each other posted xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

My appointment is for us both to have bloods taken and we're collecting my metformin that I'll be starting to take at the end of the month. Haha I know what you mean re them cancelling. I panic up until I'm in with the nurse! Lol. xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi ladies

So what are we all thinking about the new recommendations of increasing NHS cycles from 2 to 3? Good news if your a new referral but not for us who have already had a cycle 😔 x


----------



## Josie1

Thanks Babygood and Pinkchick. I had a great sleep last night, 1st in a week. I'm sure I'll get there, just difficult when you want it so much and it worked on our last attempt. I just couldn't go though anymore treatment though, 6 is more than enough. 

I read that last night about the 3 attempts weejacs. It's good for others but won't be for us unfortunately as we are not "new patients" it used to be 3 but they changed it to 2 to get the waiting lists down to under 12 months. I wonder if that will still apply or if new patients will be back to approx 2 year waiting list x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

I think it's great news for the future just ashame for people already going through it. I'm not sure how will affect me. As I've  not stated treatment or had any cycles yet. I've only got my first app with the nurse tonight so I'm going to ask, they might not even no yet xx

Hope everyone well xxx


----------



## WeeJacs

It specifies on the recommendations all new referrals from Sept 2016 so if your all ready being seen that will exclude you. Its a bit disappointing if i'm honest, i do wonder if they will bring down the price on NHS self funded if its your 3rd attempt for patients like us.

Hi to everyone else, big welcome to the newbies  

We will be starting again in July, just waiting on AF making an appearance before they confirm our date, praying this is our time  

Jac x


----------



## Josie1

Personally  I can't really moan. If they hadn't reduced it to 2 attempts my waiting time was 22 months instead of 6 months. I would rather have had it quicker than an extra cycle but that's just my personal opinion on it. 

Great news for those starting though and GRI have fantastic results at the moment  best clinic around x


----------



## WeeJacs

Totally understand and agree Josie, the waiting times have still to remain the same so i'd imagine GRI will only grow over time. That will be a challenge for any clinic but i'm confident that they have the funding they will maintain it.


How are you feeling today Josie? I've been where you are so understand how devastated you must be feeling at the moment, i can only tell you that it does get better over time. The stronger you get you might feel like trying again but i must admit it took me a year to get there  

Jac x


----------



## Josie1

I'm feeling a lot better today thanks weejacs. We have reached the end of the road fertility treatment wise. 6 attempts and 15k later. We may adopt in the future. I couldn't go through anymore treatment although there is always that wonder if we tried once more would I have a successful pregnancy x


----------



## new_wife2009

Hi, just a wee update for me. We got our letter the other day about what treatment we are entitled to. Seems we have waited too long, and because of my age now we are only able to have our remaining frozen embryo put back when we go again. I'm devastated! I wish someone had made it totally clear that this would happen. So our final shot will be this summer and after that, I just don't know. Not sure if we would be able to self fund.


----------



## Ditzygirl

Just wanted to say a quick 'hi' to all. Great to hear good reviews of GRI. Wishing everyone well. xx


----------



## Endo30

Just want to pop in an say hello...had my appt at GRI Monday to complete all forms and discuss which protocol we will be on, just to wait for AF to appear but after being on Decapeptyl injections for 5 months not sure when that will be, the hospital are proposing August period  as the labs are closed in July X


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi Endo

Yip that's right the labs are shut 2nd 2 weeks in July for they're annual deep clean. I was due to start this month but it was put back a month as my EC would've been around that time. 

Jac x


----------



## Ditzygirl

How did you get on yesterday Mrsfergie? xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi ditzy, yea got on OK.  Just done all my bloods and things. Gave us the consent forms to sign half and read the others. We go back in 3 weeks and then we will go over the other consent forms, we will get all our information and hopefully come up with a plan and decide what type protocol we will b going through.  I'm feeling really positive today . 

How you today ditzy? Xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

That's great news! Remember - don't sign or date any of your forms! We weren't told that, so when we went to our next appointment we had to do them all again! I'm feeling really positive too! Got my metformin to start taking at the end of the month. So happy that it's finally starting soon!!


----------



## WeeJacs

Afternoon everyone

That's us officially getting back on the rollercoaster, confirmed start date is 6th July.

I will need to catch up with everyone's stage, hi to you all I'll do personals later ❤

Jac x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww that's great ditzy bet u can't wait. Not long to go now xx
Yea I remembered not to date them. There was some we could fill in and sign, but she told us not to date them, the rest we will do when we go back on the 7th.xx
Awww that's great wee jacs xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Weejacs that's great news your back to it again, I know you've had a tough time but fingers crossed for you this time. My friend is cycling at GRI just now and u hear there success rates have got even better. 
Josie how are you doing? Been thinking of you lots! 
Hi to everyone else cycling just now and the newbies to the thread xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Yup! Can't wait! Good luck to you weejacs! xx


----------



## Babygood

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is doing ok at the various stages on this crazy roller coaster?

I am in tomorrow for my FET, just praying our one and only frostie survives the thaw.  I am having my transfer done tomorrow under sedation as I was a difficult transfer first time round due to my fibroids.... feeling nervous/anxious but trying to be positive etc etc... Doubt there will be much sleep for me tonight!


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi pink chick hope ur well.

Awww good luck tomorrow babygood hope everything goes well for you . Fingers crossed xx 
Hope everyone well and doing OK xx


----------



## Babygood

Thanks MrsFergie83! I am all organised & just want to go in & get it done now!! X


----------



## Josie1

Aw I'm struggling Pinkchick but feeling better each day. It's some journey, going to a counsellor tomorrow to talk things over x


----------



## Pinkchick

I really hope you find the counselling helpful. I saw a lovely lady called Maureen at SCIM, a miscarriage organisation in Glasgow. I found it really helpful to speak to someone not involved so hopefully you will find it the same. Sending you hugs xx


----------



## mathiesonch

Not been on here for a while since my last icsi cycle. I have just had my second egg retrieval on Monday there six eggs and six fertilised. With transfer on Saturday. 
Just a bit concerned, I have been uncomfortable unlike the last time where was fine next day, however I have started to feel better today even got back to work!  My concern is I'm still really bloated, and excuse the phrase, windy!! I also started my progesterone gel on Tuesday an today my chest is really tender. Is this normal or should I be concerned? I know I'm probably just overthinking things but don't want to call clinic with every little thing x


----------



## Babygood

Mathiesonch- I think it's quite normal to be bloated after EC, you just need to keep drinking plenty of fluids, as long as you don't have any symptoms of over stimulation.  I am slim built and I had a massive tummy after EC! thinking back I was probably a bit windy too and I just attributed that to all the hormones and the antibiotic suppository that's given post EC , do you mean your boobs are tender or your actual chest? I always think if you are worried about anything then it's best to call the nurses at clinic.  Best of luck for Saturday! 

Josie1- thinking of you and hope you got on ok with the counsellor.  You have had a long and difficult journey and I guess you just need to take a day at a time and re build. It's just so unfair.  We are all just a message away xxx

AFM - transferred our little frostie today, I am emotionally drained and have no idea how I will get myself through these next 2 weeks - but I just need to keep going.  A fertile friend today  txt me saying I must be so excited.....totally clueless!! To which I replied - eh I don't think symptom spotting and dreading going to the loo really would be described as excited.  She means well but has no idea how stressful this journey is.....


----------



## mathiesonch

Hi babygood, thanks for your advice xxx yeah I meant my boobs lol. Feeling my old self today, just sore boobs


----------



## Ditzygirl

Fingers crossed for your wee frostie babygood. Yep, my fertile friends are the same. They don't understand and it's frustrating when they try to relate, or tell you how you should be feeling. Then I feel guilty because they're just trying to be supportive. Josie, I'm so sorry for what you're having to go through. I hope the councilling goes ok. xx


----------



## Josie1

Thanks ladies, I felt so much better after the counsellor yesterday. It was good to get all my feelings and emotions out to someone that wasn't my friends or family x

Mathie it's normal to feel bloated after EC, just as long as you are not in a lot of pain you wil ok. It's a invasive procedure and bloating is normal. Sore boobs are caused by all the hormones and nothing to worry about xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Good to hear you are looking after yourself Josie  

Mathiesonc hope you're feeling better. Just wanted to echo the girls that if you feel really bad get in touch with the clinic. I was admitted to A&E on both fresh cycles at the royal with mild ohss, one time the first symptoms was excessive bloating and had only had 4 eggs that cycle still got it!


----------



## Babygood

Josie- really glad to hear that you had a positive experience with the counsellor, it certainly helps to let the emotion out. Hope you are doing ok.

Mathiesonch- how are you doing? Hope the transfer went smoothly today.

Thanks ditzygirl,  I am day 2 of the 2ww..... I go from enjoying the pupo bubble to driving myself nuts with worry.


----------



## Ditzygirl

That's good to hear that it was a positive experience Josie. Aw babygood, no wonder. I'm trying to keep myself as busy as possible to keep my mind off things but it's never out of your mind completely! xx


----------



## Pinkchick

Josie I'm really glad you found it helpful, it's usually so much easier to speak to someone not involved. Hope you can use it again if you feel it would help you in the future. Hope the rest of you ladies are doing ok. x


----------



## DottieK

Hello!

I have just re-joined FF, and was wondering if some of you lovely ladies could answer a question for me please?

I am not entitled to any funding (was a patient at GRI 8 years ago), however I am hoping to join the horrendous IVF rollercoaster again very soon. Does anyone know if there is a difference between going Private and Self Funding?

Thank you in advance!

Dottie x


----------



## mrscxxx

Hi DottieK, I have been both nhs and self funded at the GRI. You are treated exactly the same, the nurses and staff have always been brilliant and the results they are getting just now are the best in Scotland!

Any questions ask away, I don't post must it feel free to pm me xx


----------



## Babygood

Hi dottieK- I just want to echo what Mrscxxx says- I am currently self funding at GRI ( my fresh cycle was at the nuffield- only moved to stick with same consultant), I have been really impressed so far- nurses & embryologist have been amazing, no complaints at all.

Good luck xxx


----------



## DottieK

Thanks MrsC and Babygood - that is reassuring to know.  Sorry if I appear really uneducated here but I am also confused as to the cost difference between private and self-funding? Is Private treatment at the likes of GCRM/Nuffield and self-funding if its GRI??

Much love xxxxxx


----------



## Babygood

DottieK- you are not uneducated at all it's just this fertility lark is a mine field! So yes GCRM and the Nuffield is on the 'private sector' and considerably more expensive in comparison to self funding.  So the GRI set up is through the Glasgow reproductive medicines Unit which is essentially based within the ACS at GRI. I have found the ACS to be amazing so far, yes it's busy and the clinics always run behind time but that doesn't bother me at all- we all get the time spent with us and I couldn't fault any of it so far.

I only ended up at the Nuffield initially as I had seen my gynaecologist there ( as I wanted my investigations done quickly).

If you need any more info then give me a shout xxxx


----------



## DottieK

Thank you Babygood   That's generally what I thought.  I was a patient at GRI in the old ACS unit many years ago and didn't have any complaints. I am hoping they still have my notes somewhere and if/when we start this journey again it wont take too long to get started.  Can I ask why GRI took so long to do your investigations? Was this private funding? I presume I will be needing everything done again from the start so this is something I will need to consider.

How is your FET going? Hope you are doing ok, when is your otd? Fingers crossed for you xxxxxxx

Dottie xxxxx


----------



## Babygood

hi Dottie,

I work for the NHS so I knew that to be seen at the gynaecology clinic would take roughly 8-12 weeks and I am totally in patient, had a laparoscopy 10 years ago and knew I had one fibroid so I was pretty certain I would need scans and another lap - (which I did), so to save wasting any more time I went to see the gyn consultant privately.  I am not entitled to fertility treatment on the NHS as I have a child from previous relationship- my husband doesn't- but that's all to change which is good news for us- hopefully won't need it though!

Not sure how long they keep the notes for but yeah I would think you will need all your screening up dated, the new unit is lovely - facilities are really lovely.

My OTD is the 30th June - getting there! Thanks! Frozen cycle is weird as you don't feel much different, on the fresh cycle you have all the bloating and sore boobs etc- almost feels better to have all the symptoms!

So have you had previous fertility success? Xxxx


----------



## DottieK

Hi Babygood

Thanks again.  

Although I received treatment over 8 years ago, I managed to get another dye test and follow up meeting about 4 years ago, so I am hoping my notes are still somewhere close to hand! I had 3 failed treatments, followed immediately by a miracle natural BFP and I am very lucky to have a lovely little boy.  We tried immediately for another miracle however, it never happened and with low AMH, pelvic issues and perimenopause we were advised IVF only option (again!).  

I hope you are doing ok, I know what you mean about having no symptoms, but maybe its best not to have any, at least that way you wont obsess every twinge or itch  

I am going on holiday so wont be around for your OTD but I will definitely be looking out for you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babygood

Thanks Dottie- enjoy your holiday! It will be good to get away before you jump back on the crazy IVF roller Coaster!

Today I am 10days post transfer..... Getting there!


----------



## Josie1

Not long now babygood, praying for u 🙏🏻

I'm doing a lot better than the last time we spoke, it's been a struggle but I'll get there x


----------



## Babygood

Hi josie- thanks so much! Not feeling particularly hopeful, not sure why, possibly just mentally trying to prepare for the worst.  I was so lucky last time round allbeit ending badly.  Time will tell I suppose!!

Glad to hear you are doing better, it does take time and to be honest pregnancy loss after fertility treatment is just the worst thing ever to happen.  We might not think it but we are all really strong women to even put ourselves through this in the first place!

Thanks so much for the message, will let you know how it goes! Xxx


----------



## Josie1

Aw I hope your wrong, I do that as well though, only natural to try and protect yourself. Will you test early or wait until OTD? x


----------



## Babygood

I didn't test early last time! On OTD at the Nuffield you need to go on & they do the test which I prefer to testing at home...! Should be testing on Thursday but I have maybe already said, that I am working that day and my husband not back from sea until the Friday night.....providing nothing goes wrong by Thursday then I might wait till he is back so I am not on my own! I also finish on Friday for 2 weeks holiday so if it's a negative then I have some time to draw myself together!

I am pretty much demented as at the Nuffield they tested on day 10 as it was a blastocyst, same this time but GRI advise two full weeks after ET..... X


----------



## Click

I've not been online much since our frozen embryo transfer failed at the start of June and I'm just curious how long it took to move on to a fresh cycle after you used your last frozen embryo at the GRI.

We called to let them know I was bleeding five days after the transfer and were told to continue with the meds which I did, though it soon became clear that I was having a normal (for me) period (I bled less with my miscarriage than I do on a normal period).

I played phone tag with the nurses when I tried to get in touch with them about the heavier bleed but never actually got to speak to anyone. I'd call, leave a voicemail, they'd leave a voicemail asking me to call back, lather, rinse, repeat. Eventually I gave up because I wasn't getting to speak to anyone and it was clear I was having a period. I carried on with the meds just in case, even though I knew it was over. I found that really hard because I was bleeding so heavily that I couldn't even get the Crinone gel into me.

Test day came around and (unsurprisingly) it was negative. This time around I had an address to email the results to, so I did. On the form you can send in by post they ask if you want a nurse to call you so in the email I requested a call from the nurse because I still hadn't had anyone speak to me about the heavy bleeding. 

I never got a call back.

Obviously we we keen to get some answers about why I keep on bleeding before test date so I called the number on the test letter the day after I'd done the test. This was the number ending 5672. I left a voicemail requesting an appointment and called back and left another yesterday as I'd still not heard anything.

Arrived home to a letter telling me we should get in contact to arrange another treatment cycle as soon as possible and also if we wanted a follow up appointment to discuss our treatment to call the main number, ending 0505. I called that number today but the message there tells you to hang up and redial the number ending 4700.

I did that and the first time no one answered. Second time I got through to someone who took all my details and then told me I didn't have an appointment. I know, I'm trying to make one. They then transferred me through to the clinic and I guess I ended up speaking to reception.

After I explained why I was calling she still seemed confused about what I actually wanted 'you want a follow up appointment? With a doctor?' And then had me go through it all again, failed frozen cycle, looking to start a fresh, would like to speak to a doctor about what went wrong before we start.

Then she told me the earliest we can have an appointment to speak to a doctor is September! And that's not even starting another round of treatment, that's just talking to a doctor about what went wrong this time. I almost cried at work when she said that.

Also all of the appointment times she could offer were in the late afternoon and I explained that we live on an island so have to be able to get home afterwards. And that probably wouldn't allow us to start treatment before October/November which is when the bad weather begins that can seriously disrupt our ferries. So we could start treatment only to have to cancel it because we can't get off the island!

For those of you who have made it through this massive essay, how long did you have to wait between your failed frozen cycle and your fresh at the GRI? Will we have a shorter wait if we give up on the idea of the follow up appointment with the doctor? Is it worth having a follow up appointment to discuss the failure, I'm keen to discuss the possibility of doing ICSI on all retrieved eggs as well as some changes to my medication, would I be better just sucking it up and moving onto another round?

The receptionist also said we could just keep calling for a cancellation. Which number would you phone for that and is it worth it or do you not get very much notice (if I phone at 9am and they say we've got an appointment at 11am, there's no way I could get there in time as the ferry takes over 30mins alone)?

Thanks in advance, guys and hope you're all doing well.


----------



## sunshine and clouds

I had to wait a couple of months Click. If you need to do your cycle before October could you just book that in and get yourself on the waiting list for a review meantime and keep phoning for cancellations? Surely the doctors will privately review your case anyway before putting you on your next protocol? Leave a message when you book and tell them you want to do ICSI next time round - it's your treatment you can have a say. Be firm! Just make sure you feel ready to go ahead with it. Good luck x


----------



## Click

Thanks sunshine and clouds.

I was expecting to wait a couple of months but after our other failures and the miscarriage we got to speak to someone fairly soon after. I'm kind of disappointed that we've had such a poor level of contact with the hospital this last month.

Personally I felt ready to move on as soon as I started bleeding. I hadn't really expected the embryo to thaw so I'd already made peace with the idea of it not working.

I've spoken to my husband and we're going to have to just go for one of the September appointments and maybe stop in a hotel if we can't get back. I'm not really wanting to cancel it because two years ago when we said we weren't able to do a cycle they took us off the waiting list!


----------



## Babygood

Click- what a nightmare you are having.  As a health professional myself, your experience is unacceptable. I would call back and ask to speak to the nurse manager as you really should highlight this to her.  I know it's a really busy unit but that's no excuse for you being messed around, you need to speak to a member of the clinical team as opposed to being put through to the receptionist.

If you get no joy - I am not sure what consultant you are under but I would just call their secretary and ask them to get the consultant to call you back - say that you are unclear as to the plan for going forward and you are having difficult pinning down a member of the clinical team.

I know it's hard but you need to be firm and certainly they need to know they are falling short in terms of communication.  I have had no issues yet!!!

Best of luck with the next cycle x


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi ladies well that's us officially back on the emotional rollercoaster 🙏🏻 this is our time.

Jac ❤ x


----------



## Ditzygirl

Got everything crossed for you, weejacs. xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Thanks  Ditzygirl! 

How are we all doing? Just a quick message from me I'm just heading to bed, forgot how tired Prostap makes you, thank goodness it's the weekend 😊

Baby dust to you all 💫

Jac x


----------



## EL25hopeful

Hi WeeJacs ......hope you are feeling better after a good nights sleep.

That's us back on the emotional rollercoaster too for the 4th attempt - had prostap yesterday so won't be long before the tiredness, sweats and headaches kick in. 

Like you say - this is our time 💞💞 keep thinking good thoughts xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi EL25 

How are you feeling? I'm still feeling ok, we can be cycle buddies, nice to have someone at the exact same stage. 

Jac x


----------



## Ditzygirl

Hope you've all managed to have a relaxing weekend. I've been trying to contact GRI to cancel my blood and scan tomorrow morning as I've not got my period yet, but can't get through with any of the numbers and there's not an option to leave a message. Anyone know if that's normal? Normally there's an answering service. xx


----------



## WeeJacs

I would say that's not normal. Have you had Prostap? Or something else? 

x


----------



## Ditzygirl

No I'm just on metformin just now. My period is a bit sporadic at times so not unusual. Just want to give plenty of notice when cancelling the appointment so that it can free a space for someone else. xx


----------



## WeeJacs

I've got a funny feeling they will still want to see you to check bloods anyhoo. I'd call in the morning to double check. 

Good Luck x


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thanks. xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi Ditzygirl how did you get on? Did you eventually get through on the phone? 

EL25 how you feeling? I'm shattered today 😔

Jac x


----------



## Ditzygirl

Hi Jac. Thanks for asking  Yeah I got through yesterday. Apparently there's usually always someone available to answer the phones on a Sunday but last Sunday was an exception! I've to phone when I get my period so I'll be in at some point this week hopefully. How are you doing today? xx


----------



## Babygood

Hi ladies, 

Hope everyone is doing ok at the various stages of treatment etc?

AFM - it was a bfn for me 2 weeks ago, so disappointing having got pregnant on our first cycle only to miscarry and now this. Just home from a much needed holiday and go from feeling  motivated and positive to wanting to chuck the towel in with all of this. We have a review appointment in 3 weeks time so we will see!


----------



## WeeJacs

So sorry to hear that Babygood. This process is so hard to take at times. Was it a frozen transfer? 

I found the follow up with the consultant quite helpful, we discussed quite a lot and I'm having 2 transferred this time so they might suggest this to you also.

Jac x


----------



## Babygood

Hi jac - yeah it was a frozen cycle, it was our one and only frostie. I am starting to get frustrated as AF hasn't appreared yet.... Been off all the drugs for 2 weeks.  A few people on here said that they bled before OTD or within a few days.... So god knows what's going on!

That's reassuring to hear that your review appointment was helpful- I just have no idea where we go from here. Feel that something needs to be different with the next cycle. We'll see what the experts say!!! X


----------



## EL25hopeful

Hi WeeJacs......sorry, ive not been on this week. I've had such a busy week at work this week it's been a nightmare. I'm so shattered with this prostap I just want to sleep the whole weekend😴😴
How you feeling now - when's your scan booked for ? I'm not back in until the 25th. Period started yesterday though - I'm sure that's a good few days earlier than last time though.....it's so confusing that every attempt seems to be different xxx


----------



## Josie1

Sorry to hear this babygood, gutted for you's 😞 Big hugs   xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

So gutted for you babygood. Hoping your review appointment is helpful.xx


----------



## Babygood

Thanks Josie & ditzygirl- it's just rubbish isn't it? Being on holiday helped but now I am back its all just starting to sink in.  So the next problem is that I have still not had a period..... Been off all drugs for 16 days and no sign of it. God knows what's going on.  I know the drugs can delay it but most people on here have said I should call the clinic and just run it past them.  Have an appointment with HL on t he 3rd of August so we will see what she thinks for going again.......

Josie- how are you getting on? Will you cycle again? Xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Happy Saturday ladies!

EL25 my period came on Wednesday which was bang on but I know the last time I was a bit earlier so not to worry. I'm shattered too. Im in on the 25th also at 3.30pm.

Babygood how long is that post testing? I would give them a call if nothing by next week, they might be able to offer some advice.

Jac x


----------



## Babygood

Jac- I tested negative on the 30th June and stopped the drugs then, did another test the following day which was also negative 😓, I expected the Crinone to delay it but not this long. I just need it to arrive so I can get it over and done with and move forward.... How is it going on the Prostap? I found it awful first time round (worst migraines ever and the flushe were awful - coupled with working full time I just wanted to crawl into a hole!!!) but this cycle with Prostap/Buserelin was ok and I found it all quite easy on me- will you be stimming with Gonal F? X


----------



## A miracle will happen

Hello ladies.

Not sure how many of you remember me,I was last on here in december.
For those of you that do not know my story my hubby and I have been trying over 10 years and no sign of pregnancy at all. Fast forward we got to tje top of the list in aug last year then I found out I was amazingly pregnant and really over the moon,it was not to be as a few days after finding out we had mc. Decided to go ahead and start the ivf went though all the treatment I was not responding well and looked like there was only 3 follicles.

Now here is the story where I left you all in december I did my booster and went in for ec not expecting much but somehow they got 10 everyone was shocked lol,9 fertilized but only 4 made it to day 5. We had 2 put back in.
4 days later I started bleeding and that was then end of that and so close to Christmas.I honestly wanted to give up but since we still had 2 that had been frozen we decided that we would try again around Feb.

Waiting for af to come it was a little late in jan and then in feb I woke up on the 14th with a sharp pain it hurt so much but hubby said do a test just for the sake of it even though it was not likely We were suprised to see it saying I was indeed pregnant spent the next few weeks worried about every little thing I had a little bleeding but amazingly we went for a scan when we worked out I would be 6 weeks and they found a heartbeat.

So long story short I am now 26weeks with a beautiful baby girl who is growing well and I am loving it. and who would of thought after 10 plus years and 1 round of ivf I would be here pregnant naturally What I want to say to all you ladies is please no matter what never give up god is great and the journey we take to get what we want make us stronger and appreciate everything more.

After we have this little princess we still have 2 frosties waiting.

Sending lots of luck and prayers to you all.


----------



## Josie1

I remember you a miracle will happen, I loved your name and remember you well. Congratulations on your pregnancy that's amazing to hear  I really hope that's the case for us some day. I do genuinely believe it will happen for us. We've had 6 transfers, fell pregnant there on the last one but sadly it ended in early miscarriage  gutted is an understatement but you never know what the future holds.

Babygood I'm done, can't do anymore physically or emotionally. I'm just hoping for a wee natural miracle one day. It's hard to come to terms with the fact we are done but weird feeling as I'm so relieved 2 if that makes sense. It's controlled everything for the last 5 years and we just can't put ourselves through it anymore unfortunately xx


----------



## WeeJacs

A Miracle Will Happen, thats fantastice news. Really does encourage us to never give up  

BabyGood yes i'm stimming with GonalF, i needed 12 days the last time so hoping for less this time. 

EL25 how you doing? How are the headaches

AFM scan next week, hoping all goes to plan. Had a good weekend with the Prostap so would be great if it continues with the same for the next week or so. Just taking every stage at a time. During our 1st cycle we let it take over our full lives, trying not to let that be the case this time. I would say i feel less anxious, not sure if the Acupuncture is helping with that or its just a case of we've been here before.

Jac x


----------



## Babygood

Josie- I hope you get your little miracle that you so deserve, it does take over every aspect of our lives and I am struggling with that too. I have been blessed with a daughter so I am really lucky but I have the added guilt that it is my fault that I can't give my husband a child- it's such a frustrating and emotional journey and can understand that you have had enough.  To be honest my husband is really supportive and feels if it doesn't happen then we just need to accept it- I am slightly different!  Wishing you lots of luck for the future  xxxx

Wee jacs- good luck for the scan, I stimmed for maybe a week, 12 days is long- hope it's quicker this time. I found acupuncture really helpful for relaxation.  I was definitely less anxious this time round - I think when you have gone through it all, got pregnant then miscarried- there isn't much worse that can happen! I almost felt a bit numb to it all, which I am sure is a protective mechanism!  

AFM - 18 days after my bfn and still no AF. Called the clinic so we will see!


----------



## EL25hopeful

Hi wee Jacs......I've been feeling pretty rotten all weekend, actually looking forward to getting onto the daily injections to feel normal for a week or so 😂😂 I'm usually much better once I start the stimms then get rotten headaches again once the nasal spray starts ! I'm in at 3.30 on the 25th too so we're defying through this together ! I'm usually a slow responder too - 12 days stimming is norm for me.
That's great you've been feeling good - hopefully that's a good sign for you xxx


----------



## skye11

*Miracle* Congrats! What an amazing story! So happy for you.  Wishing you an enjoyable and safe pregnancy. Your little one will be here in no time at all!

*Josie* I'm sure you'll get your miracle one day. I guess trying to get life back to normal and trying to switch off is the best thing to do. Time is a great healer! I  your wee miracle will come when you least expect it.

*WeeJacs* & *Hopeful* Wishing you both all the luck in the world that this round of tx will be the one for you. I found changing my attitude really helped me on my third transfer. Tx is not easy and we ladies who go through it are truly amazing. Hope your symptoms of tx are not too tough!

*Babygood* Hope your af appears soon. Try not to be too hard on yourself. I know it's easier said than done! Sounds like you have a fab DH there. Wishing you all the best for your future tx.


----------



## EL25hopeful

Thanks Skye......hope all going well with you and baby Oliver 💙💙 xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Thanks Skye 💙

Ha! We're both in at the same time, no wonder they're always running behind 🙈 I'll be the one with the navy NHS uniform, I'm nipping away from work for the appointment. Oh yeh I forgot about the headaches from the nasal spray 😡

Jac x


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thank you for sharing your amazing story, Miracle. x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hey all just looking for a bit of advice about the Glasgow royal. Did anyone ever find them hard to contact them? We were told to phone when I took my period so can book in for scan and treatment . But been phoning since 8 as said there open at weekend.  Does anyone no if they are open at weekend or if they are just hard to get hold of. Thanks x


----------



## WeeJacs

They are opened at the weekend but only the nursing staff, the admin aren't in. Phone on Monday and they will sort out your date. There is a GRI forum if you want to join us all on there. I find it very supportive and helpful. All the ladies are fab! 

Jac x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Thanks for taking the time to reply.  Awww that's to great thank you I will join thank you x


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi ladies how are we all this weekend? 

EL25 how are you feeling about tomorrow? 

AFM I've had a quite weekend, pretty tired but coping ok. Having a few twinges just hoping it's all going to plan.  I'm just hoping that my scan goes ok tomorrow. Last round I ended up with a cyst so they had to DR me a week longer before starting stimms, hoping the twinges isn't another cyst 🙏🏻

Jac x


----------



## Babygood

Hi ladies,

Skye11- thanks for the kind words x

WeeJacs- hope your scan goes ok tomorrow

AFM- still no AF!  Day 24 after my bfn and nothing! it's slowly driving me crazy, went in for a hormone profile on Friday am and there was some chat about giving me drugs to induce a bleed but they decided to leave me and going with the blood results to expect it within the next 7-10days..... And it looks like I ovulated this cycle too! Have my review with HL on the 3rd August and it can't come quick enough! Cannot draw a line under this failed cycle until I get a period and it really is driving me nuts 😔😔

Hope everyone else is doing ok at the various stages xxx


----------



## EL25hopeful

Hi WeeJacs - yeah kind of looking forward to today although a bit apprehensive.....always strange not knowing what's happening inside - fingers crossed its going to plan for us both.

Hope all good news for you and you can get started on the stimms.

Baby good - won't be long until the 3rd then you can get some closure and move on.....must be horrible having it drag on so long.

I'm just feeling absolutely shattered - actually looking forward to stimming over the next week or so to hopefully feel a bit more normal for a few days ! How is everyone's employer when you're going through this.....mine is great and gives me 2 weeks off each time which is a godsend. I'm tempted to take them now though as I'm feeling so exhausted. I don't remember being this bad last time but I guess it must affect you differently each time ?! Or maybe now I'm 39 I'm just getting too old to keep going through this - 4 attempts in 18 months must take its toll I guess 🙈🙈

Good luck today WeeJacs......will message my update later when I'm back home xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi everyone hope you don't mind if I join in the thread. Well my af came and that's me finally booked in to get meds nxt week and if all does well will start my Dr on the 12th. Was so worried Incase they nvr had space to book me in this month. It's such a relief to know will b getting started soon. Hope everyone is doing g ok il read back on thread and catch up xxx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Hey Mrs Fergie. Did you manage to get through to make your appointment? xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hey ditzy yea I got through today and got booked In for next month so I'm over moon. How's things going with you xx


----------



## EL25hopeful

Hi WeeJacs - how did you get on today ? Was that you cracking up about the waiting times .....they really have no concept of appointment times what so ever ! I was the one there with my mum.....I didn't notice your uniform so wasn't sure it was you but when we left my mum said 'that girl obviously works for nhs and knows how ridiculous they are' 😂😂😂. Hope it wasn't too much longer for you xx

My lining looked nice and thin and they seemed happy enough with what they saw. Got all my meds so start them on Wednesday. Booked back in for my next scan on the 5th to see how I'm progressing xxx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Aw that's great news Mrs Fergie. Things are going well thanks. Think I should be getting my egg collection this week so fingers crossed. 
EL25hopeful - waiting times are ridiculous! I was waiting 45 mins this morning. Thankfully I'm on holiday just now so it doesn't make much difference to me but I feel for people who are working! Good news about your lining and getting your meds. xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Lol EL25 yes that was me 🙈 We waited an hour and a half. There had seemingly been a mix up and I wasn't in their list. So instead of explaining that they left us sitting. I went up to the desk twice and was just fobbed off. When I went through the manager came into apologise, my blood was boiling by this point. I said to her I would never leave a patient sitting like that for that length of time it's completely unacceptable. Anyhoo, after being taken last due to their complete shambles of a set up everything is fine and I'm starting on Thursday. Strange how were a day apart eh? Lining was looking nice and thin, so much they didn't need blood...result! Glad it all went well for you. They promised I'd be taken on time on the 5th, aye right. Don't mind them running late, by God I do it often enough with my patients but have the decency to pop out and explain. Rant over 😂

Welcome MissF, don't worry GRI isn't all that bad, sorry for the rant ❤

Ditzygirl sounds like it's all going to plan 

Hi to everyone else, I'm off to bed after polishing off the left over homemade Nuetella cheesecake from yesterday 😊

Jac x


----------



## Babygood

Morning ladies, oh it's getting busy on here!

EL25- thanks! The 3rd August can't come quick enough.  Glad to hear you are making progress, at least you get to feel a bit more normal on the stims!

Ditzygirl- best of luck for egg collection this week. Hope it goes well.

Weejacs- had a wee laugh about the waiting times.... I am also a nurse so I can pretty much sympathise with them as I can sadly run notoriously late in my clinic but they need to keep people up dated to help diffuse the meltdowns!  Glad the scan went well and you are making progress.

Welcome mrsfergie!

AFM- well I am still languishing in bfn and missing period hell...... Day 26 post bfn and still no sign of it.  Just want it over with.  Why does it always seem so complicated?


----------



## Ditzygirl

Aw Jac that's awful! Hope you have better luck the next time you're in. Thanks Babygood. Was in again this morning and my follicles weren't measuring as big as yesterday but still hoping I can get my EC this week. Really hope you get your AF soon. The days always seem to drag on when you're waiting. Fingers crossed for you. xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Afternoon all!!!

Ditzygirl, keeping everything crossed for your EC. Did they say why they're smaller than yesterday? Remind me is this your 1st cycle?

Babygood, lol honestly we were peeing our pants laughing about it last night but i really could've lost the plot yesterday. To leave us sitting for an hour and a half is just not on, but hey ho its done now  thats a shame your af is taking so long to show up. They must have evidence from your bloods that it is on its way, does'nt help you tho.

AFM i'm just raring to get going with stimms now, i'm just so tired most of the time and can't seem to move off the couch when i'm home from work, hoping to start feeling better for the weekend.

Baby dust to you all  

Jac x


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thanks weejacs. Yeah it's my first cycle. Yeah, I don't think it was anything to do with me, but today's nurse suggested it might be because it was a different machine or 'cause it was a different nurse and she might measured slightly differently. Who knows! I'm on day 10 of stimms now. Fingers crossed you'll start stimming soon xx


----------



## EL25hopeful

Hi everyone ! 

WeeJacs I feel exactly the same, no energy to do anything and look so shattered all the time ! We'll be good once we get these hormones in us !

Ditzygirl - i had to stimm for 11 days last time before they decided I was ready for EC on day 13 so don't worry, I'm sure you'll be good to go soon xx

AFM - got a call from clinic today - apparently they reviewed my notes this morning and have decided to change my meds a bit ?? So instead of gonal f 300  twice a day and 75 luveris once a day, they now want me to do 300 gonal f once per day and take 150 luveris once per day. They think this might give me a better chance of responding ?? Anyone ever had this happen before ??

I actually feel better though that they're changing it a bit so fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Evening everyone 
Fingers crossed ditzy for EC this week, did they say when they hope to do it?

El25 did they say why they might think might not respond to first meds they were going to give you it? Least you feel better about it tho. Just shows that they really do look into things properly, gives you bit reassurance.

Hope you feel better soon weejacs when do they hope you will start stimming?
Hope everyone else doing OK xx 
I'm just eager to pick up meds nxt week and start on the 12th. This waiting is so hard and frustrating xxx


----------



## WeeJacs

Morning ladies, happy hump day  

EL25 i was exactly the same as you the last time, 12 days of stimms then ready for EC. How many eggs did you get on your last cycle? I'm protocol 7. Never heard of them changing it but like you say at least they are looking at your protocol.

Ditzygirl ah i see, when are you back? Like EL25 says don't worry everyone is completely different to how they respond. When i seen Dr Llyall at review she said i responded well so we were just to go with the same this cycle. I did ask her why i needed so many stimm days and her response was simply some people take longer to cook than others 

Mrsf What are they starting you on?

Babygood any sign today??

AFM Another tired day yesterday, i'm starting to stimm tomorrow. 225 of Gonal F twice daily for 2 days then onto daily.

Jac x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Well I'm gonna b on metformin from day w1 of cycle which will b the 12th Aug.  Il b in the until nxt again and then I will b on either menopur or merional 150iu only daily and also 0.25mg of cetrotide daily. He
I'm on protocol 1  . It's amazing how many different protocols they have  it gets confusing tho lol xx
Hope everyone doing OK today?


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thanks everyone. That's me booked in for EC on Friday morning. Taking my booster tonight. 

Mrsfergie sounds like you are on a similar protocol to me. That wait to start metformin seemed to totally drag!

EL25 - Fingers crossed the change in meds helps. That's good that's they're paying close attention to your response to meds.

Weejacs hope all is ok when you start stimming. 

xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

What protocol are you on ditzy? Awww bet you can't wait for EC? What time do you need to take ur booster? X how long after you started taking g metformin did you have to wait to start stimming? Xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Protocol 4. Yeah I'm glad the EC is this week! I'm taking the booster at half 10 tonight. I had to start metformin on day 21 of my cycle and I had to get a scan and bloods taken at the start of the next cycle and started stimming on day 3.I've got quite a long cycle. I started on metformin on 28th June. xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Yea our protocols sound really similar ditzy. I'm starting metformin on day 21 aswell then menopur and cetrotide when stimming bit on low dose of them both as got high Amh.  My cycle can bring quite long aswell  I've got scan booked for the 22nd August  my af can be unpredictable at times and this will probably be one of them lol x did they say why u were on short protocol? Xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Yeah I was booked in for 11th July for my scan but ended up going in on the 16th. I think it was something to do with my bloods showing I would respond well to treatment. How about you? xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Yea I think I'm the same. Think they were worried might over stimulate as I have a high Amh and pcos. They said I could stim between 6-14 days  . Think I had a bit of a panic earlier when I was reading about short and long protocols.  I read that short protocols were usually for people who haven't responded well to long protocol or older women  , or people with lower reserve. But I did read another part that said they will put people on short protocol who they think might over stimulate so can try control it better  who knows lol.  I just need to trust them as they are the experts.  Think as it's my first time aswell I'm just worrying  about everything . I'm terrible for that I'm an over thinker lol xxx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Yes they were worried about me over stimulating. I've got a good reserve and I'm 31. I don't think it's something to be worried about at all. I'm the same about overthinking but it'll be better when you're stimming cause you'll have something to focus on. Someone on here recommended a hypnotherapy track and I've really liked it . It's Bree Taylor Molyneaux, hypnotherapy for IVF. I would start it now before you start stimming. xx


----------



## EL25hopeful

Hey all - hope booster went well ditzygirl and best of luck for Friday.....great to move on another wee stage.

WeeJacs/mrsfergie - 1st 2 IVF attempts I got 4 eggs and then last time at gri I only got 2 so hopefully they think this change in protocol might help my response. Both fertilised last time and both were great quality on day 3 and put back in but still didn't work 😩
When they tried me on short protocol i didn't respond much differently to long protocol - it's so confusing how it can be so different for so many different people !
I honestly don't know how on earth people manage to get pregnant on their own - it really is a very confusing, scientific business 😂😂

Good luck starting stimms tomorrow WeeJacs - again, another wee step forward xxx


----------



## Babygood

Morning ladies,

Ditzygirl- hope triggering went ok and best of luck for tomorrow. 

Wee Jacs & el25hopeful- hope the first day of stimms goes ok, happy jagging! It's the part I found the easiest as I felt I was actually doing something!!

Mrsfergie83- yep there is so much info out there that we can get really tied up in knots with it.  I keep telling myself- trust the experts and let them worry about all the intricate details!! But it is hard!

AFM- still no sign of AF, trying not to panic as I have had bloods done.  It's just crazy that after a fresh cycle which led to a pregnancy and then sadly a mc- AF came back right on the dates!!! I expected it to be crazy after the miscarriage, not after a bloody FET when I have only had a couple of weeks of progynova and Crinone....... Anyway I have compiled my list of questions for HL next week at my review!!!  Sorry to be such a moan ladies but I am struggling to be patient with all of this.

Hope everyone is doing ok! X


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Mornin everyone.
Baby good no wonder you feel so frustrated I would be aswell. As you said you would expect your af to be all messed up die to that and not so much a fet. But your body's been though a lot so maybe that's why. I'm so sorry to hear about ur journey so far xx  was that ur first attempt?

Hope ur first day of stimming and injections go well wee jacs. 

That's what's I keep thinking g El25hopeful - the timing and everything is quite precise timing and loads people have no bother or even when on the pill and stuff lol.  

Yea ditzy I've been using the ivf companion cd and feel that really helps me. I managed to get in into my play list on my phone also so it's great and much more hassle free. Plus I bought a gorgeous scented candle (well actually mum bought it for me lol) it smells on Parma violets which reminds me of my gran, sinuses the 2 of them together and really relaxes me xx

Hope everyone else doing g ok at all their different stages xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thank you ladies. Went well last night. Just glad to get that one done.

Babygood - you are not a moan at all. I would be the exact same.

Mrsfergie - aw that's lovely. Candles always do the trick for me 

weejacs and el25 - Hope all is ok with stimming today.

xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi Everyone

Ditzygirl good luck with EC tomorrow 🙏🏻

Babygood God I know this can be a total nightmare journey at times, you never know what can happen. Hang in there, at least your seeing the doc soon.

EL25 how's it going? 

AFM day 1 of Stimms over, just looking forward to having some more energy. 

Jac x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Good luck tomorrow ditzy with EC xx
How did your injections go on first day of stimms weejacs.

Hope everyone else doing OK. 
Nic x


----------



## Babygood

Morning ladies-

Ditzygirl- good luck for this morning- hope it all goes well. X

Mrsfergie- yes we struck gold and got a positive on our first IVF cycle, sadly it wasn't to be. We then used our only remaining frostie which resulted in a bfn last month.  So it's fair to say 2016 hasn't been the best year so far! Onward and upward though- I have felt quite defeated at times but not ready to throw the towel in yet so I guess that is what motivates me.  

Wee Jacs and el25- hope the stimms are working their magic, it's amazing that after a couple of days how different you feel after the down reg. I basically just replaced headaches with a bloated tummy!! But like everything else it's so worth it in the long run.

Hope everyone has a lovely Friday! The sun is shining and I finish today for a week off! Thank the Lord!!! Oh and still no AF..... 😂😂😂


----------



## EL25hopeful

Morning everyone xx

Good luck today ditzygirl 🙏🙏🙏

Hope energy comes soon WeeJacs xx

I'm still feeling pretty exhausted but work has been really busy this week which hasn't helped. Felt quite bloated last night so hopefully a sign that the stimms are starting to do something - or else it was the pizza 😂😂

After today that's me off work for a fortnight so really looking forward to being able to chill out and relax and keep myself stress free as much as possible.

Have a good Friday all xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Good luck today with EC ditzy. 
I'm so sorry to hear about ur Mc baby good. You sound like been through the it this year hopefully this one will work xx fingers crossed. Must be so hard not to give in. That's what I'm scared about. This is my first time and I'm worried how il cope with it if it doesn't work xx
El25 hopefully you get some energy soon. Bet you can't wait for time off work to chill out. Ru doing anything nice ? 
How you feeling  today weejacs hope ur energy is bit better today.  Hope ur taking it easy and resting xx
how's everyone else doing xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Babygood totally understand what kind of year you've had. We were all ready to accept a BFN but never considered at MC so it did hit us quite hard, so much so its taken us nearly a year to try again. Its hard to keep positive.

MissF i'm feeling much better today, its usually late afternoon i'm wacked so hoping by tomorrow i'm feeling less tired and have less headaches. The headaches are actually waking me up during the night too  

EL25 I love pizza   i honestly have had no energy in the past 2 weeks and all i have done is eat so i'm feeling pretty bloated too lol!! Lucky you stopping for 2 weeks i'm working up until next Thursday.

Jac x


----------



## Ditzygirl

Hey ladies. Thank you for all of your good wishes. xx
Got 11 eggs so fingers crossed for fertilisation.  

El25 and weejacs. Hope you both start to get some more energy soon. Your meds sounds like they create a lot more side effects than the ones I was on.   EL25 That's great that your on your hols! Hope you manage to totally chill out.

Babygood - hope you have a good week off and you're able to chill out.

How are you today Mrsfergie?

xx


----------



## EL25hopeful

Hey ditzygirl - that's fab to get 11 eggs, woohoo xxx 

everything crossed they're doing their stuff right now and you get good fertilisation numbers xxxx

Hope you're feeling ok after it all xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thanks EL25. Fingers crossed. Feeling ok thanks, just really tired now. Early night for me  xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww that's brilliant ditzy bet ul b waiting for that phone call tomorrow x did they say when they would phone?
I'm good thanks ditzy just finishing g off the decorating been doing in house  . Just be glad to get it done and now can think it's less than week to pick up my meds xx
Take it easy and rest and happy birthday xxx


----------



## Babygood

Ditzygirl- great news! Glad all went well today, enjoy your sleep!! 

Wee Jacs - we were the same, stupidly thought that after seeing a heartbeat we were home and dry! I have had to jump right back in as my husband is in the forces so we couldn't put it off, the bfn wasn't totally a surprise as I just didn't feel that confident about it.  Just need to keep my chin up!  Hope the stimming is going ok xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok and have a great weekend.


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thanks ladies. Yeah Mrsfergie, it'll be before 12pm tomorrow. Not long for you to wait to get started now. xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww can't wait to hear how you get on. No hopefully wnt b long now. Less than a week until collect meds n then 2 weeks start metformin. Still ages away bit doesn't seem so bad now I have some dates xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Yep it definitely helps to have dates to focus on. Hopefully the next couple of weeks will go in quickly for you. xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Evening all ❤

Ditzygirl 11 that's fab, good luck for your phone call tomorrow, let us know how you get on.

Babygood don't feel stupid, we were the exact same. It's so hard to take.

MissF it's amazing how we all cope, you'll get there. All of us on here are evidence of that. Not going to lie it does knock the stuffing out of you but you just need to find hope again to get you going. You never know, fingers crossed you get your sticky BFP 1st time. Research says it takes an average of 3 cycles to get it right. 

EL25 happy hols, I'm hanging onto next week until my scan to see how I'm cooking. 

AFM so happy it's the weekend, it's been a long tiring week, certainly feel a lot better today so hopefully that's the stimms kicking in. Starting the dreaded nasal spray tomorrow, setting my alarm to skoosh then going back to sleep 😊

Night night all, good group of us lovely ladies on here at the mo, feels great to talk and support each other

Jac x


----------



## WeeJacs

I actually forgot to ask, what's the guidance for our other halves? They didn't give us a info leaflet for he guidance around the do's and the dont's. We remember something about 5 days before having to provide their sample? 

Jac x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Mornin all
Mornin wee jacs yea it's really nice that we can all talk and help each other, I dunno what I would have done without ff. It's helped me so much and learnt so much from it aswell.
Hopefully you feel better soon with stimms. It was the thought of the nasel spray that worried me more than injections lol can't stand stuff near nose lol good luck xx
I've not had any of the guidance for him or us yet but I did read that avoid anything for him for 2-5 days before hands sample in as it can affect it. Plus no alcohol or anything xx sorry not much help lol x
Good luck for your phone call ditzy bet u hardly slept last night eh xx
How's stimms going el25 hope ur feeling a bit better x
Hope everyone else doing OK and has a lovely weekend xx

Afm i still feel like ages to go. Least finally get to pick up my meds on Thursday and then start metformin on day 21 which will be the day I start my new job lol typical but can't b helped lol xx least I no its in near sight to start now. Xx


----------



## EL25hopeful

Good morning everyone 😘

Mrsfergie - won't be long and you'll have your meds. Always feels good when you get to each stage as you feel like you're actually making progress xx

Ditzygirl - bet you're wide awake sitting by the phone just waiting for that call....hope they don't keep you waiting too long. My last attempt they called at 2 mins to 12.00......by that time I had totally convinced myself it was bad news they were putting off telling me - but it wasn't so try to keep calm until they call xx can't wait to hear how your wee eggs are doing 🐣🐣🐣🐣🐣🐣🐣🐣🐣🐣🐣

WeeJacs - hope nasal spray went ok, that's what I'm dreading more than anything !! As for other half - all we were told was one the day of my scan when they gave me date for egg collection they just told him to abstain for the 3 days and that was all......these men get it so easy 😂😂

AFM - feel a bit more energetic today so hopefully get out for a game of golf and some fresh air.....I took it up as a hobby last year inbetween one of our failed cycles to give me something to focus on. Now I love it and gives me and the other half some really good quality time together enjoying the outdoors ⛳🏌
Going to try and enjoy today and tomorrow as Monday I'm on the dreaded nasal spray like you WeeJacs 😬😬

Hope everyone has a good Saturday xxx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Hey everyone. Weejacs - glad you're starting to feel better. Hope the spray was ok this morning. I was told 3-5 days for hubby but anything longer than 5 days can effect the motility so best to keep closer to the 3. 

EL25 thanks for such a sweet message. Glad you're starting to get your energy back now. 

AFM - 6 embryos 😀 Only just got the call. That felt like the longest wait in the world! 

Hope everyone is having a lovely Saturday. xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Hello All ❤

Ditzygirl 6 that's fab, keeping everything crossed for you wee embies, have they given you an appt for 5 days time?

EL25 glad you have more energy, amazing how the stimms help with that.

Babygood any sign of AF yet? 

MissF not long now.

AFM just home from my acupuncture session so feeling very relaxed, she told me to start putting a hot water bottle on my tummy every night so I'm lying here now with it. 

Thanks for all the advice regarding our better halves contribution 😂 Just couldn't remember when he was to release before EC 🙈 But 3-5 days does ring a bell. 

Jac x


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thanks weejacs. Yes, I'm back in on Wednesday for the transfer. Enjoy your chill out after acupuncture. xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Afternoon all .
Awww 6 that's great ditzy . Bet ur on count down until Wednesday now xx how u feeling ?

how you feeling g wee jacs? Glad ur energy levels getting bit better how u finding the nasal spray? Xx

El25 hope you enjoyed ur golf . How you feeling about starting the nasal spray. Yea as you said it always feels good to get to the nxt step. Especially when all at the beginning it's just waiting , all the time lol x and even the whole process. It's just so hard lol x

Any sign of ur af yet babygood? 

Ment to ask has any one still been exercising during tx . I usually do a lot of high intensity training but not been able to recently as damaged shoulder but not sure what to do during tx dnt wanna put body under more stress xx
Afm least can say finally getting meds this week and then start metformin the following week. Still ages away but getting closer finally xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Yeah can't wait for Wednesday now. I was told that once starting stmiming to ease off on exercise. Walking and swimming are fine. Told to stop swimming after ET. Bike is OK during stimming as long as it's light, but I personally found it uncomfortable after a few days of stimming. I'm used to high intensity work outs so haven't enjoyed having to cut back. I'm feeling not bad today, thanks. Still having a wee bit of pain occasionally. Not sure if that's normal.

Hope everyone's had a relaxing weekend. xx


----------



## Babygood

Hi ladies- hope you are all well and enjoyed the weekend.

Ditzygirl- fab news!! 6 little embies is a great number- Wednesday will be here before you know it x

El25 & wee Jacs- how is the stimming going? Hope you are both doing ok. What nasal spray will you be on? I was only on Gonal F but my fresh cycle was at the nuffield.

Mrsfergie- you are getting closer! I exercised right up to egg collection then stopped for a bit as I felt pretty bloated (my fibroids doubled in size with all the hormones) so I was quite uncomfortable, on my frozen cycle I only stopped the week of transfer, I didn't run but continued with my pt sessions- just reduced the intensity a bit.

AFM - still languishing in missing AF hell. I am honestly sick & tired of the whole saga, you girls must be fed up reading my moans!!! The clinic said to expect it within the next 7-10 days & hear I am - day 9 & 30 days after my bfn. Will call them tomorrow & see what they say. Have my review on weds but will call in case they want more bloods done which means they would have them back before my review.  Does it ever get any easier? 😓😓

Xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Wow that's great babygood still exercising  right until then. I had always planned that and used to go to about 12-14 classes a week but not been as damaged shoulder so been walking and running 10ks when I can. Was hoping to start back classes but mum n dh just think I should wait till after tx as I've prob lost a lot fitness and would be different if I had been still going all this time but to now start it again. Think there prob right tbh but hate not getting my classes n stuff lol.

Thanks ashame about ur missing af, just shows our body's must be going through so much it plays havoc with them.
How's everyone today x hope everyone had good weekend xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Morning ladies.

Thanks babygood. It must be so awful for you. You'll just be wanting to move on now. That's good that your review is on Wednesday.

EL25 and weejacs - hope stimming is going ok.

Mrsfergie - count down to get your meds is on!

Fingers crossed everyone has a positive week.

xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Morning Ladies, Monday again!! I hate Mondays  

Babygood -  I'm on the long protocol so its The Prostap injection at day 21 then needs topped up with a nasal spray called Buserelin. Wednesday will be here before you know it. Although your letter will say appt with Dr Llyall if you want to see her you'll need to ask at the reception when you arrive. There is usually 3/4 doctors on so just your luck who you get. I asked to see Helen Llyall on both occasions and it was granted.

MissF -  I play in netball league so train and play once a week, i was told from stimming that i could'nt play. Tbh I've been too exhausted the last few weeks so just been giving it a miss. Taking its toll on my body right enough, i'm already putting weight on and my muscles are tightening up. The nurse did day that its normal to put some weight on during a cycle with the amount of hormones were putting into ourselves.

EL25  - how you doing with the nasal spray?

Ditzygirl - Are you working this week? I'm hoping to finish up for a few days from EC to transfer.

AFM - Day 5 of Stimms, feeling ok so far. Certainly not as tired which is a bonus. Hoping in cooking away nicely, suppose i'll find out soon enough. Nasal spray not too bad, I've changed the times they gave me to try and work in with my work. Seems to be working out so far. 

Jac x


----------



## Babygood

Morning ladies- thanks for all the support. Still no AF, waiting in the clinic calling me back......

Wee Jacs- day 5 already- getting closer now! Yeah I had the Buserelin on my frozen cycle. Had long protocol at the Nuffield with Prostap but no nasal spray. Amazing the variation in protocols from clinic to clinic!  We always see HL as we are self funding & she was my consultant at the Nuffield.  It's great as it means we don't need to go over it every time as she knows my situation quite well now!

Ditzygirl- hope you are doing ok and chilling out ahead of Wednesday.

Mrs fergie- yeah my poor body is well mixed up!!! I just keep thinking of the longer term goal.....

Ladies - I may have mentioned previously about the infertility network group? Now called the Fertility network as of today.  I have been quite a few times, it's at the GCRM on the first Thursday evening of the month ( so this Thursday!) I wasn't sure if it would be for me but it's actually really informal, coffee and a cake and the volunteers are just lovely with a tonne of IVF experience.  It's great just chatting to people who 'get it' and not feeling you need to explain yourself for feeling the way we sometimes do. I think it's maybe advertised in the clinic, but just wanted to highlight in case any of you had thought about it. I have great friends and family but unless they have been through this then they have no idea how lonely an experience it can be.

Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Evening everyone
Babygood that's ashame that af still hasn't came  . It's typical when u want it to come it's late lol.

Wee jacs how you getting on with stimms? Day 5 already wow going in quick, did they say when hope for EC?
Yea it's so hard when need to stop exercising when it's something u really enjoy it xx 

Awww babygood that group the fertikity network sounds really good if I wasn't so busy Thursday I would have loved to have went. Be good to have someone else to talk to  feels so lonely  sometimes, but ff really helps.
Ditzy not long till wed will b here before you no it xx
El25 how you getting on xx

Hope everyone else getting on OK xx


----------



## EL25hopeful

Hi all - hope everyone has had a good start to the week.

I started the nasal spray today - 7am alarm clock wasn't fun 😩😩 day 6 of stimms for me, starting to feel quite bloated now and getting really tired again ! Roll on Friday to see what's happening inside !!

WeeJacs - how's nasal spray going for you ? When you back in for scan ?

Baby good - hope you get some answers on Wednesday at your review.

Ditzygirl - how you feeling about Wednesday, the worst thing at this stage is not knowing what's happening with your wee embryos every day. Thats what I liked about GCRM - they phone you every day to give you an update on how they're developing which is better than the Unknown.

Mrsfergie - you'll soon have all your meds and well on your way with the hormones...enjoy feeling normal while you can 😂😂

Enjoy your night everyone xx


----------



## Babygood

Ladies - just a wee quick up date- no call back from the clinic today!! Typical. I know they are really busy...... Just home from the gym & my head is a little clearer. Still no AF, I am actually now starting to get a bit worried! 

Hope everyone else is ok?!

El25- oh dear god I remember the bloating- I was huge & for me it got worse after EC. You are doing well & each day is one step closer.


----------



## WeeJacs

Morning All 

EL25 -  Nasal Spray going ok, I've changed my times about a bit. I'm taking it a little earlier in the morning so i'm not taking it as late at night. Its going ok, how you going with yours? I'm back Friday when you back?

Babygood - At least your seeing Dr L tomorrow, bet it can't come quick enough now. Hopefully you'll get some answers. I might come along to the meeting, would be nice to meet others with the same experience.

Ditzygirl -  Not long now  

MissF  - Thats you another day closer!!!

AFM - Day 6 of Stimms, starting to get quite tried now. Feel like i'm just going through the motions of work. Back on Friday for a scan, hoping i'm cooking away nicely, tho I am half expecting to be back the beginning of the following week too as thats what happened with our 1st cycle . Beginning to feel bloated now.
Although we got 9 eggs the last time, only 4 fertilised and out of those 4 only 1 was a grade 5, hoping for a few more this time. When we seen Dr L she did say that the others weren't far behind. Going for 2 this time but would like a frostie too  

Jac x


----------



## Babygood

Hi ladies

I ended up calling the clinic again this morning- don't like chasing them up but I was starting to worry. I was keen to get my bloods done so the results would be available for my review tomorrow- so that's what we did! The nurses can't understand why AF has not come yet which worries me as it's obviously not a problem they regularly come across......

Wee Jacs- you are getting there! That's good they will put 2 back this time.  I was keen to have 2 put back last time but because they were top grade blasts the embryologist wasn't keen..... Now having read up on it all & been through what I have then I would prob push for 2.  Plus I know quite a few people who transferred a 3 day embryo & got a BFP. It's an absolute minefield. That would be good if you made it along on Thursday xxx

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

Ditzygirl- what time are you in at tomorrow? Everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Hi everyone.

Babygood - Glad you got in touch with the nurses. Would they be able to do some sort of blood test tomorrow to see what's going on? I'm in at 11:40 tomorrow. Thanks for the info about the support group. It's something I'll definitely consider.

Weejacs  and EL25 - Fingers crossed for some good news on Friday. Glad the nasal spray is going ok weejacs. EL25 - it's hard not knowing what's going on with embryos. Getting really nervous now. 

Mrsfergie - not long til meds now!

AFM - just trying to stay calm for tomorrow morning. Off to acupuncture now which should help! I'm a teacher so off at the moment thankfully. It's worked out well for me timing wise as I'm not usually the most relaxed person during term time! 

xx


----------



## Babygood

Hi ditzygirl- yeah I went in today and had bloods done so we will see what Dr Lyall thinks tomorrow.  Hope you enjoyed your acupuncture session and you are having a nice relaxing evening.  All the best for tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you xxx

Hope everyone is else is doing ok xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Sorry babygood, just read your previous message (r.e. bloods) properly! (living up to my name...). Hopefully your bloods will explain what's going on and you'll get some answers. Thank you. All the best for you for tomorrow too. xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Evening everyone hope everyone ok xx

Babygood glad they've took bloods and hopefully they can figure out the story of the missing af . 

Ditzy hope your nice and relaxed after acupuncture and hope it all goes well for you tomorrow xx that's great that's ur off term time. So am I, but just typical mine starts just as I go back lol I work in nursery plus it's new nursery starting in so dnt no anyone and really nervous as it is lol .

El25 and wee jacs hope it all goes well for Friday and goes in quickly for you xx wee jacs that's good u can out 2 back, fingers crossed that you can get frostie xx 
Hope you feel bit better el25 xx

Afm feel like finally getting somewhere and picking meds up Thursday.  Has anyone ever had any experience of metformin?
Well my dh surprised me and told me he's taking g me away for lovely spa weekend so can relax before all tx starts so can't wait xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thanks Mrsfergie. Aw that's rotten timing for you. Hopefully your new work will be understanding. Aww how sweet is your DH?! That's such a lovely thing to do. What a perfect way to spend the weekend before you start. 

Yeah, I was on metformin. I found that the first couple of weeks I didn't have any side effects at all, but then started to get sore stomach cramps. That only lasted a few days and I was pretty my fine by the time I went on to injections. Everyone reacts differently though so you might be absolutely fine with it. xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Hey ladies. One wee embie on board ☺ Only the one made it but I'm praying for a miracle. It didn't quite make it to blastocyst stage which I'm a bit worried about but trying to stay positive. xx


----------



## Babygood

Hi Ditzygirl- congrats on being pupo! Glad all want well and it only takes one remember - keeping everything crossed for you.

Mrsfergie- enjoy your weekend away!  It's important to keep a grasp on 'normal' life.  Have a great time!

El25 and wee Jacs- hope you are cooking away some lovely eggs! You are getting there!

AFM- review went fine, bloods From yesterday shown that I have def ovulated!!! Depite not bleeding after a failed implantation. She just thinks that I have been very sensitive to the Prostap. So the plan is that she will scan me again once I have my period (lovely I don't think) and we will go from there.  We may deal with my blocked Fallopian tube as my concern is that the hydrosalpinx has contributed to my early loss and then failed FET. That just means postponing a fresh cycle but I want to make things as good as possible before going again, suppose it all depends on the scan.  I also had issues with my EC last time.... Couldn't reach my right ovary due to my fibroids so we have agreed that we will go transvaginally and also transabdominally.  So I guess I am still just hanging around but gives me time to mentally and physically prepare.

Ah chin up and onward we go! Xxxx


----------



## WeeJacs

Afternoon all!

Babygood - your review sounds like it's went well. That was good your blood results where available, thank goodness you were persistent. Sounds like you've got a good plan in place. 

Ditzygirl - Congrats like Babygood says! Keeping everything crossed for you. Remember it not all top grade embies that go on to a baby. Did they say what grade it was? Remind me is your 1st cycle? 

MissF - Tomorrow will be here now before you know it. 

EL25 - How you doing? 

AFM - I'm currently sitting waiting to go in another acupuncture session. Feeling very bloated, having a few twinges so I'm hoping the follicles are cooking. 

Jac x


----------



## Ditzygirl

Babygood - Glad the review went well. That makes sense to make sure everything is sorted. And as you say, gives you that extra but of time to prepare yourself. 

Weejacs - enjoy your acupuncture. Fingers crossed the bloating is a good sign of things happening!

Thanks for your kind words. Yes, weejacs it's my first cycle. They didn't say about the grading and I'm annoyed at myself for not asking.

EL25 - How are you?

Mrsfergie - 1 more sleep until meds!

AFM - Had a chilled afternoon with my feet up and just waiting on dh getting home. I honestly can't believe how overwhelming this whole process is! 

xx


----------



## Babygood

Hi ditzygirl and weejacs- thanks girls - I am glad to have today over with. Essentially I am not much  further forward but it's comforting that HL isn't too worried that AF has gone AWOL - she did however make me POAS and I absolutely loath pregnancy tests but we needed to be sure as my progesterone was high - of course it was negative.... Hey ho I just need to stay motivated.  So I have made dinner for us and now chilling with a glass of wine- sorry ladies!!

Ditzygirl- it's so overwhelming! Was your DH there for the transfer? Mine was first time round but I have difficulty anatomy due to my fibroids so it was not a pleasant experience at all!!!! Now all my transfers are done with under sedation.  Bet you will sleep well tonight!! It's a relief but also nerve racking! 

Weejacs- hope you enjoyed acupuncture - I might go back to it but it is expensive and we have funded everything for the last 11 months so I will need to do my sums 😔


----------



## Ditzygirl

That sounds lovely babygood. Enjoy your wine - you deserve it! No, he didn't come with me cause I thought I would be fine on my own but I felt totally emotional and wished he was there, however I'm fine now and he brought me home some chocolate 😀 Yep, looking forward to an early night!! xx


----------



## EL25hopeful

Hi all xx

Great news ditzygirl......everything crossed for you - great to have 1 on board - just take it easy and enjoy the next 2 weeks of being pupo xx

Babygood - relief you've had your review and good they're not too worried....just need to trust that they know best. Very jealous of your nice dinner with wine !!

Mrsfergie - nearly meds day for you - hope all goes as planned tomorrow.

WeeJacs - hope you're doing ok - not long now until scan time and moment of truth .....hope you enjoyed your acupuncture xxx

AFM - feeling so bloated and loads of twinges so hope that's a good sign. It's hard to remember how it felt last time but I'm just hoping for more eggs. The closer it gets to Friday the more nervous I'm feeling - you try and do everything perfectly but can't do anything to change how your body reacts. Last attempt when I went for scan there was only 2 follicles and they talked about cancelling.....so hoping for better results this time 🙏🙏

Friday will soon be here though then hopefully it'll be the end of all these meds over the weekend sometime xx


----------



## Babygood

Good luck wee Jacs and el25 for scans tomorrow- hope those follicles are growing nicely.

Ditzygirl- hope you are doing ok in pupo land!

Mrsfergie- hope first day of meds has been ok.  

AFM- I am just hanging around in limbo Land! We go camping tomorrow so will catch up with everyone's news early next week.  Actually hoping now that AF stays away till I get back from camping......


----------



## Ditzygirl

Morning ladies!

Good luck weejacs and el25 today. Crossing my fingers for you both.

Mrsfergie - hope everything is ok with you. 

Babygood - hope you have a great weekend camping. Fingers crossed af holds off!

xxx


----------



## WeeJacs

Morning All ❤

Ditzygirl - how you doing? 

MissF - That's you another step closer. When do start the meds? 

EL25 - How did your appointment go? 

Babygood - Enjoy your camping trip

AFM appointment went fine this morning. Progressing well but not quite ready yet. Pretty much the same as the last time. Lining nice and think 10.5. Back on Monday at 10. Having a day in the house, DH is off too so going to relax out the backdoor then go for a curry later. Feeling bloated so may as well stuff myself with a curry too 😂

Happy Friday Jac x


----------



## EL25hopeful

Hi all xx

WeeJacs - that's good you're progressing nicely - hopefully by Monday you'll be ready for an egg collection date. I'm with you on the bloating - I look 5 months pregnant and feel so uncomfortable !!

I got on much better today than the last time. Lining pretty thick at 9.7 so they seemed happy enough with that. 11 follicles ranging from 11-26 in size and another 3 or 4 small ones !! They took blood so I'm waiting for phone call this afternoon to tell me if they want me back in for scan tomorrow or if I've to do booster tomorrow then egg collection on Monday 😬😬
My last attempt at this stage I had 2 follicles of decent size and nothing else worth mentioning. I wonder if the double LH has made the difference ?? 
So now my worry is that quantity will affect quality 😂😂 never ending worry this game ! I've never had more than 4 eggs so will wait and see what happens.
I'll let you know what they say when they phone xx

Enjoy your curry WeeJacs - I could so go that now you've put the idea in my head xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Wow EL25 I bet you look and feel a tad more bloated than me 😁 That's great, I'm glad they've changed your treatment protocol, sounds like it's worked a treat. I think you'll be in on Monday for EC. Go on have the curry, you deserve it ❤

Jac x


----------



## EL25hopeful

Thanks Jac.....feel really encouraged after today but so scared to get excited - still a very long way to go xx sounds like the change in treatment has worked but will wait and see how many eggs they get and what their quality is like xx


----------



## WeeJacs

What did they change you to again? 

Jac x


----------



## EL25hopeful

1st plan was 300 gonal f twice a day for 2 days then 375 from day 3 along with 75 luveris.
They changed it to 300 gonal f once a day from day 1 and 150 luveris once a day from day 1.
Wish they'd hurry up and phone - I'm rubbish at this waiting for phone calls business !!


----------



## WeeJacs

Ah I see, so you knew you were having Gonalf and luv but they've changed the dose. I don't think they meet until 2 so you'll prob here the back of 3 I'd imagine 🙏🏻

Jac x


----------



## Ditzygirl

Weejacs - It sounds like you're making good progress! That's great news. Fingers crossed for some good news for you on Monday. Curry sounds awesome. 

I feel like I'm struggling today! Just no energy since ET and feel like I'm constantly worrying and getting annoyed at myself for being negative. Really wish I was back at work so I'd have another focus! Anyway...It's the weekend now and I've got lots planned to keep me busy. 

EL25 - That amazing news!! Fingers crossed you get the call soon and you can go in on Monday.

xxx


----------



## EL25hopeful

That's the hospital just phoned. No injections tomorrow morning then booster injection tomorrow night at 8.30 - booked in for egg collection Monday morning at 7.45 xx

Ditzygirl - that's good you've got lots planned for the weekend......it's so hard not to worry and over analyse everything you feel xx when have you to do a test ??


----------



## Ditzygirl

Aw that's fab news EL25!! That's good that you've got an early appointment on Monday. Test day is 13th. xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hey everyone sorry not been on dh toon me away for lovely hotel and Spa so just back. He wanted to treat me before tx starts. Feel nice and chilled and relaxed. 
Ditzy how you feeling? 13th will soon be here bet it must feel like dragging in tho xx

El25 that's great tat your booked in for Monday, must be a mixture of emotions x
Wee jacs are you back on Monday? Did they say when hope for EC?
Afm collected meds on Thursday yaaaay feel like step closer. Start metformin nxt Friday and then scan on 22nd so if af behaves should hopefully stimm around then xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Evening all

Ditzygirl - I remember the 2WW only too well, just try to relax and remember there is nothing you can do now it's in the hands of the gods. This whole process sucks the life out you but try to remain positive. Do you think you'll test early? 

MissF - Glad you had a great time away, we went on holiday in May before we started too just what we both needed. Thursday will be here before you know it. 

EL25 - That's great your in on Monday, keep your fluid intake up over the weekend. 

AFM - Back Monday think that will be towards the end of the week for EC. Planning to stop for annual on Wednesday so hoping it all works out. 

Jac x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

We were the same wee jacs we went away in may for week just to chill out. We still nvr thought b starting g this soon so it's great. We wee told it would take up to a year. And got our letter just before we went on holiday so we were only on waiting list 5nhalf months before got letter so it's all happening g quicker than expected which obv great as the waiting is murder lol xx


----------



## EL25hopeful

Morning all, hope everyone's having a good weekend xx

As of last night I have the worst head cold ever - nose all blocked, throat like sandpaper, sweating then freezing !! I'm so worried this now affects me tomorrow and they won't be able to go ahead with EC ?? I've googled it and seems to be mostly saying EC will still go ahead but transfer might not. 

Anyone got experience of being loaded with a cold at EC ??

I blame the nasal spray - I've felt it hurting my throat last few days and just gradually got worse and worse 😩😩


----------



## Ditzygirl

Morning everyone.

EL25 - Oh no that's not good. Hopefully it might clear up before your actual transfer. Fingers crossed. Why do these things seem to happen at the worst times? Try to focus on keeping hydrated and look after yourself. 

Weejacs - I've thought about testing early but really not sure about it. Fingers crossed for EC next week for you. 

Mrs fergie - that's great that you had a relaxing weekend just before starting everything.

Babygood -hope you've had a great camping trip.

AFM - To say this time is dragging is a total understatement! I've been feeling pretty low ever since ET. Just want this to be over! 

xx


----------



## EL25hopeful

Thanks ditzygirl xx

Totally feel for you right now - the 2ww is soooo difficult. There's not much that can make it any easier, I found trying to have something planned each day helped....even if just something small. I went for acupuncture, would go a walk, go to cinema etc.....anything to keep you busy. I also downloaded zita west relaxation on iTunes......listening to that each day keeps you calm and helps with visualisation.

Take care xxx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thank you EL25. That's good advice. Got quite a busy week next week which will help. xxx


----------



## WeeJacs

Good Luck with EC tomorrow EL25, were all routing for you ❤

Jac x


----------



## EL25hopeful

Thanks Jac xx good luck for your scan too - let us all know your update when you're back xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hey everyone 
Good luck el25 for your EC tomorrow xx
Hope your scan goes well wee jacs.
How you feeling ditzy? The wait must be awful. U gonna test early ?

Afm had really bad day today for some reason. Been so emotional and just feeling really overwhelmed and just could t control it. Feel daft now xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Evening everyone.

Fingers crossed for tomorrow EL25! Hope you're feeling a bit better now. Hope you get good news tomorrow Weejacs. Aww Mrsfergie big hugs to you. No need to feel daft. It's good to let it out!! xx


----------



## EL25hopeful

Hi ladies xx

Out of the 11 follicles, 8 were mature and 4 had eggs so got 4 wee eggs going for fertilisation this afternoon. They'll phone me tomorrow and let me know how many have fertilised xx everything crossed for good news xx

Home now, had a wee sleep.....feeling a bit tender and very bloated but doing ok ! Pretended to anaesthetist I wasn't too bad with my cold but actually still feeling totally loaded ! A lazy few days for me to try and get better before transfer if all goes well xx

How did your scan go WeeJacs ??

Xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

That's good el25 hopefully the 4 will do really well. X

How you feeling jac? 

Ditzy hope ur feeling a bit better today xx when's otd? Is it the 13th? Xx
Afm I'm feeling bit better xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Evening All ❤

EL25 - you'll be glad it all over, fingers crossed for your phone call tomorrow. How you feeling? At least you can relax tonight ❤

MissF - glad your feeling better, God don't be sorry for having a mini meltdown we've all had them in here, your in good company. It's better out than in, this is such a rollercoaster ride, you'll both experience every emotion so don't be hard on yourself. 

Ditzygirl - how you holding up? 13th will be here before you know it. 

AFM - scan went fine today, I'm just about ready, which is an improvement on Friday. The nurse was like having you been sitting in Miracle grow all the weekend 😂 The right side is ready but the left is just a bit behind so they wanted me to take a dose tonight and go back in tomorrow. I'm thinking Thursday 🙏🏻 that's me off on annual leave from work now so at least that's something. 

Jac x


----------



## EL25hopeful

WeeJacs - that's great news you're coming along nicely, and perfect timing for stopping work. Sounds like you'll be there by tomorrow and ready for booster xx

MrsF - good you're feeling better - as Jac says, total emotional rollercoaster and we all have these melt downs regularly !! Not long now until you start the meds x 

Ditzygirl - hope you've kept busy today and not long now til the 13th.....hang in there xx

I'm still feeling ok, just bloated and uncomfortable but I'm sure that'll die down soon. Now need to step away from Google.....reading too much into 11 follicles, 8 mature and only 4 eggs 😂😂 but hey I've never had any more than 4 eggs so I shouldn't be surprised. Really hoping for good news tomorrow - I'm rubbish at this whole waiting game xx


----------



## Babygood

Hello ladies, oh it's been a busy few days for you all!

El25- glad to hear EC went well, I know it's easy to say but it only takes the one! Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow. I also had a dreadful cold at EC and also lied..... Went on to a BFP! Felt totally horrendous for days. Thinking of you.

Weejacs- you are almost there!!! 

Ditzygirl- hope the 2ww is gong ok 

Mrsfergie- don't worry about the meltdowns- it's just comes with the territory.

AFM- camping was good & of course AF decided to arrive on Saturday..... I should have went camping a month ago 😁  It's been pretty heavy & I am feeling crap but hey ho chin up. Scan Thursday am- onward we go.....


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awwww jacs that's great hopefully ul b ready then yippee xxx

Glad you had a great trip baby good, u feeling relaxed and ready to go xx

Hope everyone doing OK xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Evening ladies. 

EL25 - Glad everything went well. Fingers crossed you get good news tomorrow. Hope you get a good sleep tonight. You'll be knackered. 

Mrs fergie - glad you're feeling a bit better now.

Babygood - Big hugs to you. That is so typical of af!! Glad the camping was good though. 

Weejacs - that's great news!! Fingers crossed that'll be you tomorrow. 

AMF - Feeling the best I've felt since ET. Probably due to having a really busy day which has totally taken my mind off stuff and I went back to yoga tonight after a wee break and I'm feeling totally chilled. Thinking about testing a day early, so Friday, but don't know if that's a good idea?! xxx


----------



## EL25hopeful

Morning all xx

Babygood - glad you enjoyed your camping and AF finally showed up ! At least now you can start to move on xx

Ditzygirl - great to hear you're feeling better too.....being kept busy is def the key ! Testing a day early should be ok but just make sure all the booster is out your system 1st. My last cycle I got false positives as tested early and booster was still in my system xx

WeeJacs - good luck for today, hope all these follicles are looking good xx

MrsF - nearly drug starting time for you......exciting times xx

AFM - Hospital just phoned - 3 have fertilised so booked in for day 5 transfer on Saturday. If anything changes before then and they think I'd benefit from a 3 day transfer on Thursday, they'll phone me. So keeping everything crossed they continue to grow nicely xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi all

Just a quick update from me, scan went really well. Follicles are all 17s, 19s and a 20. Bloods a marked improvement on last time. I've just to wait on the phone call this afternoon but hoping for EC on Thursday 🙏🏻

EL25 - 3 that's great news 

I'll pop back on later 

Jac x


----------



## EL25hopeful

That's great news WeeJacs......let us know how your call goes this afternoon xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

EL25 - That's great news! Got everything crossed for you. xx

Weejacs - Great news! Sounding really positive. Fingers crossed for Thursday.

AFM - feeling not too bad today. About to meet my hubby for lunch so very excited about that! 😂 xx


----------



## Biba11

We've just received a letter for our initial appointment with a specialist nurse having been referred from Monklands.  What happens at this first appointment? And how long will we wait before starting treatment. Just looking for info from anyone how's gone through the referral process recently.


----------



## WeeJacs

Just had my call, defo booked in for EC on Thursday. We've to be in for 10.15. Booster tonight at 11.30pm. Day off all meds tomorrow thank goodness 

Jac x


----------



## Ditzygirl

That's fab news weejacs!! xx


----------



## EL25hopeful

That's great wee Jacs - fab to get booster over and done with tonight ! Enjoy your meds free day tomorrow xx


----------



## Babygood

Hi em.j.m,

I am currently attending Glasgow Royal but I am self funding so it's slightly different for me- you might be best joining us on the GRI thread as there are a few girls who are cycling just now & can give you lots of info.


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awwww that's great wee jacs you'll be glad to get your booster and have a meds free day. Roll on Thursday xx

That's great news el25 bet ur excited hope it all goes well and get it done on Saturday. 

Hey ditzy I'm glad ur feeling a bit better . Hope you had a lovely lunch with ur hubby. I no it must be so hard not to test early. I'm sire one day early would b ok but I think I'd be too scared incase it was a chemical positive xx
Hope everyone else doing OK xx


----------



## Biba11

Thanks. I'd had a look at the thread and it scares the life out of me. I've been focused on iui treatment and not thought that far ahead yet. so I feel a bit overwhelmed by all the info on there.


----------



## Babygood

Oh I know it's hard when you read lots of info but we are a supportive bunch!  What I will say is that the medical staff and nursing staff are really nice at GRI and will explain everything to you at each step of the way.  I suspect your first visit will be baseline stuff, bloods etc.  Sorry I am not sure of time frames etc as I am in a slightly different position.

I guess like everyone says, just take it a step at a time and don't be afraid to ask lots of questions.

The facilities etc at GRI are great and I am sure you will get on fine.


----------



## Ditzygirl

Hey mrsfergie - lunch was lovely thanks. Eaten way too much today! 

AMF - Don't think there is much need to test on Saturday. Started getting spotting today and pretty sure it's turning into af. 

xx


----------



## Babygood

Ah Ditzygirl- sorry to hear about the spotting. Don't give up on it yet, I know it's hard but stay as positive as much as you can.  I have everything crossed for you xxx

Weejacs- good luck with triggering and enjoy your drug free day!

El25 - good luck for transfer on Saturday!

Mrsfergie- hope you are doing ok?

AFM - I have been tearful and feeling utterly crap today - AF in full swing. I have a friend due in October around the dates I was due and it's just beginning to get me down.


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thanks Babygood. Aww so sorry you're feeling rubbish. Big hugs to you. Does your friend know what you're gong through? It's so unfair. xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww ditzy I'm so sorry to hear that but try keep positive it might not be that xx

Awww babygood good big hugs to you hope ur OK.  I no its so tough isn't it. My friends just found out there pregnant and I'm trying to be nice and not be jealous but it's so hard x


----------



## EL25hopeful

Hey all

Ditzygirl - so sorry to hear about your spotting.....how are you doing today xx

WeeJacs - enjoy your med free day today, take it easy and relax before tomorrow xx

Babyhood / mrsfergie - hope you're both doing ok today......so tough and unfair when all these other people can get pregnant so easily xx

AFM - still coughing and feeling pretty rotten. Bloating and cramps still quite bad from EC so having another lazy day on the couch xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi all ❤ 

Just a quick one from me, all ready for tomorrow. I've to go in at 10.15 and were 7th on the list. Just wanting it done now. 

Ditzygirl - spotting is quite common with Ivf, keeping everything crossed for you 🙏🏻

Jac x


----------



## EL25hopeful

Good luck tomorrow WeeJacs.....will be thinking about you xxx


----------



## WeeJacs

Thanks EL25, I'll let you know how I get on ❤ Hope your feeling a bit better tonight 

Jac x


----------



## Ditzygirl

Weejacs - Good luck go tomorrow! Hops everything goes well. Fingers crossed for lots of eggs.

EL25 - Hope your lazy day has helped and you'really beginning to feel better.

Mrsfergie - how are you doing? How are you feeling about starting meds tomorrow? 

Welcome em.j.m!

AFM - Almost 100% sure it's af. Sorry for TMI but it's gone from brown to bright red. Don't think that's a good sign 😕 

xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Good luck for tomorrow wee jacs hope it all goes well tomorrow xx

Awww ditzy I'm so sorry to hear that but hopefully it's not af xx 
how's everyone else doing xx

Yea I'm excited now ditzy just b waiting for scan now but least good to get started finally xx


----------



## Babygood

Hi ladies, 

Wee Jacs- best of luck for tomorrow. I am in at 10am for my scan! Will prob be sat in waiting area at same time as you!! Hope it goes well. X

Ditzygirl- sorry to read your update- but your not out yet. Stay positive x

El25- hope your feeling better. You will have your wee blast back on board soon!

Mrsfergie- when is your scan? 

AFM- scan tomorrow am and hopefully a decision as to whether we cycle again or deal with my Fallopian tube first...... Trying to keep my chin up but I am thoroughly exhausted with it all. Xxxx


----------



## WeeJacs

Quick update from me, 17 eggs this time. Delighted, heading to bed now. 

Jac x


----------



## EL25hopeful

OMG that's amazing WeeJacs......well done you !! Enjoy your well deserved rest and hope you're feeling ok xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awwww that's great wee jacs hope ur feeling OK.  So will they phone you tomorrow?

How did you get on with your scan babygood? Hopefully ul get to go ahead with ur cycle. 

Ditzy how you feeling? How's the spotting?

El25 how u feeling now? Hope ur colds feeling better. Have you had any update from hospital yet xx

Afm finally started my metformin yaaaay I no nuts not quite my cycle yet but least it's a start and get my scan on 22nd hopefully my af plays ball xx


----------



## Babygood

Hi ladies,

Weejacs- great news! Hope you are enjoying a long sleep after the sedation! Fingers crossed for tomorrow's phone call.

Mrsfergie- it's always a relief to just get started!

El25 - you still on course for Saturday transfer?

Ditzygirl- hope you are doing ok?

AFM - scan went fine, no major concerns over my Fallopian tube.  So it's wagons roll for me, back for Prostap on the 25th August.  Only sting in the ointment is my DH who is in the forces and will be at sea September & October......


----------



## Ditzygirl

Evening all. 

Weejacs - awesome news!! That's a fab number! So chuffed for you. Hope you get a good rest and are feeling OK.

Babygood - How are you feeling? How did your appointment go?

EL25 - How are you feeling?

Mrsfergie - It'll all go quickly from now! Don't worry about af. My scan ended up being about 5 days after they booked me in. They'll fit you in whenever it arrives.

AFM - Full blown af. Just want Saturday to be here so I can take the stupid test :-(

xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Big hugs ditzy    couldn't begin to imagine how ur feeling xxx Hope uve got support to help you xx

Yaaaay babygood that's great news. Dnt mean to seem ignorant but if u dnt mind me asking what is a prostap? Xx

Hope everyone doing OK xx


----------



## EL25hopeful

Hey all

WeeJacs - hope you've rested well today and fingers crossed for a good phonecall tomorrow xx

Ditzygirl - so sorry AF is here, such a nightmare emotional journey. No words can make you feel better but just know you will feel better in time - just take care of yourself and take all the TLC you can get xxx

babygood - great your scan went well and that's you all booked in for prostap, just a pity about your sh being away. Do they freeze his sample to use when they do EC or will they freeze your eggs ?? It'll be tough not having him with you for support though xx

Mrsfergie - great that's you started - it'll be scan day before you know it xx

AFM - cold getting better thankfully and feel much less bloated today so well on the road to recovery. Was convinced I'd get a call today to go in for day 3 transfer but no phone call......no news is good news eh ??!! I've got no patience and just wish I knew what was happening and how they were doing. So hopefully all still good for Saturday and fingers crossed they go to day 4/5 without any problems. I've never had a day 5 transfer before so this part is all new to me xx


----------



## Babygood

Ah Ditzygirl- so sorry, It's so unfair- you just need it to be saturday so you can get it over with. We are all here for you & send you virtual hugs. Is this your first cycle? 

Mrsfergie- I am on long protocol so they basically switch off my own cycle with a one off Prostap injection, in laymans terms my ovaries will go quiet & then after a couple of weeks I will start the stimulation drug ( Gonal f injections!) it takes time to get your head round it and the protocols depend on what your problem is!! 

El25- I am used to being on my own with all of this, my parents are a great support whilst my husband is away.  They aren't keen for a frozen sperm sample so he will need to be here..... This is a fresh cycle so it all needs done on the one day! Trying not to stress!!


----------



## Ditzygirl

Morning ladies.

EL25 - No news is definitely good news. Fingers crossed everything is developing nicely. 

Babygood - that's good that you have your parents as a big support. That's great news about being able to go for your next cycle.

Weejacs - hope you don't have to wait too long for your phone call

Mrsfergie - how are you today?

AFM - tested a day early. BFN unsurprisingly. Don't really know how I'm feeling. Just feel like all this work has been for nothing :-( Yep, this was my first cycle babygood. xxx


----------



## WeeJacs

Morning All

Ditzygirl - I'm sorry it was a bfn, this is just such a soul destroying journey. You'll find the strength to try again. Research suggests it takes an average of 3 cycles to get a BFP. Take some time out and maybe get a wee holiday or a few days away. I would defo recommend you have a doctor review, that way they can review your treatment protocol before trying again. 

MissF - Yay! That's you now on board. Prostap is an injection that down regulates, basically shutting everything off. It just depends on your AMH result what treatment protocol they put you on. 

EL25 - No news is good news, that's good. Hope your feeling a bit better again today. When are you back in?

Babygood - That's good news! Not long then until your back on the rollercoaster. 

AFM - Embroloygist called just after 10, 13 have fertilised. Still can't quite believe how much of a marked improvement this cycle has went. I'm keeping everything crossed for a frostie this time 🙏🏻... Aiming for a 5 day transfer so I have an appt for Tuesday. Had a pretty ropey night, feeling a bit better today but still rather bloated. Heading round to my mums for lunch. 

Jac x


----------



## EL25hopeful

That's great news WeeJacs.......you must be so chuffed having 13 wee embies growing away xx fingers crossed for some Frosties out of that too xxxx

I'm in at 11am tomorrow.......a mixture of nerves and excitement that I've gone to day 5 for 1st time 😬😬 xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Aw weejacs that's amazing news!!!! Everything crossed for you for some frosties. Enjoy your lunch and hope you start to feel better soon. 

EL25 - Really hoping you get good news tomorrow morning. Everything crossed for you.

Should have said in my previous post, thank you so much everyone for your kind words and support. This forum has been an amazing source of knowledge and support over the last wee while. Thanks for the advice r.e. next steps. I'm looking forward to getting back to work and getting some normality. We have a holiday booked in October ( the one we postponed due to treatment) so I'm looking forward to that and hopefully do another cycle towards the end of the year/ start of the new year. Will definitely get a review appointment to see what our next steps are. xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

I'm so sorry ditzy about ur bfn there's no words that will make you feel any better.  That's good you've got holiday ur going on xx ru going to wait till after your holiday before you go back for your review?  

Awww that's great jacs 13, let's hope they grow well and get done frostie out of it. That's good there aiming for a 5 day . Keeping everything crossed xx
Good luck el25 for tomorrow hope it's good news and goes well xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Thanks ladies, still feeling pretty tender and sore. Currently lying on the couch with my hot water bottle. Relaxed weekend for us. 

Good luck tomorrow EL25

Jac x


----------



## Ditzygirl

A relaxing weekend sounds lovely weejacs! 
Mrsfergie - I'm not sure how it works regarding review appointments. I'd rather have it before the holiday. xx


----------



## Babygood

Ditzygirl- so sorry that it's a bfn. This a tough road, I know exactly how you feel as I have experienced both the highs and the lows. You just need to take your time and get over the horrendous disappointment, eat chocolate and drink wine (normally helps me!).  We are all only a message away xxx

Weejacs - great numbers!  Glad to hear you are taking it easy!

El25- best of luck for tomorrow! You transferring one?  Keeping everything crossed for you. 

Mrsfergie- hope you are doing ok.

AFM- AF has been fairly kind over the last day or so- not feeling quite as down about everything. Praying that it's 3rd time lucky xxx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thank you so much babygood.  Praying it's 3rd time lucky for you. xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

I would b the same ditzy. Xx really can't imagine how ur feeling big big hugs to you xx

Hope ur resting weejacs and feeling ok. Xx

El25 hope it all goes well for you today xx

Babygood will b praying that it's third time lucky for you. So have you started Dr to just now ?

Afm I'm ok  othing new to report really boss seems really nice about ivf and going to go over the policy with me on Monday.  My old boss had been saying that for over 6 months lol. Think she's really tough n strict but just need to get head down n get on with it lolxx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thanks Mrsfergie. That's good that your boss seems nice about the ivf. Do you start on Monday? xxx


----------



## EL25hopeful

Hi ladies - quick update from me.

2 blastocysts on board 😬😬😬 1st one was beginning to hatch and graded as a 5AB - other one a perfect blast but not hatching yet graded as a 3AB. 3 embryo didn't reach blast stage. 
Had option to put in 1 and freeze 1 or put in both - we decided to go with it and put in both ! 
So home to chill out and relax and keep everything crossed.
Test date is the 23rd xx


----------



## WeeJacs

That's great new EL25, enjoy your chill day! 
Jac x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

That's great el25 congrats xxx Hope you enjoy ur chill day.
Ditzy no I dnt start stimms yet. Gonna be in metformin until af arrives. Scans booked in provisionally for 22nd so a week on Monday.  But if af comes sooner or more likely later lol to phone them xx


----------



## Babygood

Hi ladies,

El25- glad all went well, congrats on being pupo! I have everything crossed for you.

Weejacs - hope you are doing ok.

Ditzygirl- thanks for the kind words- I really hope everything works out for you next time round. Have you got a frostie? Or will it be full fresh cycle next time?

Mrsfergie- I will be in on the 25th to start my down reg- we might end up with similar timings!

AFM- nothing new to report except my husbands work schedule might not be ideal going in to this next cycle.  I also will need to start thinking about my own work, took the 2 www off on my fresh cycle and worked right through my frozen cycle... God knows what's the best thing to do!


----------



## Ditzygirl

That's great news EL25! Got everything crossed for you. 
Babygood - It's a full fresh cycle so want to give my body (and mind!) a break before doing it all again. I'm hoping that I'll be working the next time I've got the 2WW cause I found it so hard to stop thinking about it every 2 mins! I guess it's just down to whatever feels right for you. 

Out of interest, how much of a say do we have in when we'd do our next cycle? Say we knew the specific month I want to start meds, can we dictate that? xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

I think every where is different ditzy but my friend who was also at GRI she was advised I'm sure as long g as she had one full cycle in between.  But might b different for different people I think they take in emotions etc into account. Do you have an idea when you want to start again once you've had a break from it? Xx
I think I would b same as you I would wanna work in my 2ww as you would think about it all the time it's only natural I'd rather keep busy n hope that helps a little. 

Baby good that would b good if u could take time off in between I could t do that with my work as my holidays are set to term time . And my boss seems quite strict and really high expectations in the work place so not really sure how gonna be if I'm. Not feeling great with injections n stuff.

Not sure if it's  excuse of my.metformin but been feeling quite naseus and seedy since started them xx


----------



## Babygood

Morning ladies,

Ditzygirl - I am not entirely sure how it all goes in terms of starting again.  I am in a slightly different position as I am paying for my treatment at GRI so I book everything through the GRMU which is attached to the ACS.  My treatment is no different at all, it's just I need to pay for it.  I do think there will be a degree of flexibility - although they can only have so many of us cycling at same time in a month otherwise it would be chaos in terms of theatre space etc!  You will be able to discuss all of this at your review appointment, but I think if it was a few months in advance then they could work with that.  The whole journey is mentally tiring although I feel that it's worse for me when I am doing nothing and just waiting!

Mrsfergie- I presume you are a teacher?!!! Juggling a career and IVF is hard, I have a stressful job (specialist nurse) but luckily have a really supportive team.  Work is important but to be honest this is probably the toughest thing we will ever put ourselves through so if you feel rotten at any point along the way then take the time off- it's a hard enough journey to go through without high expectations from bosses who will have no clue unless they have been through this too.  Yep the metformin can make you nauseous, never been on it but I know that can be a side effect. Is it stopping you from eating? 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Yea babygood I'm a nursery teacher.  I no its so hard to juggle both. Wow Urs sounds like such a stressful Job. That's great tho that uve got a supportive team. 
I just started new job on Thursday as went term time so I dmt no anyway one etc so it's adding more stress onto me so panicking as if I'm not feeling good then dnt want them to think I'm a slacker .
Yea I've kinda lost my appetite but trying to eat little bits with it as sure that's what's making me feel naseus. I've got pouring head aswell xx I'm just hoping my af comes on time and get my scan a week on Monday.  Ul b on count down to following week aswell to start Dr xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Mrsfergie - Easy for me to say, but try to avoid thinking about what other people think. This is such an important time for you, so concentrate on that. So difficult when starting a new job. I really frrl for you. I had a really bad sore stomach on the metformin the went on for a few days. Not fun!

Thanks for your advice. I know what you're saying about it being difficult to wait, babygood. It's difficult to know what to do. I feel like I want to relax and be able to have a few drinks for a wee while but I want to make sure neither of us have a drink for 3 months before the treatment so I'm trying to work it out that way, if that makes sense? Also, I know I wouldn't be ready mentally to do it again for another couple of months anyway. I also want all of these drugs out of my system! xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Yea I've had really sore stomach and really bad naseua.  Can't stomach much but making self eat little bits. I've to increase them on Thursday so hoping it eases up soon as I've to b in these through the tx xx

I totally get what ur saying ditzy.  It's hard to try get all the timings right aswell xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Aw that's not good Mrsfergie. I was ok on them until I had to double the dose. Hopefully you'll start to get used to them but if it gets worse, I would give the nurses a wee call. xxx


----------



## Babygood

Ditzygirl -  it's a hard one to decide when to go again, it's a very personal thing and you just need to go with your gut instinct and what feels right for you and your other half. 

Just don't beat yourself up too much about the whole lifestyle style thing, I thinks it's important that we are healthy, non smokers etc but the odd glass of wine or whatever your tipple is - I am sure makes no impact at all.  Bearing in mind people are falling pregnant right left and centre without even trying and during that are boozing, smoking or doing worse and still have a normal pregnancy!!  I was obsessed with all of this to begin with but I have since realised it probably doesn't affect the outcome, if it's going to work then it will work!  I am trying to adopt a healthy and more relaxed approach to it all 😀 And that means that I will still enjoy a few wee luxuries along the way as its a hard enough journey!! Obviously no alcohol when I am cycling, but right now I am not being too strict!  You will know when you are mentally ready to go again as you just feel stronger within yourself xxxx

Mrsfergie- hope the side effects settle soon, sensible just to eat little and often and stay well hydrated.  Our poor bodies!! We put them through hell but of course if it works then it's all worth it!


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thanks so much babygood. It's hard to know what to do. My concern would be for the sperm quality more than anything, but as you say, it probably doesn't make too much difference if it's just one or two occasionally. Well for now I'm just going to relax and wait to see what they're saying at the review. I'm feeling a lot better today and looking forward to going back to work tomorrow. xxx


----------



## Babygood

Ditzygirl- glad to hear you are feeling better- hope your first day back at work goes ok x

Hope everyone else is doing ok at the various stages!


----------



## EL25hopeful

Hi everyone, hope all doing ok and had a good weekend.

WeeJacs - hope you're starting to feel better after EC and are all set for tomorrow......what time you going in at for ET ??

Mrsfergie - how's the new job going ? Hope you're feeling better today and not so sickly xx

Ditzygirl - like babygood says, try not to worry too much about the do's and dont's......its so easy to let it take over your life. This is now my 4th attempt and think we've tried everything - was a bit relaxed 1st cycle,  we were then super good for next 2 cycles and this one we were a bit more relaxed beforehand re what we did and didn't do. I now strongly believe from its going to happen then it will and there's limited things you can do to influence it. Just be sensible and follow what the clinic advise. You'll know yourself when you feel ready to try again xx

Babygood - hope all good with you - when you back at the hospital again ?? xx

AFM - had a pretty quiet weekend trying to relax as much as possible. Feeling some wee cramps and stuff but am sure that's the nasty progesterone doing that.......evil how much it plays with your mind and convinces you that you're pregnant 😩😩 8 days left until I know if this final attempt has worked 🙏🙏🙏 xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi everyone xx
El25 fingers crossed for you that it's worked for you xx keeping everything crossed xx

Wee jacs how you keeping? When is ur et? Xx

Ditzy glad ur feeling bit better xx must be so hard x

Hope ur OK babygood xx

Afm works been OK but still so naseus and struggling to eat without feeling sick. N then need to increase them thursday oh the joys lol xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi All

EL25 - oh the dreaded 2ww, honestly hated it. I'm going back to work this time to try and take my mind off it. 

Ditzygirl - Honestly we let this whole process take over our lives, it took us nearly a full year to bite the billet and try again. Take some well earned time off. 

MissF - it's difficult to find a balance when trying to eat but feeling sick, try nibbling on Gingernuts, worked a treat for me. 

Babygood - Big hello! Hope your doing ok. 

AFM - in for ET tomorrow at 11.40. Starting to feel quite nervous about it all if I'm honest. I'm scared that my Endo was the reason for the miscarriage last cycle and it will happen again. All that's going through my mind is the parts of Endo they couldn't remove and that I maybe have high NK killer cells that I should've tested for before this cycle. Even although DR L said not to worry about it and just try again. Just my anxiety playing up ❤

Jac x


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thanks everyone. Glad to be back at work and gradually getting back to normality! 

Mrsfergie - Sorry to hear you're still not feeling great :-( That's rotten.

EL25 - It's so hard to try to ignore cramps and things. Praying for you.

Weejacs - It's such a nerve wracking time. Really hope you get good news tomorrow. 

Hope you're ok Babygood! 

xxx


----------



## Babygood

Hi ladies,

Weejacs- best of luck for tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you. I was the same going into my frozen cycle, just brings everything back about the MC. But you just need to get your head down & hope for the best. It's pretty much out of our control! My feeling is that something needs to be different going into my next cycle, but HL just thinks go again & I trust her implicitly. So time will tell! Hope you get a good sleep tonight & will look forward to tomorrow's update! 

Mrsfergie- hang in there- you are doing well despite feeling nauseous. Each day is a step closer!!

El25- I am back for Prostap on the 25th August. Part of me is excited & the other part thinks I must be nuts to put myself through this again.  Hope the 2ww is being kind to you! 

Ditzygirl - thanks I am doing ok! Hope you are too, our wee thread is so supportive which really helps along the way xxx


----------



## EL25hopeful

Good luck today WeeJacs.....hope all goes well xxx


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi All

Wee update from me, 2 5 day blasts on board. A 5AB & 4AC. The rest didn't quite make the grade so no Frosties 😔. Anyhoo been for my acupuncture and now going to attempt to sit out the back for a while but it is rather warm. 

Jac x


----------



## Ditzygirl

Weejacs - Sorry you didn't get any frosties but that's great about the two you've got on board. Hope you have managed to have a relaxing evening. 

Babygood - Glad you're ok. Hope you're managing to relax before starting treatment again next week.

Hope everyone else is ok. xxx


----------



## EL25hopeful

That's great news you've got 2 onboard WeeJacs......got everything crossed for you xx 

Hope everyone else has enjoyed the lovely weather today xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

That's great wee jacs xx hope ur OK xx
Whonisnit you go for accupuncture? I think it's same one I've got appointment for xx seen u highly recommended her x

Hope everyone doing OK xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi All

Thanks ladies, I know I shouldn't be too disheartened but this is such a soul destroying journey. It would seem my embies were better quality last year. Oh well what will be will be. I popped into the supermarket on the way home to pick up a few but, then I thought oh I shouldn't really be carrying anything heavy 🙈 so ended up splitting all the stuff up in a few bags 😂

MissF - yes is it Eleanor you go to? She's fab. 

Jac x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww wee jac I think everyone different stage is overwhelming and now it's scary xx it's natural to feel like that xx hope ur feeling bit better today xx

How's everyone else doing xx

Afm I'm ok still seedy but easing off a little but need to double doze tomorrow which not looking forward to lol xxx


----------



## Babygood

Hi ladies-

How are we all doing?

Weejacs- glad to hear all went well & I hope your 2 little blasts are bedding in nicely.  Sorry you didn't get a frostie- there are so many twists and turns along the way. 

El25- how the 2ww going?

Ditzygirl- hope you are ok and being back to work is going well.

Mrsfergie- good luck with increasing the drugs!! 

AFM- had a busy few days work wise, actually woke up this morning and thought crap I start down reg next week!!! This will be my 3rd down reg and there I was 10 months ago saying we will have one go and if it doesn't work then that will be that.....how the tables have turned.  I am getting pretty tired as we have been at this now solidly for 11 months with investigations, scans, laparoscopy and straight into cycling- just need to get my head down as we have no alternative options at the minute.  

Sorry ladies - I am fast becoming a moan!!!!


----------



## Ditzygirl

Aw weejacs. So sorry you're feeling like that. It is so hard to stay positive. Hope your wee embies are getting comfy. Have you got much on over the next wee while to keep you busy? 

How are you doing EL25?

Mrsfergie - hope increase goes ok.

Babygood - It's such a draining process, no wonder you're feeling like that. 

AFM - Feel like I'm almost back to my usual (pre-icsi!) self. Still feeling emotional at times, but much better than I have been for a while. xx


----------



## EL25hopeful

Morning all xx

Ditzygirl - that's good you're feeling better, it's only to be expected still to get emotional at times but just take your time and you'll be fine. Did you get a holiday booked to go away and relax ?

Babygood - totally know where you're coming from, and don't apologise for MoaningG - we all need a moan every now and again ! It does take over your life know matter how much you try not to let it. We just need to really hope it'll all be worth it in the end xx

Mrsfergie - hope double dose of meds is not being too hard on you and you're coping well xx

WeeJacs - just keep thinking about these 2 wee embies nestling in to grow for 9 months.....hope you're surviving the 2ww ok xx

AFM - been feeling ok this week apart from usual cramps and a bit of bloating etc. Just really want to know now.....excited that next week at this time I could be officially pregnant and also terrified that if it doesn't go that way then it'll all be over for us as this is our last attempt. I'm trying to stay positive e but do you ever think it's something you want so much you'll never be lucky enough to actually experience it ?? It's just such an emotional rollercoaster xx


----------



## Babygood

Hello ladies,


El25- thanks! Yeah no matter how hard we try to put it our our mind, it's always with us! Fingers crossed for you that you get your BFP next week- like me you have been at this quite intensively. I sometimes struggle to remember what life was like pre fertility treatment!  What day are you testing?

Hope everyone else is doing ok! Xxx


----------



## WeeJacs

Morning All

EL25 - I totally understand where your coming from. Its almost like we try to not get pregnant in our younger days then when we want it to happen so much its almost like were being punished. I'm keeping everything crossed this is your time. I see from you signature that you have cycled both at GRI and GCRM, how do they compare? If this cycle doesn't work out for us we'll need to start thinking about saving for private.

MissF - How are you coping with the increase in dose?

Babygood - I know how your feeling, I've had a year of investigations/procedures too and with this process it all does really take its toll on both of you both physically and emotionally. At least when you start next week it will be all systems go again and you can focus on that. Have a wee drink this weekend before starting next week.

Ditzygirl - I'm glad your beginning to feel better, i remember it so well. This is such an emotional journey and it really does test you both in every way. 

AFM - Holding out ok, trying not to analyse every symptom. Feeling bloated and having cramps but i know that this is from the pessaries. Test date is next Friday but were both working that day and my DH isn't in until 11pm so we'll do it together then. Don't think i could bare doing it before going to work myself.

Happy Friday  

Jac x


----------



## EL25hopeful

Hi all xx

Babygood - not sure when I'll test - will try and wait until Tuesday but that's just so long away !!

WeeJacs - yeah our 1st 2 attempts were at GCRM privately. I was always pleased with GCRM and always thought that they treated us well but now that we've also experienced GRI, I much prefer it there. At GRI they make me feel like they genuinely want it to work for you and that they'll try everything to make it a success. Now reflecting back at our GCRM attempts, I feel I should have challenged them more re protocols and what they were doing to change the 2nd time - I now get the feeling that once you've paid them then they'll just do bare minimum. 
Positives of GCRM - it's a much nicer environment, own private room when going through EC and hubbie gets to stay with you throughout it all (except op). Appointments are always in time - never left waiting for ages.
Positives of GRI - treat you more individual and seem to change meds etc as needed. Feels as though it matters more to them to get a successful result. If you need 5 scans before EC then you'll get them - GCRM you've paid for 1 so you get 1 then feels like they guess from there onwards. 
I might be being unfair to GCRM, maybe just my experiences but if we could afford to get private treatment again, I'd def go to GRI without any doubts. And GCRM is only 10 mins from our house but I'd still rather travel !
Hope you don't need to go down this route though......fingers crossed by this time next week we'll both be pregnant 😬😬😬 xxx


----------



## Babygood

Hi ladies, 

Hope you are all doing ok!

Wee Jacs- it's hard to not analyse every symptom! The 2ww must be the craziest part of this whole journey! 

El25- Tuesday will be here before you know it! I am in the minority of people who don't test early!!! 

I agree with you El25- having experienced private and now self funding at gri - I have been really impressed by the gri set up.  The facilities might be a bit more plush on the private sector, but I would have my treatment in a den of a place as long as the treatment is good & I am confident in the team!!! I am a nurse myself so the waiting times don't frazzle me too much as I feel if someone needs extra time at the clinic then they get it (but I know it's stressful juggling clinic appointments and work!).  Weejacs - hopefully you won't need to consider these options but in terms of cost etc - self funding at gri through the GRMU is almost half what we paid on our private cycle.

AFM - I have had a crap day, just the usual pregnancy announcement which is lovely but now takes the feet from me- especially when people (not the pregnant person) go on and on about it and know my situation!! People can be so insensitive and I could almost tell they were dismayed by my lack of enthusiasm (not in front of pregnant person!) but during the conversation.... Eh I lost a baby 5 months ago and just had a failed cycle and sorry I am not jumping for joy or want to discuss the ins and outs of 20 week scans!!!!! Argh..... Xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Evening everyone sorry not been on not been feeling great with my doubled dose. Been soon naseus can hardly drink or eat or drink n it makes it worse bit still making sure eating and drinking loads water xx

Awww no wonder babygood it must be so tough and Hard some people can be really insensitive xx I've came off ** as it's just fill of pregnancy announcement and just too hard.

Wee jacs and el25 hope test dates come around quickly for you and keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Hey ladies. Sorry, not been on in a few days. 

Mrsfergie - Aw that's not good! Have you contacted the nurses about your symptoms? They might recommend that you keep the dose to one pill if you're struggling. 

Babygood - The only people who truly know how you're feeling are those who have gone through it themselves. Having to hear about anything pregnancy related is horrendous. 

Weejacs - Praying you have a bfp on Fri. Hoping the next few days fly in for you. 

EL25 - I know exactly what you mean about trying to stay positive and the worry of not getting to experience it. Praying for you too. Our holiday is booked for October.

AFM - Feeling like I'm slowly getting my life back! Still feeling sad from time to time. Got rather ****** off at a friend, who when I was saying how gutted I was about it not working, responded 'but don't you get another go?'  Eh yeah, but that doesn't make it much easier! And of course it feels like everyone round about me is pregnant (including a very close friend). Feel like I can't escape it. Sorry for the moan. xxx


----------



## EL25hopeful

Oh ladies......why do we do this to ourselves, this journey is heartbreaking !

I stupidly tested early yesterday morning with First Response and got a bfn so convinced it hasn't worked - could still be too early but they are meant to detect super early ! Now had a killer migraine since yesterday afternoon - I usually get this a day or 2 before my period so now even more convinced I'm out 😩😩😩😩

Couldn't bring myself to test again this morning - might do tomorrow then official one on Tuesday but feeling so distraught and disheartened right now. When the embryologist tells you it's a top notch hatching blastocyst why can my body not accept it and get pregnant ?? I guess that's the million dollar question IVF still can't answer eh xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Aww EL25 - your not out yet, I know it says they can detect early but i would defo wait and test again on Tuesday. Apart from the migrane, which could be related to the stress your putting yourself under, do you have anyother symptoms of your period coming? 

I'm trying to remain positive but like you its just so difficult. We're with you all the way. 

Jac x


----------



## Babygood

Hello ladies- 

El25- it's not over till it's properly over so hang in there, you are so close now- just try your best to keep positive. We are all behind you and know exactly how hard it is. I totally agree with what you are saying about how positive they are if its a top grade blast.  Both of mine were top grade and after my miscarriage I punished myself thinking it was my fault, it's taken me time - but I have now accepted that no matter how good the embryo looks in the lab - it's what it does once it's transferred back is the deciding factor.  We have no control over it. None of this is any consolation just now as I know how bad you are feeling, just dig deep and hang in there till Tuesday.  I have everything crossed for you & pray you get a BFP. 

Weejacs- hope you are doing ok too,it's such a nerve racking time.

Ditzygirl - great news you have a holiday booked for October - we went away straight after my bfn and it was great to just get away from it all.  Don't apologise for moaning- that's what we are here for! I am the queen of moaning right now! The whole fertility journey is just a never ending roller coaster of worry and frustration.

Mrsfergie-  we are all strong woman to put ourselves through this! You are doing really well to keep going with the metformin - when you back at the clinic?  Maybe give the nurses a call to get some advice, it might be that you will be allowed to take an anti sickness tablet to help ease it, I am sure they will advise. 

AFM - Prostap on Thursday, enjoyed some lovely cocktails this weekend, thinking I will be having no more for the next 6 weeks but hoping that becomes 9 months.....


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi everyone xx

El25 I agree with everyone else I no must be so hard bit not totally over yet. It could be that ur hormone count isn't high enuff to detect it so wait until Tuesday xx keeping everything crossed for you xx

Wee jacs how u keeping xx wnt b long now till ur otd xx

Ditzy that's great that uve got ur holiday booked in October where u going xx yea I think I will ask them about the tabs xx

Babygood yea I think will ask them , I'm ment to b back tomorrow. Hope u enjoyed every last sip of ur cocktail lol xx

Afm well I'm ment to have baseline scan booked in for tomorrow and that if af played ball. Well for a change it did and arrived today so I though great il go tomorrow and if everything all right then will hopefully get a started stimms soon. I phoned Hosp just to confirm the app n stuff incase wanted me in today just incase n got voucemail about 4.25 to say that they got my voucemail but they couldn't see me booked in for any scan. I'm so stressed n angry as it's a late appointment and wouldn't affect me leaving my new job but I'm going to have to phone them in the morning and try get an appointment and hopefully work allows me to leave plus dh had to come to so he will have to leave work too.  I wouldn't be so stressed if it wasn't juts a new job xx just hoping the get me an appointment tomorrow xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Mrsfergie - I feel so angry for you! That's unacceptable. I really hope you manage to get in touch with them tomorrow and get your scan. 

EL25 - Please don't give up hope! It's so hard and unfair. Sending positive vibes your way. Praying for a bfp on Tuesday. Try to stay as relaxed as possible.

Babygood - that's great that you've been able to relax and have a few drinks this weekend! Hoping the next 6 weeks fly by for you.

Weejacs - hoping you have a quick week and get some positive news in a few days.

xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

I no ditzy uve been up half the night stressing out about if I can get scan or not and how my work will b xx I've only been there a week so dnt want them to think I'm at it. Dnt get me wrong my boss seems nice enuff but u just dmt no xx


----------



## EL25hopeful

Thanks ladies - you're all amazing and a great tower of support ! We will see what tomorrow brings !

Mrsfergie - that's terrible, hope you get something sorted today to get your scan without too much hassle to your work.....that's the last thing you need when going through this xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

After over half hour trying to get through this mornin I finally got through and was told my original app had been there and she doesn't no why was told otherwise.  All that stress and upset for nothing lol. 

Hope everyone doing OK xx


----------



## EL25hopeful

That's good news at last Mrsfergie - hope your scan went well xxx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Mrsfergie - I'm glad you managed to get your appointment. It's a shame you had to go through all of that stress! Do you start stimming tomorrow then?

Hope everyone is doing ok today. xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hey everyone had scan tonight n said everything looks really good. Starting my injections tomorrow can't belive it's finally here. 
Hope everyone doing OK xx


----------



## Babygood

Hi ladies,

Hope we are all doing ok? 

Mrs fergie- great news!  Is it Gonal F for stimms? This is my favourite part as I feel as though I am actually doing something! 😂 

El25- fingers crossed for tomorrow, thinking of you xxx

Wee Jacs- hope your doing ok.

Ditzygirl- I hope the next few weeks fly in too! I am so inpatient!  Hope you are getting with things ok.


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Baby good I'm on merional and then in 2 days adding cetrotide. 
How you feeling xx


----------



## Babygood

Mrsfergie- I am doing ok, will be glad to get started! Although I know that by this time next week I will be in full swing of hot flushes! All will be worth it though!! What happens with your metformin? Did they say anything about the nausea?


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Defo baby good bet b glad to get started. I no I'm so glad to b finally starting  all of a sudden it's finally here xx got first injection this morning feeling g bit nervous lol.
Yea nurse told me to try persevere with it until my nxt scan on Fri and if  it it's still as bad then they will drop my dose but I was trying to tell her I was still really naseus with one lol. Il just need to deal with it lol xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Morning ladies!

EL25 - How you doing?

MissF - Yay! Glad the scan went well, can you try anti-sickness tablets?

Babygood - Not long now

Ditzygirl - How you feeling?

AFM - Still holding in there, i've had cramps and pulling sensations on off since Friday, Also quite bloated but i know this is the pessaries. Can't remember if i had this the last time. Thinking it might be a bad sign, it could be my body rejecting the wee embies. I'm defo not going to test early as couldn't bare going to work if it doesn't go well.

Jac x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Try think positive wee jacs it could be just ur pessarys xx

Babygood hopefully wnt b long now xx

Ditzy how u feeling g?

El25 hope ur OK xx

Afm had first injection this mornin and wasn't as bad as was expecting xx


----------



## EL25hopeful

Hey all - def a BFN for me 😔

Just need to accept that motherhood isn't in the plans for me and move on. Feeling quite sickly from all the drugs and stuff so at least I can now get all that out my system and try to get some normality back to my life.

Thank you so much for all your support over the last few weeks, I'll be rooting for every single one of you xxx


----------



## WeeJacs

Aww EL25 big hugs  

Jac x


----------



## Babygood

El25- so sorry to read your post. There are no words to make it any better, this is such a cruel journey.  You know we are all just a message away if you need to vent.  Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

I'm so sorry to hear that el25 xxx big hugs to you xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

EL25 - I am so so sorry. There is nothing that anyone can do or say to ease what you're going through. Thinking about you. Big hugs. xxx

How are you feeling weejacs?

Glad the injections are going ok Mrsfergie.

Babygood - Is it tomorrow you start your meds?

Afm - I'm doing not too bad. Still up and down. Been feeling totally hormonal. Don't think I can blame the meds as they are probably well out of my system. Must just be me!! xxx


----------



## Babygood

Hi ladies- how are we all doing?

Ditzygirl- I am in for Prostap at 9am tomorrow.  Don't be hard on yourself Ditzygirl - I am up and down like a yo yo and I haven't even started yet, just think it's par for the course that we will have good days and bad. This whole experience does crazy stuff to us! 

Wee Jacs - hope you are hanging in there.

El25- thinking of you. 💗

Mrsfergie- how are the injections going? 

AFM- I am feeling physically quite strong going in to my third cycle (I was only doing this once and if it never worked then we just move on- oh the naivety....!) mentally I am a bit tired of it but just keeping busy. Been to the gym & classes which are great for the feel good endorphins- of course will all be out the window in a few weeks when I have footballs for ovaries....


----------



## WeeJacs

Morning all

Babygood - good luck with the Prostap, I found it ok just really the hot flushes at night and the tiredness. 

Ditzygirl - I remember feeling like that, my emotions were all over the place, you'll get stronger with time. We're strong ladies to even contemplate going through all this but we dare to dream. 

MissF - how u doing with the dose increase? 

EL25 - send love your way.

AFM - I'm still holding in there, I've been panicking all week about the cramping and tightness all week and now I have nothing today but still panicking 😂 I won't be testing until after work tomorrow as I've got a lot on tomorrow which requires me to be semi focused. 

Jac x


----------



## Babygood

Hello ladies, 

Weejacs- not long now! Fingers crossed for you getting a BFP.  

I went in for Prostap this morning- roll on the hot flushes! Actually felt quite tearful leaving the clinic- my appointment was with a nurse who I have never met before-  she was nice enough but was unimpressed by my messy notes (have all my previous private stuff in it)- so that got my back up a bit.  Also the logistics of how this cycle will go- I need to have my transfer under sedation and there is no anaesthetic cover on the weekends.  It was fine with the frozen cycle as it was constructed but as we all know fresh cycles can change so quickly. So I basically don't want EC on a Monday or Tuesday..... Must not stress.....

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxxx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Evening all.

Weejacs - I've got everything crossed for you. Mega positive vibes for bfp. xxx

Babygood - That would upset me too! It's such a difficult time for you. You don't need any negativity around you. Hope your side effects aren't too bad.

EL25 - Thinking about you. xxx

Hope all is ok mrsf! 

xxx


----------



## EL25hopeful

Hi ladies xx

Thanks for all your kind words and thoughts......I'm getting there, just waiting for the dreaded AF to show her ugly face 😩😩

WeeJacs - got everything crossed for a big strong BFP for you tomorrow - sending you all the luck and best wishes in the world 🙏🙏🙏

Babygood - that's good you're all sorted and had prostap.......hope the side effects are kind to you 😂😂 try not to stress about EC/ET dates at this stage.....they'll do everything they can to get it all times perfectly for you xxx

Ditzygirl - don't underestimate how long the drugs stay in your system and how long the emotional / hormonal effects last .......my last cycle I reckon it was a good few months before I actually felt back to my old self - then it was time to start all over again 😩😩!!

Mrsfergie - hope all good with you and the injections are going good.....when's your 1st scan ??

Take care everyone and got everything crossed for you tomorrow WeeJacs xxxx


----------



## WeeJacs

Thanks all

Sending big hugs to you all x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Mornin lovlies sorry wasn't on yesterday  . Ment one of my old parents and her boy that used to b in my old nursery. I am extremely close to them both so was lovely to see them all xx
Good luck today jacs keeping everything crossed for you xx

Babygood hope ur OK xx that would upset me too. But try not stress everything will work out xxx

Ditzy I'm sire these meds can stay in our body a long time. Anyway it's only natural your feeling like that big hugs xxx

El25 there's no words to express how sorry I am xxx Hope ur getting the support and tlc you need xx

Afm injections been going well . On day 4 but got my first scan this morning didn't think would b as early but think cos I have a high Amh and pcos xxx fingers crossed there growing xx


----------



## WeeJacs

It's a weak positive line but it's there. I'm just hoping it's because my pee was very clear. I'll do it again in the morning, praying it sticks and it's not a rerun of last year 🙏🏻

Jac x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awwww fingers crossed wee jacs xxx best doing it early in mornin but least there's a faint line xxxx awww b thinking of you xxx


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi it's been a while since I've posted on this thread but still come on and check how folk are doing. 
WeeJacs I know you might not remember me but just wanted to say have everything crossed for you this time that everything goes well. Hi to all the other Glasgow girls who are either going through treatment or waiting to start. ️xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi PinkChick yes I do remember you. Thanks so much for the best wishes, I'm hoping this little peanut sticks this time. Hoping for darker lines tomorrow. Hope baby Arran is thriving x


----------



## EL25hopeful

That's great news WeeJacs, rooting for you and everything crossed for a stronger line tomorrow morning💙💖 xxx hope you manage to get some sleep 😬😬😬 xxxx


----------



## Babygood

Fab news weejacs!!! Delighted for you xxxx

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## WeeJacs

Morning all

Just a wee update, clear blue says pregnant 2-3 weeks, trying not to get too excited 😳

Jac x


----------



## EL25hopeful

OMG that's fantastic news WeeJacs and great to get that result on a clearblue when still pretty early !! So so pleased for you, congratulations xxxx 😊😊😊😊😊


----------



## Babygood

Brilliant new weejacs!!! Let's hope this positive vibe continues for us all! You had 2 embryos transferred?! Exciting but nerve racking for you xxxx

Hope everyone else is ok.

AFM - I am feeling fine so far but it's early days- normally start to get the flushes around day 5 after Prostap. Feel like I have a huge mountain to climb & in a way I almost want to be at the end- find it so frustrating having every aspect of my life dictated to by fertility treatment.....it will all be worth it though to see those 2 lines.


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awwww that's amazing  wee jacs well done xxx

Aww baby good It's only natural to feel like that  xx try keep positive huni even tho it's hard xx

El25 hope ur OK xx

I'm ok day 5 of stimms. Is it normal to feel crampy I think I'm just worrying over tiny things but mums trying to convince me to phone nurses and ask but I dnt wanna seem neurotic hahah xx I thought I'd ask everyone xxx


----------



## WeeJacs

Thanks ladies, trying to remain positive. Also trying to not get too excited. I'm hoping my hcg is a good level, compared to last time I was only getting 1-2 weeks on clear blue so hoping that's a good sign. Hate that ACS don't do blood testing. 

Jac x


----------



## Babygood

Mrsfergie - I don't remember feeling cramps as such, more of a bloated tight feeling.  When you back at clinic?

Weejacs- it's back to waiting again- never ending with all of this.  I think a lot of places don't do the HCG bloods (Nuffield don't) mainly as you then need to go for repeat HCG's every few days to check the doubling rate etc. Main thing is you have 2 lines and just take a day at a time!

Ladies- just to pick your brains? i haven't stimmed at Gri before so from starting the Gonal f - how long did you stim before going back in for the first monitoring scan?


----------



## WeeJacs

Babygood it either 9 or 10 days, I think it just depends on how busy they are x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Baby good I am on merional and I went in on day 4 for first scan but the were being cautious as I have a high Amh and pcos I'm back on Monday for another scan xx

How's everyone xx


----------



## Babygood

Thanks girls 💗

Weejacs - I thought you had said that, just couldn't remember! I am back in on the 14th sept for my scan to check everything is shutdown, thinking if I start Gonal f the next day - was wondering how long it would be to the first monitoring scan as the Nuffield they had me in after 7 days. I am just really worried about the whole EC day falling on a Monday or a Tuesday which then affects my transfer as I need sedation and they can't do it on a sat or Sunday..... 

Mrsfergie- you are getting there! Fingers crossed for Monday's scan!


----------



## WeeJacs

Babygood I was scanned on the Monday and started stimms on the Thursday. I needed 12 days of stimms x


----------



## Ditzygirl

Weejacs this makes me so happy!!! xxx


----------



## Endo30

Hello ladies,  hope your well,  
Sorry it's been a while, 

WeeJacs keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you xx 

Mrsfergie I'm on the same boat as you, same medication too and I totally understand the cramping I'm feeling the same.  Back in tomorrow for day 8 scan and bloods xx 

Xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi endo hope scan goes well for you tomorrow xx do you have the pain in lower of your back. I'm scared to mention it to nurse incase there's a problem and it gets canceled.  I tend to over think lol xx

How's everyone else doing xxx
Hope you all had lovely weekend xx


----------



## Endo30

Hey MrsFergie.  Yeah I do get a bit of pain in the lower back nothing too bad though just almost like period pain.  If your worried definatley ask when your there though xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Sometimes it's not to bad and others can be pretty painful but hot water bottle helping xx I no its prob just meds xx
How you feeling today xx  good luck for tomorrow's scan xx


----------



## Endo30

Thank you MrsFergie, you too xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Morning in hope everyone had lovely weekend.
I've got day 6 scan today. Should be day 7 stimms but been told not to inject before I go.
I'm a bit worried as I have now started to develop a ticket throat and the cold. I'm worried this could affect my cycle or possible EC.  I'm unsure if should say to nurse as scared they will cancel u dnt no what to do xxx


----------



## Babygood

Morning ladies-

Mrsfergie- try not to panic, if it's just the common cold then I am sure that will be fine, I was quite unwell with a viral cough & cold literally 2 days before EC- I just stifled the cough when the anaesthetist reviewed me- bit naughty I know! But I am a nurse so I was pretty certain I would be fine with a light sedation!  Obviously a chest infection etc is a different matter- just try to stay calm and have lots of fluids, try hot water and honey for the cough!  Good luck for the scan- getting closer!

Thanks weejacs- i know we all respond at different rates but was just trying to sort of work out a timeline. Still have work to sort which is a hard one as I run all my own nurse led clinics..... Hope you are doing ok?

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

AFM- i am doing ok- no flushes yet but have the worst PMT ever.....my poor husband 😂


----------



## WeeJacs

Babygood - your job sounds the same as mine, I run my own nurse clinics too. What I did was booked 2 weeks off then cancelled what I didn't need. It's a nightmare trying to work around. I'm feeling ok, just trying to get my head around it, all a bit surreal if I'm honest x


----------



## skye11

*Weejacs* Just saw your news! Massive congrats!  Hope everything goes smoothly for you from now on. Waiting for your first scan is tough. Hope the time flies by for you.

Good luck to all you ladies doing tx. Stay positive. It can happen & the GRI are great!

Skye x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Afternoon lovlies xx
I had my scan this morning and went much better that expected.  Only had 6 days of stimms and she said I'm nearly ready. Should be getting EC on Thursday of Friday.  Had few follies at 15, 14, 13, 12 n 11 n some smaller.  Waiting on phone call this afternoon xxx


----------



## WeeJacs

Thanks Skye, its an emotional roller coaster. Both excited & nervous.

MissF - that's great news, i remember my follicles were that and they all jumped to 17s, 18s and 20s within 2 days they asked if id been sitting on miracle grow  good luck for your call.

Jac x


----------



## Babygood

Hi ladies,

Hope we are all doing ok? 

Mrsfergie- how are you getting on? Have you got a definite date for EC yet?

Weejacs- hope you are well- have you got your early scan date yet?

Hope everyone is doing ok.

AFM- flushes have been pretty bad today in work- but that's my usual- day 5 and it hit - as long I don't get the dreadful headaches I experienced first time round then all will be fine! Also had bad cramp so I suspect AF will arrive soon.


----------



## Mrsfergie83

evening everyone xx

hows everyone feeling xx

babygood i hope you feel better soon, yea i got it confirmed that EC is def on thursday eeekkk xx

weejacs think im the same, i went yesterday and was sitting at 15's etc and when went today had an 18, few 17's n 16's n other so hopefully by thursday they will b bigger xx she said they can normally grow between 1-2 mm a day xx

afm ive just had my trigger shot eeekkkk. i went back again to hopital this mornin after being yesterady, i had some follies at 15, 14 n 13 n smaller, but when went back this mornin n had an 18, a few 17 n 16's  n smaller n more than yesterday sogot ec on thursday. nurse said was surprised how quickly responded after 7 days xx still cant believe it xx


----------



## Babygood

Hello ladies-

Mrsfergie- best of luck for tomorrow. Hope all goes really well for you. X

Hope everyone else is ok. 

AFM - flushes not too bad today- just trying to keep super busy to take my mind off it all!


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Thanks baby good xx 
Hope ur doing OK xx

How's everyone else xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Great news Mrsfergie! xxx


----------



## WeeJacs

Afternoon ladies

MissF - How did EC go?

Babygood - God the hot flushes, i struggled with them at night

Ditzygirl - How you doing?

AFM - Officially 5 weeks today, feels very surreal and tbh i don't really know when i will believe its happening. Had cramping and tightness from test day until Monday this week but that has eased now. Not sure if i have a bladder infection or not but i have the feeling of pressure down below and needing to go to the toilet more often so i'm off to the GP tomorrow for some advice. 

Jac x.


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww wow jacs that's amazing xx how exciting xx prob wnt sink in for ages xx

How's everyone else xx 
I'm home and chilling out in bed. I got 9 eggs. I know they said that's good but feel bit deflated was hoping for more . But now just need to wait and see if any of them fertilise xx


----------



## Endo30

Hey Mrs Fergie hope your recuperating ok,  I'm in a 7.45 tomorrow morning,  how long were you in the hospt for?xx


----------



## Babygood

Hi ladies-

Wee Jacs- I felt quite a bit of bladder pressure, think that's quite common early on and generally eases off once the uterus lifts up from the pelvis and into the abdominal space- always safer to get checked out though.

Mrs fergie - 9 is great! That's what I got on my BFP cycle.  It only takes one remember so stay positive. Hope you are feeling ok.

AFM - I am so impatient it's untrue! Just desperate to push on. flushes are pretty awful and I can feel it starting in my feet and working its way up!! But it's a small price to pay I guess- just embarrassing at work. It would be fine if we could live in a cocoon for 6 weeks but life needs to go on despite IVF!!!!!


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi endo I was in at 7.45 aswell but never got taken into theatre until just after half 9. What time was your trigger shot as that will probably dictate when go in. They want you in that early as the nursery, doctor and embrologist all come see you at different times by they were all lovely as I was super emotional.  I got out about lunch time or prob just after it. I was in recovery room near half 10 . Good luck for tomorrow xx

Thanks babygood. Just surprised feeling so deflated xx
hope ur doing OK as much as you can xxx thinking of you xx


----------



## WeeJacs

MissF - don't feel disappointed with 9. I got 9 the 1st time and 17 the 2nd but i had better quality with the first EC. Remember it only takes 1. 

Babygood - I felt the same as you, if only we could just push the clock forward. 

Endo - good luck with EC

Jac x


----------



## Clairabella

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind if I join you. I'm starting in the next week or two, this is my first cycle at GRI, but far from my first cycle 😔

Start metformin on Monday and got my endo scratch on Tuesday.

Congrats weejacs and good luck to mrsfergie and endo over next few days/weeks x

Babyhood hot flushes are the worst 😳 X


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Thanks jac. I no only takes one but just worried none or hardly any fertilise.  Just feeling emotional. Hopefully feel better once I no if any have xx
How you feeling jacs x

Claire Bella good luck with ur nxt cycle. This was my first cycle and everyone in Gri have been amazing x


----------



## Endo30

Thanks WeeJacs and MrsFergie, 
Mrs Fergie Trigger was at 9pm last night xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Ul prob b in theatre about 9 then xx good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Babygood

ENdo30- Good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well.

Mrsfergie- good luck for the call tomorrow from the embryologist- fingers crossed for you x

Welcome clairabella- just read your signature- so sorry to read what you have come through- this can be the cruelest of journeys.  I had a miscarriage in March and whilst nothing in comparison to what you have come through- it has seriously been the worst 6 months of my life. I then had FET with a bfn in June. But onwards and upwards- we are a supportive wee bunch on this thread which has been invaluable to me.  I have also been round the block a bit so this is my first fresh cycle at GRI- like you I am also self funding. So far I have been really impressed with GRI.


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hey everyone sorry just a quick one .
Got phone call n only 3 fertilised so gutted. I no should try b more positive but just can't stop crying xxx

Hope everyone ok xx


----------



## skye11

*Mrsfergie* I didn't want to read and run! I only got 6 eggs on my last cycle and 3 fertilised. I had 2 transferred and I got my bfp! I now have my beautiful wee miracle baby who is almost 4 months old now. Remember it's quality over quantity. The first time round I got 21 eggs and 15 embies which resulted in two bfn's during a fet. Please don't give up hope.  Wishing you all the luck in the world.


----------



## Babygood

Mrsfergie- I know it's so hard but you need to stay strong and as positive as possible over these next few days. I totally echo what sky says, it only takes one.  You have come this far so just hang in there - I am keeping everything crossed for  you & those 3 embies, developing & doing what they need to be doing! Xxx


----------



## Endo30

Thank you for your support MrsFergie, WeeJacs, clairabella

I was in at 7.45 and heading home by 11,  you just want to be at home really.  We got 7 eggs and just waiting for the phone call this morning to see how many have been fertilised and when we are to go back in it'll be Monday or Wedneday. 

MrsFergie how are you today?when you due back in xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Thanks for all the support I'm feeling a bit better today.  Still feeling really sore inside xx
Thanks Skype that's giving me a little more hope xx

Babygood how ru keeping xx

That's good endo how u feeling xx it's so anxious waiting on the call isn't it xx well there pushing for a 5 day transfer so hopefully Tuesday if not il b back tomorrow xx good luck with ur phone call xx


----------



## Babygood

Morning ladies-

Endo - hope you are doing ok, 7 is great. Fingers crossed for your phone call. 

Mrsfergie- glad you are feeling a bit better. Are they calling you today or is it a case of if you hear nothing then it will be Tuesday?  The waiting just never seems to stop! 

How is everyone else doing?

AFM- continuing to exercise and stay as busy as possible- day 9 after Prostap- no AF yet which is worrying me slightly after the last fiasco of it going awol..... Have a busy week ahead work wise so that will keep my mind of it all.


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Baby good its basically if they dnt phone tomorrow I've to go in in Tuesday a nd she said take it as good news if dmt hear xx
Hopefully af comes soon xx


----------



## Babygood

Mrsfergie- fingers crossed for Tuesday x thanks! I have had quite bad cramp which I hope means it's on it's way!


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi everyone hope everyone doing OK xx
How you feeling today baby good? Xx

Jacs hope ur well xx

Afm I've been on tenderhooks today worrying of hospital gonna phone me today to come in for 3day transfer but nvr heard anything so il go in on Tuesday I'm juts hoping my Wee embies are fighters and in good condition.  Ended up going drive to try take mind of things n ended up buying new car lmao. Like need anymore stress hahah xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi All

MissF - Good luck for tomorrow, keeping everything crossed your wee embies are developing nicely.

Babygood - The dreaded AF, its the only time were desperate for it to show up!

AFM - I'm hanging in there. Still no appointment through yet for my early scan so i'll see if anything has arrived today and failing that i'll give them a call tomorrow. Seen my GP on Friday and she set my mind at ease about the on/off cramping so i'm a bit more settled.

Jac x


----------



## Babygood

Hello ladies-

Mrsfergie- best of luck for tomorrow- hope all goes well xx

Weejacs- that's a bit rubbish that you don't have a scan date yet! The waiting really is horrendous.  Hope the cramping has settled down.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

AFM - 11 days after Prostap-  still no AF.  Never had this issue with my last 2 cycles.  I think my hormones are so messed up now.  Called the clinic today and they aren't too worried- scan booked for next week so we'll see what happens, if no AF then will probably give me drugs to induce a bleed and they will check bloods. I just want to get moving with this cycle but it's all just like one big saga now.  Just want something to go smoothly!!


----------



## Endo30

I'll be thinking of you today Mrs F xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi All

Babygood - Scan date came in yesterday for 26th Sept, i'm not too impressed as by then i will be 8 1/2 weeks. I will need to pop up to see them as the nurse only gave me enough pessaries for 3 weeks to take me up to scan date, so i'm nearly 2 weeks short. I'll be questioning why i'm having to wait this long. So is you AF out of sink then?

MissF - Good luck for today, got everything crossed for you  

Endo - Not long to go now?

ClaraB - How are you?

AFM - Holding in there, been to see my GP who has reassured this is all completely normal, just my body beginning to change. Boobs now becoming very sore 1st thing in the morning. Tiredness now building up now too. I know i should be feeling much happier but i'm just so scared after what happened last year. Back at acupuncture tonight so hoping that will help with my anxieties.

 to you all 

Jac x.


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi everyone just back from et so officially pupo.  Quality was average so bit worried but he said that it made blastocyst so that's great. Plus hopefully he said one had potential so giving it a couple.more hours to see if they might b able to freeze it so fingers crossed sorry for no personals just now just heading to accupuncture xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi everyone just back from et so officially pupo.  Quality was average so bit worried but he said that it made blastocyst so that's great. Plus hopefully he said one had potential so giving it a couple.more hours to see if they might b able to freeze it so fingers crossed sorry for no personals just now just heading to accupuncture xx


----------



## Babygood

Mrsfergie- congrats on being pupo! Hope your little embie is bedding in nicely. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

AFM- nothing new to report, this feels like the longest down reg ever & if AF doesn't show soon then it will be!! Trying to remain positive that it will all work out.....


----------



## Endo30

Congrats Mrs F, 

I'm in tommorow morning,  had my accupunture today and booked in for tommorow too xx 

Thank you wee Jacs xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Good luck today endo hope it all goes well xx

Babygood good hope ur af turns up soon xx

Wee jacs no wonder ur feeling like that xx hope ur accupuncture helped. U would imagine they would get u up before then for scan especially because if that xx


----------



## Babygood

Morning ladies-

Weejacs- sorry I seemed to have missed your comment yesterday. That's ridiculous about the scan date- I know they are busy but the early scan should be around 7 weeks, it might only be a week and a bit out but given your history they should be doing it sooner.  I would def stamp my feet about this and let them know you aren't happy.  No wonder you are anxious.  AF is totally out of sink for me and still not arrived, never had this problem before. It just feels like one big mess- supposed to be in for my scan next weds.  So I have cancelled all my own nurse led clinics and now it's all going to be later because of Af. Totally fed up - sorry for moaning.

Is it Eleanor Davies you see wee Jacs? I went to someone else who was great, but I can't face going back to her and telling her about the miscarriage etc. 

Endo- good luck for today x

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Does anyone know the number for the labs or where to phone the embrologist. I ran out house this mornin n forgot it.  I've got the number for the acs suite but dunno if they would b able to put me through xx  I've to phone to see if other made it to frozen so desperate to no lol xx


----------



## Babygood

Mrsfergie- the lab no is 0141 211 5673, fingers crossed for a wee frostie xxx


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi Babygood yeh Eleanor Davies she is great, lots of knowledge and advice x


----------



## Clairabella

Evening ladies, thanks for the warm welcome 😀

Babyhood hope AF shows up soon. So frustrating waiting. It's the one time we are keen for it to arrive. 

Endo hope today went well 

Weejacs hope the time goes quickly it's so scary waiting for the scan

Mrsfergie fab news you are now pupo!

I had my scratch yesterday and started metformin on Monday. Scan provisionally booked for next Wednesday as AF should be here by then. Just want to get started now 

Xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Morning  lovlies how's everyone xx

Welcome clairabella that sound great. What protocol are you on? How you finding the metformin? 

Babygood any sign of af?

How you feeling now jacs? U feel better after accupuncture.  I was there yesterday . She is really good xx

Afm I'm 3dp5dt  but stomach still been feeling really sore since EC.  Felt it ease up n then since et it's become really sore. Feel bit bloated but doesn't look as bad as it feels. Scared to take any paracetamol.  It's really painful to press in especially on one side. Is this natural xxx


----------



## WeeJacs

Morning

Just a quick 1 from me didn't want to read and run! MissF - Did you tell Eleanor? I would say no that's not normal. I would maybe give the nurses a phone and your fine to take Paracetamol and Co-codamol.

Let us know how you get on

Jac x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

I've been to scared to take anything tbh. I got phone call back from hospital and they have told me to come in right away just to get check. Feel like I'm just panicking over nothing xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrs fergie hope you got on ok and you've had some reassurance?

I'm finding metformin ok so far, only on 1 a day just now so that might change come Monday when it goes up to 2 a day!  I'm on protocol 4, antagonist protocol, so no down regging/prostap for me this time yay!
Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies haven't been on here in ages

Just wanted to say congrats WeeJacs  

And Mrs Fergiehope you've headed in to the hospital.  Both times I cycled at GRI got mild ohss it started with severe bloating and stomach pain. The second time shortness of breath. The hospital can help if it's the same for you so please don't feel you're wasting anyone's time x


----------



## Babygood

Hi ladies-

How are we all doing?

Weejacs- think I will give Eleanor a call, thanks. Hope you are keeping well?

Mrsfergie- hope you are ok? How did you get on at clinic?

Clairabella - glad to hear you are doing ok!

Endo30- hope everything is going ok for you.

AFM- well AF decided to appear yesterday.... Better late than never.  Clinic on weds for scan & bloods but I suspect my lining will not be thinned down enough since I have only just bled.  Always had AF within a week of Prostap- but I now seem to be doing everything the hard way!


----------



## Endo30

Evening ladies hope you are all ok and enjoying the weekend, 

That's us on the 2ww..it's such a funny thing trying to diagnose every little twinge.

Other news we froze two embryos, out out 7 eggs initially we are really happy with it xx


----------



## Babygood

Morning ladies-

Endo30- congrats on being pupo! When is your OTD? Excellent that you also got 2 little Frosties. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## Endo30

Thanks Babygood,  Saturday morning is OTD,  I'm thankful it's not a work day getting more nervous as to days pass xx


----------



## Babygood

I know endo30- it's such a nerve wracking time for you. Just need to take a day at a time & fingers crossed for Saturday. Xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Endo I no my otd is the 16th do might hang off til the sat as they tell you to test with first morning pee as the hcg is higher in the morning.  I dnt think could handle work if was negative xx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrsfergie hope ur feeling bit better n not as sore?

Endo that's great news you have two Frosties. I've never managed to freeze any. 

Babygood I'm also in on wed for bloods and scan! Hopefully we will both be starting then 😀

Xx


----------



## Babygood

Hello everyone-

Clairabella- I am in a 6pm, what about you? My period only decided to arrive on Friday (normally comes after a few days of having Prostap) so my latest concern is that my lining won't be thin enough yet...... but I guess time will tell.  Eager to get going now.  Although,  I was only ever doing this once (the early days of being naive!) so I find myself going into this a third time and struggling to recall what normal life really looks like.  So it's good to have a cycle buddy and I pray this is our time xxx

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Hey babygood,

I'm in at 9.45am. My period only started today and I'm in on Wednesday. So hopefully we will both get the go ahead. Yeah I hear you, never thought I'd see the day I was starting cycle 7 😩 But fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Babygood

Clairabella- good luck for tomorrow am, will you be stimming with Gonal f? Cycle 7? You are a brave women putting yourself through this, I go from feeling that I am a strong person to thinking I am pretty nuts.  I guess it's the desire to have a baby that drives us forward.  Hopefully this time next week we will be stimming away and follicles developing nicely.  Are you doing anything different this time round that you haven't previously? We are going with the same protocol but this time will have my EC  done vaginally and also abdominally..... I have difficult anatomy due to my fibroids so they were unable to retrieve eggs from my right ovary first time round.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## Clairabella

How did you get on babygood? I'm started now, had my first injection there and then. My lining was still quite thick but they started me anyway. Back on Monday for a scan. I'm on menopur instead of gonal f. And start certotide on Friday. 

That's sounds complicated but as long as they get to the eggs that's the main thing. 

How are you guys getting on in your 2ww Endo and mrsfergie? Ur on the home run now!
Xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Evening everyone sorry been bit quieter just so tired these days hope everyone doing g ok xx

Clairabella ur on the same as what I was on . Fingers crossed for this cycle I'm finding it hard with my first cycle I admire your strength to keep going xx hope all goes well for you xx

How's everyone else doing xx

Afm otd is Friday still stomach feels sore to touch and crampy just hope af doesn't start xx


----------



## Endo30

Hey there  clairabella, that was the same injections I was on too.  Fingers crossed for you. 

I'm ok just desperate to test and trying to diagnose every little twinge and I think the majority will be related to the pessaries . MrsFergie I feel exactly the same with the cramps xx 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Babygood

Hello ladies-  hope everyone is doing ok?

Clairabella - that's great news you are started! It still amazes me all the different drugs and protocols that they use, I have only ever had Prostap/Gonal f/ Crinone.  I got on ok, difficulty in seeing all of my lining but that's just me as the fibroids distort everything.  They think part of it looked thin enough but checked my oestrogen blood level for completeness, so if it's still high they will call me tomorrow and if not then I just start stimming on Friday and back next Friday for scan....

Endo and mrsfergie- you are on the home straight now! Fingers crossed for BFPs all round!


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi Ladies

How are you all doing? Lots happening on here at the moment.

MissF - Good luck for tomorrow. I still feel like af is immanent so try to not get too worried about the cramping.

Babygood - Keeping everything crossed for you to start stimms tomorrow.

Endo - Good luck for Saturday, my otd was a Friday, i tested when i got in from work with the hosp test but did a clear blue on the Saturday. Its really helped to see the digital result.

Clairabella - Good luck for Monday.

AFM - Well i rocked up to ACS yesterday afternoon as i had a bit of a mini meltdown in the morning. I'm struggling slightly with the lack of symptoms. I have sporadic cramping/tightness most days with some sore boobs first thing in the morning which wares off throughout the day. No nausea of sickness. I go it into my head this this wee bean isn't progressing the way it should. i'm 7w not and thought i would have some more real symptoms than i have, as the ones i have i think are down to the pessaries. I needed to pick up more pessaries so i knew they would need to see me. The nurse was lovely, tried to reassure me that not every woman suffers much in the 1st T so that helped and they have brought my scan forward to Monday, thank goodness! At least i'm not having to wait another full week. Talk about emotional wreck  

Jac x


----------



## Endo30

Aww wee Jacs, that is really good that you are in on Monday, I'll be thinking about you x

I was silly and done a test this morning with a standard clear blue it was negative and I'm annoyed at myself but I can't take it back  . I've had twinges every day since transfer and felt nothing today  

MrsF hope you are doing ok xx


----------



## Babygood

Evening ladies- hope we are all doing ok?

Clairabella - hope everything is going ok with you? 

Endo30- keeping everything crossed for you, still could be too early especially with just the standard one- will you just re test with a clear blue digital? 

Mrsfergie- hope you are ok too, keeping everything crossed for you girls.

Weejacs- I know it's so hard but try not to worry.  With my first pregnancy I never foud out till 10 weeks- had no symptoms whatsoever & irregular periods so didn't think to test straight away and that turned out to be my now perfect 11year old daughter!! Hang in there. Glad they have brought the scan forward xx

AFM- got the green light & start stimms tomorrow. Nervous & excited all at the same time. Not looking forward to the Buserelin spray- I feel really sick with it..... But of course it's all worth it.


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hey wee jacs that's great there seeing you on Monday day xx keeping everything crossed for you xx
I was told to stop taking the pesseries at my otd even regardless of outcome and I was bit worried about that. I've head a lot people having to stay on them for weeks. 
Try not worry too much I no that's hard but some people dnt have any signs or symptoms xxx

Babygood yaay that's great you can get started xx really keeping everything crossed for you xx

Clairabella how you keeping hope things going well xx

Endo try not to top disheartened and try again on otd huni xxx keeping everything crossed xx u used the clear blue sensitive digital one xx

Afm today is my oft and been awake half the night . Honestly that waiting on the hpt was the worst minute or 2 ever. But I can't belive I'm writing this but got my    eeeeekkklk can't believe it xxxx 
Thanks to everyone for all the support over the months I could t have gotten through it without use xxx


----------



## Babygood

Morning ladies!

Mrsfergie- fabulous news!!! So pleased for you!! Congratulations xxx

AFM- 1st dose of Gonal f done, so glad to be going forward!


----------



## Endo30

Fantastic MrsF   chuffed to bits for you xx


----------



## WeeJacs

MissF - Great news, not going to lie the emotional roller-coaster doesn't stop here, try to enjoy it. I'm on the Progesterone pessaries due to my history of m/c, Dr L suggested it at review appointment.

Endo - Thanks i'm couting the days not until Monday, just praying we get the outcome we so desperately want   sorry to hear its a BFP but hang in there, HCG might not be high enough yet so defo test again tomorrow 1st morning pee.

Babygood - Another milestone, you'll be at EC before you know it.

Jac x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Thanks ks everyone still can't believe it. I no there's still a long road of worry ahead of me but least I'm still on this journey after pains yesterday I really thought it was all over xx

How u feeling jacs xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Feeling much better today thanks MissF, had a bit of a meltdown on Wednesday. I'm having cramps and tightness most days so really struggling with that and my lack of pregnancy symptoms, trying to remain positive but its hard. Much happier that the scan is this Monday and were not having to wait until next Monday.

Jac x.


----------



## Mrsfergie83

It's only natural jacs xxx but it's good ur getting test on Monday.  
So see with the Gri we were given a form to send back if was positive or negative. So is that all we do now . Just waiting for a scan date? Xx

I've been having really bad cramp and af pains since just after et so was convinced last night that it hadn't worked xx


----------



## WeeJacs

MissF - Yes send it back and they will send you out a letter with a scan date on it. They got 17 eggs from me this cycle so i'm hoping all this cramping and tightness is my ovaries starting to repair, well that's at least what Eleanor explained that it could be  

Jac x.


----------



## Clairabella

Mrsfergie that's amazing news, here's to a happy, healthy pregnancy 😀Xx

Babygood, great news you've started stimming (glad I caught that as autocorrect changed it to stinking!!😳) Hopefully we gets lots of lovely eggs xx

Endo hoping you've just tested too early. I've tested early in the past and its brought me nothing but misery cos until OTD you won't believe the result either way. Fingers crossed xx

Weejacs good luck for Mondsy, not long now. Ive always found the waiting after a positive test hugely difficult. Every day feels like a week xx

All going well here, crashed out at 8pm last night. Metformin starting to give me a really dodgy belly. This is the first time I've had it, not a fan!! Certotide starts tonight. Other than that not feeling any activity yet. I usually stim quite quickly so hoping this time is the same.

Xx


----------



## Babygood

Hello everyone,

Clairabella- yes fingers crossed for lovely eggs! Metformin is notorious for causing belly ache, hope it settles down for you soon.  

Endo- best of luck for tomorrow xxx

Mrsfergie- I am sure you are still on cloud 9! It's an amazing feeling, but now for the next lot of waiting!  It's all we seem to do!

Weejacs- called Eleanor today but as yet not heard back from her.  Hope you are doing ok xx

AFM- blinding headache today- made work really difficult & struggled through a long meeting! Hopefully the Gonal f will help it to ease off.


----------



## Endo30

Hey guys hope your all well, 

  BFN for me today on the clear blue digital   now I'm sitting wondering what i could have done.  I still have 2 wee Frosties though so it's not all over with.  Can anyone tell me how long it is before you have another ET?x


----------



## Babygood

Morning ladies- 

Endo- so sorry it's a bfn, it's disappointing after everything you have been through.  You couldn't have done anything else, I have often asked myself the same but sadly it's just one of these things and I tell myself it just wasn't meant to be.  So I find eating cake/chocolate & drinking wine is a good prescription for the few days after a bfn!  You will have an outcome review appointment with the consultant and at that point you discuss the next step etc. Great that you have 2 wee Frosties though.  Take care xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Endo I'm so sorry to hear that. Be kind to yourself over the next few days. Having frosties is good news. Xxx

Babygood, I hope ur head is feeling a bit better now? 
Xx


----------



## Babygood

Hi clairabella-  my head is better today but sadly my mood isn't!! Fine one minute & feel like crying the next.  Hopefully that will all settle in the next few days. How are you getting on? Tummy pain any better? So are you on once daily injections? I have never been on cetrotide. I also had a bit of a panic that I am not taking lots of fancy vitamins, but figure if it's going to work it will! Just taking pregnacare. What about you?


----------



## Clairabella

Hi Babygood,sorry to hear that. Its hard not to feel a bit emotional. There's a lot at stake and we are pumping ourselves full of hormones. What a combination!! Every cycle,  DH has been on receiving end of a meltdown. Not happened this time yet. Feel a bit blasé so not sure if it will or not.
I'm fine, went a big walk this morning and pushed too far, was feeling a bit delicate by time I made it home.
I take Menopur in the morning and cetrotide in the evenings. I do take a combination of different vitamins etc, but there is no real need unless they have been recommended so don't worry. Evetything you need is in the pregnacare. 
When are you back for a scan?xx


----------



## Babygood

Clairabella- it's hard to know how much to push ourselves physically- I normally run on a Saturday morning but I couldn't face it today at all. That frustrates me as it's just another aspect of infertility dictating! I try to keep going as much up to EC but I am already flagging!!! I am back on Friday morning for a scan, are you back on Monday? I am trying to juggle my own job in terms of trying to roughly guess when I need time off but EC def won't be Monday 26th sept as its a public holiday so no theatre list. Complicated by my DH who is in the forces & works away!!!  It's all such a juggle and impossible to plan! Xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Yeah everything just seems tougher. Yup, back Monday for scan, I'm hoping for around Friday for EC. That sounds complicated with DH. And like you say impossible to plan. What happens if he is away?  I'm lucky this time round that I'm self employed so don't need to worry about booking time off x


----------



## Babygood

Hi clairabella- hope the scan goes well tomorrow for you. My DH has spoken to his bosses so they seem to be OK about him needing time off at short notice. As you well know things can change so quickly from day to day.  I am hoping That they scan me Friday and then bring me back on the Monday and at that point I am good to go, so if I trigger Monday night say, then EC would be weds and that's the best case scenario as I would hope to have a 5 day blast transferred on the Monday...... That time line is how it went for me first time round but I know that every cycle is different.  I am just praying that I make it to Monday for triggering, I really don't want EC on a mon (which it won't be due to the holiday,) or the Tuesday as that means it will be a 3 day transfer as they need to sedate me for it......  You can tell I haven't thought much about this?!!!  Of course it's all out with my control.  How are you feeling today? Injections going ok?  I add in the lovely Buserelin nasal spray tomorrow xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks Babygood, pretty sure something is happening in there, feel bit uncomfortable tonight for the first time. Nothing major, but enough to not want to touch my toes 😂

That's good ur DH will get the time off ok. Hope the timings work out for you. Why can't they sedate you for a weekend transfer?  Good luck with the Buserelin, ive never had that. Xxx


----------



## Babygood

Clairabella- sounds like your follicles are growing nicely! Well although they have said he can have time off it will just be difficult if he is at sea and right now that's all subject to change too! But he will need to get back somehow!!  The Buserelin is to keep me down regulated, as the Prostap runs out after 25 days. Not sure where you previously cycled -I had the same protocol at the Nuffield but they don't add in the nasal spray! It's really unpleasant and would rather inject than sniff any day!
GRI  don't have the anaesthetic cover on the weekend to sedate me for the ET, as you know ET is normally quite easy and just like a smear but my difficult anatomy makes it really difficult and painful, so it needs to be a weekday transfer. Just something else to stress about but I am trying my best to stay calm......
What time you in tomorrow? Xxx


----------



## Clairabella

I didn't realise that, I just assumed they would do EC at weekend if it was needed. At my consultation they said they were 7 days a week but obviously not for EC etc. . Im guessing I'll need to be in by Friday then as doubt I'll last until a week on Tuesday just going on previous cycles.

Here's hoping DH is not at sea and all goes smoothly. 

I cycled at Gcrm before. Had prostap on 2 of my cycles but didn't use Buserelin too. It's weird all the different protocols. I'm in at 9.45am xx


----------



## Babygood

Yeah they are 7 days per week for everything except EC & the small minority of people who need ET under sedation. It was fine for my frozen cycle as it was constructed so they were able to tweek it so that ET fell on a week day.  So I would think you will be in by Friday, at least we will overlap on the dreaded 2ww!!! It's ridiculous as I can't wait to get to next step but then after transfer there is no way back and I hate it!! 

Best of luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Just a wee update from me, had our 7w 5day scan yesterday and there was no heartbeat. Totally devasted, can't believe we're having to go through this again x


----------



## Pinkchick

WeeJacs im so so sorry! I have no words, I know how heartbreaking it is. It is unbelievably cruel and I know how awful you must be feeling right now.. Sending you hugs and really hope you have support around you. Take care and be kind to yourself xx


----------



## Babygood

Weejacs- I am gutted for you, it's so unfair. Xxx


----------



## Clairabella

I'm so sorry weejacs 💔 There are no words to describe that heart wrenching feeling. Sending you all my love. Xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

I am so so sorry for you wee jacs I'm gutted for you. There's no words that can try make you feel better xxx


----------



## Endo30

WeeJacs sending you all my love and hugs so sorry xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Hi everyone. Didn't want to read and run. Weejacs - I can't believe it. I'm so so sorry to hear that :-( Totally gutted for you. Big big hugs. xxxx


----------



## WeeJacs

Thanks girls, really struggling this time. We're hanging around hoping a bleed makes an appearance failing that we're back up to be rescanned by a doc this Monday then taking it from there x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

So so sorry to hear that WeeJacs   

If at any time in the future you're interested in finding out about some private tests you can do for NK cells or hidden infections give me a wee shout. You may already have looked into them, just in case tho x. So very sorry  it's very unfair x


----------



## WeeJacs

Thanks Sunshine, funny you should mention it we were looking into going down to see Dr Q before this cycle and Dr L just told us to push on without it. Wished I'd have went with my gut and not just her opinion. I'll defo be talking to her about it at our review. I will do test for Hidden C? x


----------



## Dory10

WeeJacs I'm so sorry for your loss   Take care of yourself, the loss section is really supportive at times like these xx


----------



## skye11

*Weejacs* I'm so sorry this has happened to you again. Life can be so cruel. There are no words. Look after yourself. Sending you massive hugs.


----------



## Babygood

Hello ladies-

Weejacs- not sure if you have been on here much- but we are all thinking of you xxx

AFM- it's been a tough and tiring week & struggling with the reality of how difficult a journey we are all on. Without doubt this absolutely tests us & takes us to our emotional and physical limits. So it's day 8 stimms and back on Sunday for another scan. Finding it hard to get excited when it can all fall flat any any given time. Just need to keep my chin up and hope for the best xxx

Thinking of everyone at the various stages xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi WeeJacs if you're interested in the hidden infection testing if you go on the Greece forum there is a whole section about how to do it. If anything shows up its pretty easy to get antibiotics. We had a mixed response from the Royal about NK cells testing.  I asked about it after our first ivf cycle at the review and the doctor totally shut it down.
After our second cycle we saw a different doctor at the review and they suggested it! I think they can be uncomfortable with it as it's still in test / research stage which is totally understandable. I just felt I don't have 10 years to wait and would just try and tick things off before the next cycle. Didn't expect to test positive for them but there you go at least there is a way to treat them during a cycle. Good luck with whatever you do next   x


----------



## Babygood

Hello ladies-

It's all gone a bit quiet on here, but thats not surprising as it really is a roller coaster journey and we have all experienced the highs and extreme lows.  Hoping that there are more positive times to come for us.

For anyone new and attending GRI - we are a supportive wee bunch on here!

AFM- day 10 stimms, oestrogen has gone from 2000 to almost 8000 in 2 days so I am well on course for EC on weds. Follicles are growing nicely. Reduced dose of Gonal F tomorrow and should be triggering tomorrow evening. GRI will confirm timings tomorrow.

So to any new GRI people - feel free to ask questions as there are a number of us on here who are well experienced with how GRI works. So far I have been really impressed with the clinic and everything has been going smoothly.


----------



## Ditzygirl

Hey babygood.That's great news! Fingers crossed for triggering on Wednesday. xxx


----------



## Babygood

Thanks Ditzygirl - it's been a long road but I am getting there!  How are things with you?


----------



## Ditzygirl

It does seem like a never-ending journey at times! Things are good thanks. I'm enjoying the break from cycling and feeling a lot stronger than I was even a few weeks ago. Hoping to start another cycle in January. We've got a review appointment in November so I'm looking forward to finding out what the next steps are. xx


----------



## Babygood

Aw that's good Ditzygirl - glad you are feeling stronger. It's amazing as we all seem to find the inner strength from somewhere.  Good that the review isn't too far off and you can start planning again.  Be sure to keep us all up dated, January will be here before you know it. X


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Mornin everyone sorry been quiet recently just been so tired so been sleeping loads. 
Hope everyone doing OK xx

Babygood how's things with you?

Ditzy  glad your feeling stronger hope ur doing OK xx

Wee jacs how u keeping xx

Just wanted to ask probably a daft question. See at the Gri when do you normally get ur first scan. I've had no contact from the Gri since transfer and it's panicking me a little tbh. 
I read somewhere that when you find out pregnant that you are already 2 weeks pregnant due to cycle n stuff. So I'm actually 5w+4 but actually only 3w+4 lol strange but trying to work out if would get scan between7/8 weeks but if that would b counted from the 5w+4 or 3w+4 lol sorry probably really confusing and probably not making sense but kinda confused lol xxx


----------



## Babygood

Morning ladies-

Mrsfergie- you are 5w+4 and that's the way it will be counted. I think the Acs will send out an appointment for a scan within the next few weeks, I take it you just emailed or sent back the piece of paper with your positive outcome date? Why don't you just give them a call and make sure they got it ok and ask when roughly they will be sending out the appointment?  I hope you are keeping well.

AFM - last dose of Gonal F taken and just waiting on a call with my trigger injection time.  Roll on EC on Wednesday!

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Thanks baby good. Yea I emailed them a week ago so thought might have heard something so just feeling a bit in limbo tbh . I think il phone and ask them if they received email xx

That's great roll on Wed for your EC hope ur feeling OK xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thanks babygood. I will keep you all updated! Fingers crossed the next couple of days go quickly for you. Yeah, I would just give them a phone Mrsfergie.

xx


----------



## Clairabella

Hi Mrs fergie, glad you are doing ok, the days will be dragging on.

Ditzygirl is the wait for a review quite long?

Babygood, glad to hear ur defo triggering

I'm in tomorrow for EC here's hoping there's plenty to collect x


----------



## Ditzygirl

Clairabella - Yeah I phoned up last month and Nov was the first date. I think it's quicker just going straight into another cycle. Fingers crossed for your collection tomorrow. xx


----------



## lilacfairy

Hello ladies, I'm back! Babygood, lovely to see you're back in the game, fingers crossed for your new cycle!
After my mc in April we took the summer months off to try naturally for a bit longer and also because I was writing my doctoral thesis and had no mind for ivf related things. Today we had our paper-signing, information-bombarding, 1.5h appointment at GRI and my mind is frazzled. Apparently I have a low AMH (2.1). Does anybody know what scale they use at GRI? I know the normal range is 5-15, but that doesn't seem to correspond to any of the other scales I found on the interwebs. Anybody else had low AMH?

We'll be starting with the long protocol either this or next cycle depending on availability. Feeling quite bummed out about the low amh, I was hoping at least this would be on our side, since apparently I'm "on the good side of 35" (quoting one of the nurses here). But no luck there either.


----------



## Babygood

Hi lilacfairy- nice to hear from you! Thanks-  Yes I a back on the wagon- in for EC tomorrow!

Sorry I am not sure about the AMH - mine was fine at the last check so I can't advise but I am almost on the wrong side of 35 so god knows!  What was your previous AMH?

Well done on your academic studies, it's almost impossible to juggle work and IVF never mind academic stuff on top it all so you were right to just concentrate on that over the summer.

Good luck for your next cycle - I have been long protocol too.


----------



## lilacfairy

Babygood - thank you! I'm wishing you lots of high quality eggs for tomorrow! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Endo30

Hugs to everyone. 

Good luck for tomorrow Babygood xx


----------



## Babygood

Thanks lilacfairy & endo30. Feeling remarkably calm this evening but no doubt that will change by tomorrow- especially since they are collecting from my left ovary by the normal route & through my tummy to get to my naughty right ovary....


Endo- I hope you are doing ok.

Xxx


----------



## Babygood

Ladies- hope we are all doing ok.

So today was egg collection- all went smoothly although I am really sore. As you all know I have a very naughty right ovary which sits high up and previously unable to reach at egg collection- so we went by the usual route to the left and through my tummy to reach the right. Worth all the pain as we got 15 eggs! 9 from the left (exact same as last time) and 6 from the right.  On the couch with super strong pain relief! No work for me now till next week as been told I need to rest up.  Now for the anxious fertilastion phone call tomorrow.

As always- thinking of you Weejacs xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

Babygood that's brilliant! All the best of luck fertilisation now. Your chances are quite good!


----------



## WeeJacs

Great news BabyG...I'm still in limbo land, seen the nurse for repeat bloods today sand my HCG is now over 23000 so I'm back in tomorrow for repeat scan. Im losing my sanity as we speak, just want this torture over once and for all. 

Jac x


----------



## lilacfairy

Oh Weejacs, how cruel! I really hope this will resolve itself soon with a good outcome. I guess there's a chance that one of them made it? I'm sorry, just getting your story from your signature.


----------



## WeeJacs

Thanks LF, well our 7 week scan which was last Monday didn't go well, no hb. We went back on Monday of this week and there was no change. Tho they took my bloods and they were much higher than they expected. On Monday we agreed with the doc to just go down the natural route of a bleed as he didn't think my HCG would be high. He performed a lengthy extensive scan to rule out an ectopic, seemed happy that wasn't the case so god knows why it's continuing to rise. Just want this over with its torture x


----------



## Ditzygirl

Aw weejacks, that's horrendous. I'm so sorry for what you're having to go through.

I'm so happy for you babygood! Amazing news!

Hope everyone else is doing ok. xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

Weejacs, I know the feeling. When I miscarried, there was also now hb at the scan and I just wanted to get it out asap. I know this sounds horrible, but the thought of carrying my dead baby around was just too distressing. I really feel for you!


----------



## Babygood

Morning ladies-

Thanks so much Ditzygirl, lilacfairy and wee Jacs- still feeling very rough this morning. 

Weejacs- I don't know what to say honey- no wonder you feel like you are losing your sanity. Surely the HCG should not continue to rise? I presume when you were scanned they did it transvaginal and transabdominally? I really hope you get better news today. Let us know how you get on.  We are all thinking of you xxx


----------



## WeeJacs

Thanks girls, finally in scheduled for surgery Monday. It's going to be a long weekend but at least I know it's nearly at an end. We're going on holiday next Thursday so perfect way to get our heads round all this.

Babydust to you all, hoping for some happy endings 🙏🏻

Jac x


----------



## Babygood

Aw wee Jacs- I am sorry this has dragged on for you, it took 19 days for me to get 'sorted' and it's just the worst form of torture.  Physically I got over the op with no problem but as you well know, it takes a lot longer emotionally- we will never forget- it just gets easier with time.  Did they get you booked for Paisley? Ideal you have your holiday afterwards. Xxx

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

AFM- 13 fertilised- on course for 5 day transfer on Monday. Whilst I am delighted with the numbers- we all know it's about quality. Just one step closer hopefully.


----------



## Ditzygirl

Babygood - I'm so pleased for you! That's an amazing number. Hopefully the quality will be good. Fingers crossed for you. Hope you can relax over the weekend before your ET.

I was wondering if anyone has any experience of reflexology? Was wanting to give it a go.

AFM - Feeling a wee bit fed up. Yet another ** pregnancy announcement! xx


----------



## Babygood

Thanks ditzy, yeah fingers crossed for Monday!

Social media is a nightmare and sometimes along the way you just need to distance yourself from it, take care Ditzygirl xxx

No experience with reflexology but I think like everything else it's worth a go once!


----------



## lilacfairy

Hiya, we're just back from a wee holiday. Good news with the eggs babygood, now fingers crossed for the quality and ET tomorrow!

Weejacs, so sorry, I hope all will go well tomorrow!

Ditzygirl, sorry no experience with reflexology. But anything that relaxes you can only be beneficial!


----------



## Babygood

Thanks Lilacfairy! A wee bit nervous but just need to get on with it!

Hope you enjoyed your holiday!


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thanks ladies. Will look about r.e. reflexology. Hope everyone has had a nice weekend. xxx


----------



## Babygood

Hello ladies-

I hope we are all doing ok? I know there aren't many folk cycling at the moment on here but I hope you are all doing ok with whatever stage you are at. X

AFM - we transferred 2 little blasts yesterday, so I am now pupo! We have one frozen and waiting on a call to find out if we have another little one frozen this morning. Have had a bit of a wobble as felt some mild cramping on Sunday (day before transfer) and then again last night.  Just paranoid that my own cycle is trying to kick in or whether it's the cyclogest??  Who knows with this game. Today is mainly chilling out and trying to enjoy the pupo bubble!!!  X


----------



## lilacfairy

Babygood - Congrats on being pupo!

We'll be starting our cycle on day 21 of my next cycle so prob towards the end of October. I know it's unrealistic, but I can't help hoping we'll get a bfp from my current natural cycle. I'm not afraid to admit that all that injecting and hyperstimulating with strong hormones makes me a bit scared. What is it like? Any tips for newbies?


----------



## Babygood

Aw lilacfairy - it would be amazing for you if it just happened naturally!  This is now my 3rd cycle this year and to be honest it's not that bad, if it long protocol I would suspect you will have the one off Prostap injection day 21 to switch your own cycle off, that stays in your system for 25 days so they will then add in the short acting down reg which is the Buserelin nasal spray. In terms of side effects I have had the flushing and headaches, you just need to take a day at a time and plod through it all.  In terms of the stims, I have always had Gonal f- which has been totally fine and I tend to feel more like myself when  Stimming.  With EC and ET - it's not as bad as what you possibly anticipate and your are well looked after.

In terms of actually doing injections- I am a nurse so had no issues, some women have their partners do it, but mine works away so that would never be an option! I am possibly more happy to be injecting my patients as opposed to myself but after the first one it's really no bother!

Any questions - then just ask away! X


----------



## lilacfairy

Thanks that's very helpful. Yeah, I think we're on the same protocol, the names of the meds ring a bell. I don't usually mind getting injections and seeing blood is not a problem. But actually doing it myself, that's another matter! Maybe hubby will be better at it. I think the prostap sounds bad enough, but I often get pain in my ovaries and worried with stims it's going to be a lot worse. I guess there's no point worrying about it, what will be, will be!


----------



## Ditzygirl

That's great news babygood. Hope you got the other frostie you were hoping for. Fingers crossed. xxx

Lilacfairy - I was on a short protocol so my meds would have been different. I'm not a massive fan of needles, but once the first one is out of the way it's fine. Just take it one day at a time.

xxx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Just a wee message to see how everyone is doing? xxx


----------



## Babygood

Hello Ditzygirl, how are you?

I am just about hanging in there- My OTD is tomorrow and I am absolutely dreading it 😰

Hope you are doing ok. Xx


----------



## Clairabella

Hi ditzygirl

I've tried reflexology in past, quite liked it. Been going to acupuncture but still not sure that it's for me!

Good luck tomorrow babygood

Weejacs hope ur recovering, big hugs

Lilac fairy the only advice I would offer is to look no further ahead than the next stage, and don't panic if things don't go exactly to plan.

Today was my test day. I'm currently pregnant but bleeding. Had bloods done today and they are fine for now, so back on Friday for more bloods to check if levels are doubling like they should. I'm never straightforward but no point tying myself in knots worrying. It won't change the outcome xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Aw babygood. Everything crossed for you. xxx

Clairabella - Thanks. Do you have anywhere you would recommend for reflexology? I go to acupuncture and I enjoy it. Everything crossed for you Clairabella. That's good news about the positive result but it must be hard not to worry. Sounds like you totally got the right attitude.

Afm - I'm not bad thanks. Had a bit of a meltdown at the weekend but over it now and going on hols on Monday so looking forward to getting away. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Ditzygirl - I went to a woman in Giffnock not sure if thats anywhere near you? I've still got the mobile number somewhere if u want it? Have a fab holiday hope you're going somewhere warmer than here?!x


----------



## Ditzygirl

It's probably a wee bit out my way, but I'll take the number anyway - thank you! Yep, off to Germany so hopefully it'll be warmer than here 😂Thank you! xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

Hi all, I booked our cycle today, will get Prostap on 31st.

Fingers crossed for both babygood and clairabella! I hope you get the outcome we all wish for!

Ditzygirl, I'm having semi-regular meltdowns as well. Hubby and I had a fight at the weekend which left me quite shaken. I booked in with a counsellor today. I feel I can't really talk to dh about my worries at the moment and while I have really good friends, I've found talking to a counsellor more helpful in the past. It's a strange process, but when I say things out loud, I start getting a different perspective on things. And also it helps me to off-load...
But holidays are a good way to get a clear head as well. Where are you going in Germany?


----------



## Babygood

Just a wee update - I got a BFP today! Delighted but know I am far from out the woods yet.

Lilacfairy - that's great- not long till you get started!

Ditzygirl - enjoy your holiday- I am sure it will do you good. This is a tough journey.

Xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

Congrats babygood! Not out of the woods, I know... but the journey hasn't ended yet. There is hope!


----------



## Ditzygirl

Aw babygood - this is awesome news 😊😊😊. Fingers crossed that everything works out for you. xxx

Lilacfairy - I've got great friends around me too, but I've found that nobody can fully understand the pain/confusion/heartache until they've gone through the process. It's very difficult. My dh has definitely been more understanding over the last few weeks, but we've had major rows since starting the process. I'll definitely be using the councilling service over the next few months. You have to do what's right for you. xxx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Ps Lilacfairy - great news about getting booked in for your cycle. xxx


----------



## WeeJacs

Awesome news Babygood and ClaraB I'm keeping everything crossed that this is your time x


----------



## lilacfairy

Ditzygirl - that's good that he was more supportive after your last cycle (I assume). Mine was also great after our m/c in April. But when it comes to the daily struggles and lows, he's a lot less understanding. He is still very optimistic and cannot understand "why I'm making it harder for myself". Yeah, thanks. I also think he's drinking too much (he works in hospitality - too many opportunities!) and that's excellent fuel for arguments, esp now with our first cycle coming up. I'm not surprised that some couples split up over this, it puts a lot of strain on any relationship.


----------



## Endo30

Hope everyone is ok,  
Congrats Babygood, 

I'm just waiting for Af to arrive so I can get in touch about our next cycle .,


----------



## Ditzygirl

Lilacfairy - What you're describing sounds so familiar. The drink thing was a massive sore point for us and was the cause of many an argument. I eventually just started ignoring it as I knew it was only going to aggravate the situation and in the end he stopped drinking 3 months prior to treatment and is doing so for the next one. Never thought that would happen. I'm so sorry you're having to go through that. It's so frustrating and upsetting. Big hugs to you.   xxx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Endo30 - fingers crossed it appears soon!!! xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

Ditzygirl - thanks! Unfortunately he doesn't want to stop drinking... I guess it's not necessary to stop altogether, but at least reduce it I personally would do anything to improve our chances, so I feel a bit abandoned by him. It's hard to ignore, well done you! and it seems to have had a good outcome for you.


----------



## lilacfairy

Endo30, when are you due? We might be cycling together.


----------



## Babygood

Thank you endo30- it's not quite sunk in yet!

Well it's starting to get busy again on here with you ladies all about to start cycling! Wishing you all the best of luck. The alcohol thing always causes some aggravation- I think the lifestyle factors are only a fraction of the bigger picture.  My husband probably had the odd beer or glass of wine, I think as long as they aren't drinking to excess then it's no big deal- stress is worse! 

Xxx


----------



## Endo30

Hey there liliacfairy, I'm on day 26 so hopefully any day soon,  then it all begins again,  xx


----------



## Babygood

Weejacs- just noticed your comment- thanks so much. I hope you managed to enjoy your wee holiday? Take care xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Mornin everyone sorry not been on for so long. Think I'm just sleeping all time these days.
Wee jacs hope ur doing OK and managed to enjoy ur holiday as much as could.

Babygood huge congrats xx was so excited when came back on n seen ur news xx

Lilac fairy I'm so sorry to hear ur going through all this, the journey is tough enough xx hope things get better xx

Ditzy how ru? I'm so glad ur feeling bit better and things with dh have been getting better xx

Afm i got admitted into hospital other night. I feel the clinics not been much help since transfer and phoned them several times after bfp to tell them had a lot pain and they said to try hang off until my first early scan which is Monday coming. But on Wed I was in agony and phoned them and they never got back to me. So I phoned nhs 24 and the sent me to outta hours who then sent me to hospital.  Guy pit fear God into me telling me had at least 6 cysts and fluid and might need emergency surgery but all could think was about what would happen to my Wee baby xx they done emergency scan in mornin and it wasn't as bad as first thought. I have a urine infection and ohss. My stomach is so painful to touch but we got to see our baby and a hb and then got the shock of my life when the nurse said" was it defo only 1egg you got put back. There's definitely 2babies in here lol" I was crying whole time as was expecting to b told there was no hb but I now have 2. I'm still in shock. So my 1 egg split so means they are sharing the same sac and they will b identical.  Can handle the pain now that I no everything is OK xx

Hooe everyone else doing OK and good luck to those who are starting there journey soon xx


----------



## Endo30

Mrsfergie83 that is so special, congrats xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Mrsfergie that is great news. Congratulations. I've had a few issues with clinic not responding to messages as well, which has been disappointing. 

Weejacs thank you, hope you are doing ok? It's a really hard period to get through x

Lilac fairy sorry to hear that,my DH has had his moments too, good luck with your cycle. 

Endo best of luck for this round.

Ditzygirl enjoy your holiday 

My hcg levels are rising but had quite significant bleeding and cramping so back on Monday for more bloods. Not confident my pregnancy will continue but time will tell 
Xx


----------



## Babygood

Mrsfergie- wow!! Congratulations thats amazing news.  Sounds like you have been through the mill- hope you are feeling better now.

Hope everyone else is doing ok and enjoying the weekend X


----------



## lilacfairy

Mrs Fergie, congrats, this is wonderful news!


----------



## Ditzygirl

Lilacfairy - cutting down will definitely make a difference. I'm the same r.e. wanting to do anything to help improve chances.

Mrsfergie - That's lovely news! So sorry to hear that gri have been so crap! That's definitely worrying and not the treatment you deserve. Look after yourself. xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

Did any of you get a pregnancy blood test before they got prostap? We weren't told not to have sex, but day 21 will be after ov, so there would be a teeny tiny chance, right? The nurse said they don't offer this on a regular basis, but I could ask for it. Did any of you do that?


----------



## Babygood

Lilacfairy- no I didn't bother- 4 years of unprotected sex and not pregnant once so I knew it was unlikely to be an issue! It didn't even enter my mind! You could just use the ovulation sticks and abstain when you ovulate 😀Seems ridiculous to avoid trying but you don't want anything to muddy the waters when you are just about to embark upon a treatment cycle! Good luck!


----------



## lilacfairy

Mh, I can't abstain at that time of the month, but we'll make sure it won't happen.


----------



## lilacfairy

I'm currently considering whether to book in for my fitness classes next Monday evening, when I'm getting prostap in the morning of the same day. What happens when you get that shot? Do you get a period? Is it normal or worse? Do you feel really bad?


----------



## WeeJacs

LFairy I played netball until I started Stimms so you should be fine with classes. Your period should come near enough when it's due. I've had Prostap twice and it was a normal bleed on both occasions. Apart from the hot flushes, mainly at night I was fine x


----------



## lilacfairy

Ok, thanks, I'll book them then.


----------



## Ditzygirl

Hi ladies. Just wondering how everyone is doing?
xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

Hi Ditzy, thanks for asking. Getting prostap on Monday and I started seeing the counsellor. My previous due date is this Thursday and I'm feeling the sadness more than usual. But talking about it definitely helps!

How are things with you?


----------



## Ditzygirl

How did you find the councillor? Aw no wonder you're feeling sad. Big hugs to you. I am thinking of going to the fertility network support group on Thursday. Talking definitely helps! Ach I'm feeling so up and down. Sometimes this feels like a never ending journey! xx


----------



## Babygood

Hi ladies,

I posted a reply this morning but it seems to have disappeared!

Lilacfairy- it's so difficult when significant dates roll round, my due date was early October and fell within my 2ww.  I am sure you will find the counsellor helpful.  Good luck for tomorrow- Prostap injection is no bother- side effects don't start till a few days later.  Some women don't have any symptoms but I had the flushing & headaches.  It was all fairly manageable and all settles once the stimms start.

Ditzygirl- how are you doing? Are you cycling anytime soon? I can vouch for the group on Thursday, I have attended regularly. Really informal & just chatting with people who know exactly how we feel.

AFM- early scan tomorrow- honestly dreading it.


----------



## Ditzygirl

That's good to hear about the group, babygood. Ach I'm not great at the minute but hoping chatting about it on Thursday will be good. We have a review appointment in a couple of weeks and hoping to cycle early next year, so health kick is on from tomorrow. Hoping that'll give me something to focus on. Aw everything crossed for tomorrow for you. How many weeks are you? xxx


----------



## Babygood

Thank you Ditzygirl - I am 6+4, so it's early days & I know I am not out the woods yet.  I know how you are feeling & its rubbish. You just need to get your head down & stay focused, it is so hard. Hopefully your review will help- for me it was a way of drawing a line under it & taking a deep breath to face the next cycle & go forward. X


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thank you. Yes it seems daft but I feel like I need some closure. Hope all goes well for you today. xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

HI Ladies!
Maybe there was a blip in the website because I'm sure I checked the thread last night and couldn't see any new replies...

Babygood, all the best of luck today. I really hope everything is fine!

Ditzy, I thought she was lovely, just listened and prompted me every now and then. I was crying almost the whole session, but I came out thinking it was good to let it all out. I'll keep seeing her for now. The group sounds nice, let me know how it goes. I think if I went there right now I'd just be crying and I don't want to set others off. I might join at some point.

Afm, I'm officially prostap-ed and started cycle. When we were in the waiting area, in the morning show they had a 10min special on infertility. I was in two minds about it, I didn't really want to listen to it, but then thought it's good they're doing a feature on it to raise awareness. It was all a bit tainted when they went right into the halloween special afterwards... talking about the London tower and people being beheaded... I'm thinking that association with infertility is a bit macabre...


----------



## Ditzygirl

Lilacfairy - what programme was it on? I went to the councilling after our failed cycle and at that point I felt ok. My problem is that I'm so up and down with it all!! I'll let you know how the group goes on Thursday. That's great that you've officially started your cycle. xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

Sorry, I didn't pay attention to the programme, whatever was on in the morning around 8. I don't watch a lot of TV, so I'm not up to date on channels/programmes.

Yes, I'm up and down, too. One day I'm fine, the next I'm not. I'm worried about this cycle, plus the approaching due date. Plus, there are lots of other things going on in my life just now and it's all a bit complicated. I can't talk to my husband very much and while I have a lot of supportive friends, they simply don't really understand.


----------



## Biba11

Hey Ladies I've got my 2nd appointment coming up. What should I expect? The 1st appointment was really just really giving us information about the clinic and possible treatment.


----------



## Ditzygirl

Hiya. At my 1st appointment at the gri I got height/weight measured and blood taken. Next appointment we were given consent forms to take away to fill out and we returned a couple of weeks later to take them back. I also got some bloods taken again. xx


----------



## Biba11

I never got blood taken on my first app just weight and height. So there might be 2 more appointments before any treatment is started?


----------



## lilacfairy

Hi Biba11, welcome! I've just started treatment. Yes, I think there may be at least another, maybe 2 appointments to come before you start your protocol. We had one with a doctor after we reached the top of the waiting list, but that was also after a break because I had become pregnant and miscarried. Then we had a nurse appointment, where we had some bloods taken plus height/weight. The bloods were to determine my AMH level, i.e. an indicator of egg reserve. Then we had a really long 1.5 hour appointment where we got all the information about our protocol/IVF/ICSI and got lots of forms to take away and sign. Then the next appointment was to start the protocol, which for me was a prostap injection. So I guess, if you haven't had bloods taken, that will happen at the next appt and then you'll have at least one more before you start your protocol.


----------



## lilacfairy

AFM, I had prostap on monday, so it's now been a week and I have not got my period yet. With my regular cycle I would have expected it on Thursday or Friday at the latest. Anyone got experience with a delay after prostap? I've had a few cramps every now and then, but nothing severe.


----------



## Biba11

Lilscfairy thanks for the info. We haven't seen a doctor yet. This appointment is with the same nurse as our previous appointment. I just feel like the wait is endless


----------



## lilacfairy

I know, it certainly feels that way after all the years of trying... But you're so close! Depending on your protocol it might also be faster or longer. Unfortunately I'm on a long protocol, so that adds about 3 weeks as well I think. But that may not be the case for you. Just think that after all those years, you can wait a few more weeks.


----------



## Biba11

Lilacfairy what do you mean by a long protocol? I'm not that up to speed with the ivf icsi process yet.


----------



## Ditzygirl

Biba11 - Yep, it really does seem like an endless wait, especially when you're never sure what each appointment will bring! Big hugs to you. xx

Lilacfairy - Sorry I'm not sure as I was on a different protocol. I would give the nurses a wee phone to check if you haven't already. xx

AFM - Review appointment is in just over a week. Hoping it will bring some closure to the last cycle and we can move forward.

xx


----------



## lilacfairy

Biba, there are lots of different protocols and which one you'll get depends on your specific circumstances. Egg reserve is one factor, any conditions like endo/PCOS are factors as well, as is whether you have a regular period or not. Your circumstances will determine whether you get a long or short protocol and which drugs you receive. You'll find out at your really long 1.5h appointment, once they have done all blood tests and got all the information on you.

Ditzy, you must be glad the appointment is coming round soon. Reorientation! How was the group last week?


----------



## Ditzygirl

Yes, I'm glad. I'm glad to have had a break from it all. Ready to find out when we can start again now. The group was really good! Really relaxed and a lovely bunch of folk. I'll definitely be back. xx


----------



## Babygood

Hi ladies- hope you are all doing ok at the various stages!

Ditzygirl- hope your review goes well and glad to hear you enjoyed the group- they are really nice people with a lot of advice to offer.

Lilacfairy- how you getting on? I wouldn't worry about your period, it will come and sometimes it's not like a normal period anyway after Prostap- just keep a note of the date.

Biba11- welcome to the GRI thread, fertility treatment can be a minefield but you will soon get the hang of it all!  You will be an expert in no time, good luck with it all.

AFM- scan today at 7+5 confirmed twins, delighted and anxious in equal measure.  I have a long road ahead and just praying it all works out....


----------



## lilacfairy

Oh Babygood, that's excellent news! I can only imagine how scary this must be and so hopeful at the same time. Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Just popped in to see how everyone doing. OMG babygood that's amazing xx did you have 2 eggs put back? We're in the same boat. I've got 3 month scan on Friday and I think I'm more anxious as I no its twins, and as there identical twins I no the risk is higher so totally understand how u feel bit congrats that's amazing xx

Hooe everyone else doing OK xx


----------



## Babygood

Thanks lilacfairy- yeah I am pretty scared but hoping for the best!

Mrsfergie- thanks! And congrats to you too.  We transferred 2 blasts so non identical, you must be worried with them being identical but I guess we will be well looked after.  Are you attending Princess Royal?  My main worry now is no scan for 4 weeks, did you have more scans in between?


----------



## Endo30

Evening beautiful ladies, 

Hope your all well,  Babygood fantastic news xx

I will be getting my prostap injection tommorow and then hopefully an explaination on what comes next for ET as I really don't have much of a scooby  

Xxx


----------



## Babygood

Thanks Endo30, I am pretty anxious about it all but trying to be positive.

In terms of FET it's all pretty straightforward - so you are obviously having a medicated FET which is easier to control in comparison to a natural cycle. So you are being down reg'd with Prostap- few weeks later I suspect you will start progynova tablets, they then add in the Buserelin nasal spray to keep you down regulated.  You will have some bloods and scans to check your lining is thickening up etc and when all looks good then they book you in for the transfer.  That was my experience anyway!  Best of luck with it all, will keep my fingers crossed for you.  It's an easier cycle physically than a fresh IVF cycle, I had little problem with side effects.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Babygood no I got discharged from Glasgow royal and now attending the Queen Elizabeth university hospital and they have been amazing. I never had any other scans in between.  My nxt one is on Fri for my 12week scan. But had loads app so far. Got the twins clinic and the feotal medical unit . Where are you attending xx
I did manage to relax a little bit now my scan is close I'm really anxious xx
When's ur nxt scan xx


----------



## Babygood

Hi Mrsfergie- I have been discharged by the fertility clinic at the Royal and will attend the Princess Royal.  Glad you have been well looked after.  I am not due another scan for 4 weeks...... I am toying with booking a private scan for half way.  Hope all goes well for you on Friday, it's such a tense time.  Have you had much in the way of symptoms - nausea etc? I ammainly just knackered and a bit off colour!

Xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Congratulations Babygood - amazing news. xxx


----------



## Babygood

Thanks ditzygirl!  Hope you are doing ok?


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thanks for asking babygood. I'm not bad thanks. Good days and bad days. Got our review appointment next week so hoping we can get an idea of when we can get going again. xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Just popped on after. Few weeks off to get my head together. 

Congrats Babygood and MissF...twins omg that's amazing, wishing you both a healthy and happy pregnancy. 

Our review appt arrived yesterday 28th Dec. GP has also referred us to the recurrent miscarriage clinic and we're seeing them on 22bd Dec. Need some more investigations before we attempt this again but planning a year off...

Lots of baby dust to you all x


----------



## Babygood

hi ladies, how are we all doing? 

MrsFergie- hope everything went ok for you on Friday?

Weejacs- lovely to hear from you and thanks for the kind words.  That's good you have your review next month and I hope you get some answers at the recurrent miscarriage clinic.  Hope you are planning lots of lovely things for your year off.

Ditzygirl- hope your review goes ok and you get a plan for going forward.

Endo30- hope you are fairing ok after the Prostap.

Lilacfairy- how are you getting on?


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thanks babygood. I'm at the stage where I'm ready to start again and just want to get on with it, so we'll see what the say.

Weejacs - glad you've got your appointments through. Hope you get some answers. That's good that you're having a break from everything. Hope you're looking after yourself. Big big hugs to you. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. xx


----------



## lilacfairy

Babygood, thanks, things are progressing. I did eventually get a bleed and I'm starting stims tomorrow! Eeek! I really just want to get on with it now, it's all taking ages, the constant waiting etc. Quite worried though that we won't get any good embies, she only counted 7 immature follicles at our scan yesterday. Does that have any significance for how many follicles there will be after stims?

Ditzygirl, how did the appointment go? Did you have it today?

WeeJacs, a year off from this madness sounds like a good idea. Give yourselves some well deserved rest! And I hope you get some answers from the mc clinic.

Endo30, how are things with prostap? I did get some sleepless nights, muscle shaking, dry mouth and headaches, but all in all bearable.

What side effects can I expect from stims? I should have asked that yesterday...


----------



## Babygood

Hi lilacfairy,

Hope day 1 of stims went well? Are you on Gonal F? I wouldn't worry too much about the numbers of immature follicles at this stage as the stims will do the trick.  I had no problems during the stims phase at all, maybe a little bloating towards the end but no real issues. Fertility treatment is all about waiting.....!

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Hi lilacfairy. The stims will do their thing. The waiting us awful, but I found that once I started stimming, time went a bit quicker as I felt I something to focus on. 

Review was ok thanks, didn't really feel they told me anything I didn't know. Our course of treatment will be the exact same next time. I've to phone up and organised getting booked in. xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

Hi Babgood, I'm on gonal-f and luveris. The injections were ok, not as painful as I thought they might be, but still a bit painful. Manageable!

Ditzygirl, I also feel that I now have something to focus on and it feels like we've really started. Feeling a bit more upbeat about the whole thing 
Glad to hear you're ready for another go. If we're lucky we might all get lovely xmas presents this year!


----------



## Ditzygirl

Glad you're feeling upbeat, lilacfairy. We're are going to cycle again next year. Want to give my body a proper break, plus I want to have a few months free of caffeine and alcohol. Booked in to start at the end of Jan but knowing me, AF will not play ball so will probably end up starting early Feb. xxx


----------



## Endo30

Hey ladies hope you all well prostap has been fine no side effects,  due for my scan Thursday but worried as my periods have not arrived yet,  Anyone got any advice as to what happens if they don't arrive?x


----------



## Ditzygirl

Hi Endo30. I'm not sure as I was on a different protocol so wouldn't want to give the wrong advice. I would give the nurses a wee call tomorrow. xx


----------



## Babygood

Hi endo, My period came as expected with my first 2 cycles after Prostap- but was delayed with this cycle. Just checked back on my diary with all the dates and it came 4 days before my scan. So your scan isn't for another 6 days, there's still time for it to arrive.  They will still scan you to check the lining, if it's not thin enough then I think they would re scan a couple of days later.  It's all very frustrating when period doesn't show but I am sure it will all be fine xx


----------



## lilacfairy

Hi Endo, I'm with Babygood... it's all about the lining, they'd probably just re-scan and start the stims a wee bit later. But I understand your worry, mine was also later than usual, 6 days before scan. It'll come eventually!


----------



## Babygood

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all doing ok at the various stages? X


----------



## lilacfairy

Hi babygood, thanks for asking! It's a bit quiet here lately. I'm going for my scan on Friday, so please keep your fingers crossed for lots of big follicles!

How are things with you? Are you feeling ok?


----------



## Babygood

Hi lilacfairy - good luck for tomorrow's scan - I am sure you will have plenty of lovely follies growing! Let us know how you get on. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

AFM - my scan is 2 weeks away and I remain anxious/ worried and trying to relax.... The waiting really is never ending.  Just praying they are both ok xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

Unfortunately it's not brilliant news. She only found 4 growing follicles. They're almost all the same size so she said it's likely they're all going to be mature when we retrieve them. But still... 4!   I was hoping for frosties, but from the looks of it we're lucky if we get one.


----------



## Babygood

Hi lilac fairy - sorry to hear you are disappointed with the numbers.  How many days have you been stimming for? Are you back in on Sun or Mon? My advice would be to not be thinking ahead to frosties just now- concentrate on this cycle- and remember it only takes one egg to make a good embryo. I have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## lilacfairy

Thanks. I'm back in on Monday, stimming Sat and Sun. I've been stimming for 10 days so far. I know it only takes one, but the chances of getting that one are slimmer if there are less eggs to start with. I just feel so old. I shouldn't have such a low egg reserve at my age and yet I do. It's not fair! 

Ok. Rant over...


----------



## Babygood

Hi lilacfairy- try and stay positive, from experience quite a lot can change in 48hrs- it's such a hard position to be in but at this stage all you can do is keep going and be guided by the clinic.  Yep none of this is fair! I hope you get better news on Monday X


----------



## Ditzygirl

Sorry you're disappointed Lilacfairy, but as babygood says, it only takes one good egg. Everything crossed for you. xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

Thank you, ladies. I'm hoping for Monday, but trying to stay realistic. We'll see!


----------



## lilacfairy

Two 18s, one 17, one 13 and one 10. Let's hope the little ones catch up till egg retrieval on Wednesday. The tension is building!!!


----------



## Ditzygirl

Fingers crossed they keep growing. Hope you're able to relax over the next couple of days xxx


----------



## Babygood

That's good news lilacfairy- I am sure the little ones will have caught up by tomorrow.  Best of luck for EC, everyone is lovely when you are in theatre etc so you will be well looked after xx


----------



## lilacfairy

We got 3 eggs. 2 came from the same follicle, so only two actually had eggs in them. Please keep everything crossed for the to fertilise and develop.


----------



## Ditzygirl

Everything crossed for you lilacfairy. Big hugs. Hope you've got your feet up. xxx


----------



## Babygood

Hi ladies,

Lilacfairy - keeping everything crossed for you, it's a nervous wait this morning for the phone call - hope you get good news. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok at the various stages x


----------



## lilacfairy

We got one fertilised egg! Phew! Let's hope it survives! Transfer is scheduled for Saturday. Praying we won't get a phone call before that. I always thought a 5 day transfer is default, but seems it's 3 days for us?!
Ditzy, yesterday was spent on the couch watching telly. I can't believe how tired and exhausted the sedation made me feel! Plus a bit sore as well.


----------



## Babygood

Hi lilacfairy - keeping everything crossed for your little embryo & hope it stays strong till Saturday.  A five day transfer means it's developed to blastocyst stage which in theory is supposed to be stronger & more likely to implant - although plenty of 3 day embryos make babies too. X


----------



## Ditzygirl

That's really good news lilacfairy. Fingers crossed all is OK for Saturday. xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

Bad news. The embryo did not develop beyond 2 cells. So this is the end for us in this cycle. Needless to say I'm devastated. Thank you for all your support, ladies, this is such a difficult journey and being able to share on this forum is invaluable.


----------



## Babygood

Aw lilacfairy I am so sorry to read your update- it's bitterly disappointing for you to have got this far.  You must be gutted.  Take care of yourself and wishing you lots of luck for next time.  You know we are all here if you need to vent off xxx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Oh no I'm so so sorry to hear that. You must be completely gutted. Make sure you take time out for yourself. It's such an exhausting journey. Look after yourself. Big hugs. xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

Thanks ladies. I have spent the afternoon with wild googling for our options (and occasional crying). I'm thinking it's unlikely they can stimulate me better during another cycle (apparently I've been on the highest dose already), so I wonder if they might suggest using donor eggs. I'm not against it, just trying to get my head around it, there's so many things to consider. The nurse I spoke to also said "We'll be in touch to let you know IF you'll be offered another cycle". Are cycles with donor eggs funded if you still have an NHS cycle?


----------



## Babygood

Lilac fairy- I am not up on the donor egg situation at the Royal so I am not sure if that's offered as part of an NHS funded cycle.  I am not sure how it works- if they have a donor egg bank etc.  Will they just be sending out an appointment to see you at clinic and review everything? I guess between now and your review you have time to think & research it all.


----------



## lilacfairy

Yes, the nurse said we would hear from them. The doctors and embryologists are going to meet on Friday to discuss our situation at their team meeting. I hope it won't be too long until the review appointment. When we first found out about my low AMH I asked whether DE could possibly be an option. The nurse just nodded, but didn't say whether this would be at GRI. So I don't know if it was just a general nod? I guess we'll find out.


----------



## Babygood

Hello ladies,

It's all gone quiet on here- hoping everyone is doing ok at whatever point you are at.

Lilacfairy- hope you are getting on ok? I always found the waiting with no real plan very frustrating X


----------



## Ditzygirl

Hi Babygood. I'm a complete hormonal mess at the minute. My cycle is totally messed up, so I'm unsure what that means for starting our next cycle. Contacted the ACS nurses today but no joy getting to chat to someone. Hoping to talk to someone tomorrow. 

How are you keeping? xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

Aw, Ditzy that must be hard. Hormones are the bane and saviour of all women! So annoying when the nurses don't get back to you.

Babygood, I think I'm still grieving, I'm not very resilient atm and it doesn't help that two of my new colleagues are pregnant... Luckily I don't see them too often, but I saw them this week. I just feel exhausted and hopeless and trying to keep myself busy meeting friends etc. DH was actually very supportive and promised me he would support me in this until we have a baby and he's not opposed to DE or adoption. It might be a financial strain, but he promised to save up and keep going for as long as it takes. This is quite a u-turn from before when I often felt I was alone in this and he wasn't really interested. When I fell pregnant he almost turned into an alcoholic (but managed to turn around before it became serious), because he was panicking so much about losing his "freedom". I think this failed cycle finally brought it home to him how serious the situation is. His support and promises meant so much to me that even though I'm still sad, it's not as bad anymore as it was. It's such a difference when you feel you're not alone in this.


----------



## Ditzygirl

That's really good lilacfairy. Glad you're feeling supported by your DH. I'm starting my treatment a little earlier than expected so will probably be starting injections in a few weeks. xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

That's good news, Ditzy. I hope everything goes well with injections. Keep us updated!


----------



## Babygood

Morning ladies-

Lilacfairy - glad to hear you have the full support of your husband, it certainly makes a tough journey easier.  My husband is in the forces and works away so I have essentially been on my own throughout my three cycles, with him only being here at the absolute necessary times! Supportive emails and phone calls was as good as good as it got!  This whole thing is exhausting and how you are feeling is totally normal- keeping busy is good.

Ditzygirl- that's good you are starting soon! Same protocol as last time? I am doing well thanks, still just taking a day at a time- but so far so good and just praying that continues.


----------



## Ditzygirl

Hey babygood. Glad you're doing well. Praying for you. Yep, same protocol. Starting first lot of drugs just after Christmas and injections mid-Jan. I'm just praying we at least get a frostie this time. xxx


----------



## Babygood

Aw thanks ditzygirl that's really kind of you.  My first cycle was this time last year- think I started down reg just a few days before Xmas- was just deperate to get going, but at least Christmas is a good distraction. It will be January before you know it. Yes a little frostie is a good safety net, but hopefully you won't need it and this will be your lucky cycle. Xxx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thank you. Hopefully it will be. Yeah, Christmas is a great distraction. The weeks are flying in which is good  xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

Hi Ladies! Babygood, you must be past the dreaded 8 weeks by now? Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Ah Ditzy, I wish we could get going with another cycle asap, but we just got our review appointment in the mail for beginning of March. Such a long wait!

Also, did you read the news about 3 free cycles being available on the NHS in Scotland from April? Do you have any idea whether this will apply to people who've started before April 2017 like us? I'll definitely ask at our review appointment. That would be amazing.


----------



## Ditzygirl

Hey lilacfairy. That is such a long wait. We were about a 3 month wait for out review. We planned a few nice things to look forward to in the wait which seemed to help move it along. 

I heard about the 3 cycles but I was under the impression that if you'd already started treatment then it didn't apply? Not sure though. xxx


----------



## Babygood

Hello ladies,

Lilacfairy- how are you getting on? March seems along way off but the clinic is so busy especially after the winter closure for the deep clean.  The waiting really is the worst- I hated it as I am so impatient! 
Yes I am past the dreaded 8 weeks- I am now 14 weeks but had quite a big bleed in early hours of Friday morning- needless to say my nerves are shattered but babies are ok.

Hope you are doing ok ditzygirl? 

Yes as far I know through chatting at the clinic - the 3 cycles will be available to new patients.... So not ladies who have already had a cycle. But whether that will change or not I am not sure. 
X


----------



## Ditzygirl

Aw babygood that's awful. You must have got a massive fright. Glad everything is ok. I'm doing ok thanks. Was in this morning collecting my metformin. Just want to get going with everything now. xxx


----------



## Babygood

Hi ditzygirl - yeah I got the fright of my life, but just another stark reminder that nothing can be taken for granted on this journey! Just praying that they both stay strong.  That's good you are getting started, were you ok on the metformin last time? Xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

I was ok to begin with the last time, but they started to upset my stomach after a couple of weeks. Start them next week so at least I'll be able to enjoy my Christmas dinner. Hehe. xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

Hi babygood, what a terrible fright you must have had. I'm glad everything seems to be ok at the moment. I guess with twins you may even be more worried as it's a higher risk pregnancy. 

Ditzygirl, hope all is well with you. Enjoy your Xmas dinner! 

We had quite a horrible week this week. It seems I can never get a break. I told you that DH had been really supportive and things were really good between us. Well, by chance I found out on Monday that he had been having an online affair (they never met apparently), which started about a month or so after I miscarried in April. I'm shocked and hurting... I don't know what to do. He finally agreed to see the counsellor with me. I don't know if I can get over this. But I feel I'm stuck in a way because if I leave him now then what are the chances of ever having a baby? My AMH is already low, poor response to stims... I feel I cannot afford to wait?! He is saying all the right things (and things had been good between us for a while), but clearly he thought deceiving me and risking breaking my heart was acceptable. How could he do this to me?


----------



## Ditzygirl

Aw lilacfairy that is horrendous. I'm so sorry to hear that. I totally understand why you feel stuck. Big big hugs to you. Do you have family and friends you can talk to about it? xxxx


----------



## lilacfairy

I have friends I can talk to, but I've not spoken to anyone. Still digesting it.


----------



## Babygood

Lilacfairy- so sorry to read what's been happening to you. It's truly awful at any time but worse when you are already going through a lot.  It's good you have friends to chat to - you should confide in them.  I guess no one can really advise you - only you can decide where you go from here but it still helps to have someone listen. You just need to take your time and try and work through it. Xxx

You know we are all just a message away. X


----------



## lilacfairy

Thank you babygood. Thank you both for your kind words. I realise a forum is too impersonal to really talk through details of this, but I hesitated to talk to my friends initially. I also hadn't planned to see any of them during the Xmas holidays. But I will meet/talk to two of them soon and I'm sure we'll talk about it.
We had a few difficult, but also very close days during Xmas. We talked and worked through a lot. We made an appointment with the counsellor in January. At the moment it looks like we're going to make it. But it has certainly shaken our relationship to the core and I'll need time to heal.


----------



## Ditzygirl

Hopefully the councilling will help. I really hope things work out for you and 2017 is kind to you. xx


----------



## wanabmum

Hey I'm just jumping in here for lilicfairy I've been where you are. And come out the other side as you will see from my signature below times have been very hard I lost my chance for kids my house husband car and life I knew but I can honestly say I'd be in a much worse place if my ivf had worked and we did have a child the bad blood between us could never be forgiven and I believe I'm a better person away from him and happier ! Fate sometimes steps in and makes decisions that change everything xx


----------



## lilacfairy

Hi wanabmum, thank you. I'm sorry you've been through all this. Life is cruel indeed. Our relationship is very fragile atm, I think we have a chance, but I also think there's a chance it won't work. Time will tell. It's good to know there's a chance of happiness on the other side, it's very hard to see this atm.


----------



## wanabmum

I have everything crossed for you that you have just hit a bump on the road and you'll have a clear run from now on , remember your friends and family are always there for you stay strong . xx


----------



## lilacfairy

Happy new year, ladies! May it finally be our year!


----------



## Ditzygirl

Happy New Year! Fingers crossed, lilacfairy. xxx


----------



## Babygood

Hello ladies!

How are you all doing? It's been a busy few weeks getting back into the routine after the festive season!

Ditzy- how's your cycle going?

Best of luck to everyone about to start a treatment cycle.

AFM- I am just plodding along and can hardly believe that this time last year I was in the midst of my first cycle.


----------



## Ditzygirl

Hi Babygood. I'm going in tomorrow so will hopefully be starting injections this weekend. Glad to be getting going. Definitely feel more relaxed about this cycle now I know what it's like. How are you doing? Hope everyone else is ok. xx


----------



## Biba11

I have my appointment on Thursday. I'll find out results of blood tests and hopefully be told what protocol we will have.


----------



## Ditzygirl

That's good biba11. Is it icsi or ivf you're getting? Do you know when you'll be starting? xx


----------



## Babygood

Hi ladies,

Did you get started on injections Ditzygirl?  I am doing ok thanks! Getting there slowly but surely x


----------



## Biba11

Ditzygirl at our very first appointment the nurse explained the icsi process so I'm assuming that's what we will have but no one has confirmed it yet. I'm hoping that I can start with my next cycle but I suppose they'll let us know on Thursday. I'm still not sure how it all works.


----------



## Ditzygirl

Fingers crossed you can get going soon then. xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi ladies

Its been a while since I've been on. Really needed a few months to get my head together, its been a tough old road but were getting there.

We were seen at the recurrent mc clinic just before Christmas, they did some tests so we are now awaiting those results. We also had our review with Dr Lyall at the end of Dec, she did some more tests on us both for any Chromosome issues. Again just like the last review she was sorry it ended the way it did and frustrated that both pregnancies didn't continue. She still seems so positive that it will work for us. We talked about another cycle but obviously we now have to fund our own. We explained to her that we are taking a year off, the 2nd mc really did take it out of both of us. I do really like Helen Lyall, she said that when we do decide to try again she is going to add in Clexane and although I'm text book and respond really well she is going to tweak my GonalF dose and add in LH too. So at least we have a plan. We did speak about trying another clinic but I just feel that their success rates are the best at the moment and also they have so much info on our previous cycles that it would just make sense. She wants to see us back in April, the blood tests will be available by then. But until then we have Berlin to look forward to and Mexico in August.

Time to relax and try naturally for a while, my friend had twins from IVF 2 years ago after 7 years of trying with failed attempts and she has now only fell pregnant naturally  amazing so it is possible!!

Hi to everyone new and old, hoping your all doing ok.....baby dust to you all  

Jac x


----------



## Babygood

Weejacs- nice to hear from you! It's a tough old road, but great that you have a plan in place.  As you know I have massive faith in HL - she has been a tremendous support to me over the last 18 months and I think you are right to stick with GRI. Looking at all the stats they are doing really well. I found going through the GRMU at GRI really easy and everything was co ordinated without problem.  Have a great time on your holidays and I will keep everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Peppermint Tea Fairy

Hi there everyone,

This is my first post so I am hoping I am posting in the right page. My husband and I have been TTC for 6 years. After 2 years of trying we had investigations, I am fine but they found that my husbands tubes were blocked. He under went a successful retrieval in April 15 and we have 3 straws frozen and waiting for us. In accordance with all the rules for NHS treatment I needed to and have lost 2 stone (it was mega hardcore to loose) and managed to get my BMI under 30 (just!). We attended our first apppointment at GRI last year and now have been told we are at the top of the waiting list! We have an appointment on Valentines Day for what I believe is our first of two appointments which happen with a few weeks of each other... my question is what happens at these appointments? Do I get weighed again? When do we find out what protocol we go on? Sorry if these are silly questions but I would like to know what happens before we get there! 

Thank you!


----------



## Ditzygirl

Hi everyone,

Weejacs: Aw that is really exciting about your holidays. You totally deserve it. That's really positive that you've got a treatment plan to go forward with when you're ready. 

Peppermint tea fairy (love your name): Welcome  If I remember rightly, my first appointment at gri I got bloods taken, weighed and smoking test. You need to get results back from bloods before you know what protocol you're on. I think I found out my protocol at the 2nd appointment.

AFM - Day 4 of stims today and back in tomorrow, so hoping follies are growing nicely. 

xxx


----------



## Peppermint Tea Fairy

That's great Ditzygirl! Thank you for the info   Peppermint Tea Fairy is what my husband calls me because I love it!


----------



## Ditzygirl

Haha. Love it. And also well done on the weight loss, that's amazing. xx


----------



## Peppermint Tea Fairy

Thank you! It has been hard to loose and I am only just under a BMI of 30. The annoying thing is that I don't look overweight... I just look normal   I am naturally muscular as well so that doesn't help! But hard work with my diet (especially) and changing my workouts helped! I must admit the bit I am dreading the most is the next weigh in at my next appointment!


----------



## Ditzygirl

Aw no wonder you're dreading it. Fingers crossed it all goes well. xxx


----------



## Peppermint Tea Fairy

Just found out my appointment on the 14th is with Isabel Traynor? Is she nice? 😀


----------



## Biba11

Ladies we've got an appointment to do all the form filling and I think find out our protocol. We've to have more blood test HIV  and hep b/c. Do you have another appointment to get these results before starting treatment?


----------



## Ditzygirl

Peppermint tea fairy - Can't think who she is but in my experience most of the nurses are lovely. 

Biba- When we had our appointment to get the forms and go through everything, we then got an appointment for a fortnight later to return the forms. We got our HIV tests right before we started. We didn't have to get another appointment to get the results. xxx


----------



## Biba11

Thanks we are returning the forms tomorrow I just wondered if it be yet another appointment. I'm desperate to just get started.


----------



## Ditzygirl

I'm pretty sure after we handed the forms in our next appointment was collecting the first lot of meds to get started, so it sounds like you're nearly there. I feel your pain! The waiting is horrible. xxx


----------



## Biba11

Appointment went well. Got our protocol think I've read it over about 10 times already. I've to call in the morning to see if I can start on this cycle, keeping everything crossed they can squeeze me in.


----------



## Ditzygirl

That's amazing news Biba. Everything crossed that they can fit you in. xxx


----------



## Biba11

They couldn't fit me in this cycle 🙁 feeling a bit gutted. The wait continues.


----------



## Ditzygirl

Aw Biba I'm so sorry 😢 No wonder you're gutted. It's so unfair. Big hugs. xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

Hi Ladies, sorry I've been a bit quiet, needed some time out from thinking of babies/ivf etc and sort out my relationship. Things are ok atm, but still feels a bit fragile.

Peppermint Tea Fairy: I think Isobel Traynor is the senior charge nurse, she will be on every nurse appointment letter, but that doesn't mean you're going to see her. But as Ditzy said, don't worry, all nurses I have seen so far are nice, although I had my doubts about the competence of one... though maybe she just had a bad day, it was an evening appointment!

Biba, I also had to wait another cycle, they're just so busy. Annoying, but unfortunately there's nothing you can do about it.

Ditzy, I saw in your signature you've had a good number of fertilised eggs, fingers crossed it's all going well!

AFM, we won't have our review appt for another 5 weeks or so. But as I said, I think we need the time-out just now, it's good not to have to worry about it. I put myself on a low dose of DHEA, hoping it will have an effect on my egg quality/numbers. Worth a shot anyway.


----------



## Ditzygirl

Hey lilacfairy. Good to hear from you. Glad you've had some time out. Hope you're looking after yourself. Have you tried the councillor at the gri? I remember you saying dh had agreed to going. Look after yourself. xxx

Afm - embryo transfer today so I'm officially pupo. One grade 2bb blast put back in. Will find out tomorrow if any can be frozen. xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

Oh Ditzy, congrats on being pupo! Hopefully you'll get some frosties as well!

Yes, we went to the counsellor. It was a good session and we'll have another one in a few weeks. We're now talking almost every day, but only for about 15-20min. That way I can vent and try to process what's happened, but he won't get too overwhelmed with the intensity of my emotions.


----------



## Biba11

Lilacfairy I know its not the end of the world and it'll come round quickly. It was just that initial feeling. You build yourself up to move forward and it ends in another wait. I'm over it now.


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thanks lilacfairy. I'm feeling a lot more positive than last time. I was a complete wreck for most of the 2ww, so hoping I can remain as chilled as I am just now! It sounds like you're really working through things with dh. It must be so difficult. xxx


----------



## Babygood

Ditzygirl- congrats on being pupo! Hope the 2ww is being kind to you? When is your OTD? Wishing you lots of luck X

Hope everyone else is doing ok at the various stages x


----------



## Biba11

Ladies just wanted to ask about the egg retrieval process. I've been told I'll be sedated and "sleeping" I just wondered if you were aware of anything during it and what the recovery was like.


----------



## Ditzygirl

Hey babygood. How are you doing? Yep, been ok thanks! A tiny amount of spotting yesterday but nothing since, so hoping and praying this one sticks. OTD is Thursday. Might test a day early, and go for Wed. 

Biba - I've had it done twice and fallen asleep right away each time. I wasn't aware of a single thing each time. You wake up not long after coming out of theatre, have a cuppa and toast when you've woken up a bit, stay in the bed for about half an hour or so, depending on how you feel, then you get up and dressed and can leave once you've passed urine. My EC appointment was at 8:45 last time and I was taken into theatre around 10. Think we headed home around 12 maybe? xxx


----------



## Biba11

Ditzygirl thanks very much. Were you feeling back to normal after? No side effects?


----------



## Ditzygirl

I was in a little bit of pain after and still a little bit the day after. They give you 2 paracetamol before the proceedure to take the edge off and I got something a bit stronger after. You'll be tired after so make sure you just go home and chill out and get an early night. I went back to work the next day. xx


----------



## Trixibell

Hey all, new to the forum, and the world of fertility! Nice to see a page that's spefically for G Royal.  I had catheter test on Thursday and start prostap this Friday. It's all starting to come a bit overwhelming, but at the same time it can't come quickly enough! I'm flying solo, so any tips are much appreciated!


----------



## Biba11

Trixibell its definitely overwhelming! I hope you don't mind me asking but do you know what the catheter test was for? The nurse never mentioned it last time I was in. Wonder if ive missed Something.


----------



## Ditzygirl

Welcome Trixibell ☺ The process is so overwhelming. I found once the treatment started everything started going quickly. xx


----------



## Trixibell

Thanks ladies! It's exciting that it's almost time to get started, but can also be tricky not to have someone to talk through the little details with!

Biba. - it's because I had some treatment on cervix previously, they were checking for scar tissue. It's a bit like a mock transfer (to check it fits!😳). I don't think they always do it though, I think it depends on history. X


----------



## Ditzygirl

It must be hard doing it alone. xx


----------



## Trixibell

I found the consent appointment quite tough alone - and choosing a donor was a bit surreal! But otherwise it's been ok. Maybe ask me again in 5 weeks though!

Keeping fingers crossed for you on Thursday!xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Fingers crossed it continues that way. There is always someone here to listen! Thank you. xx


----------



## Babygood

Hello ladies,

Ditzygirl- I am doing ok, thanks. Almost 21 weeks believe it or not!! In a way it's gone quite fast but some days feel like a lifetime.  Best of luck for weds or Thursday!! Sending you lots of baby dust X 

Welcome to all the new people! And good luck with treatment cycles!

Trixibell- not quite the same as you but my husband is in the forces so I have pretty much done 3 cycles on my own with him only being here on the day were he was 'needed'! It does make it tough but I have been quite open about my treatment so had loads of support from friends and family which really helps.  It's hard to do on your own but even harder if you don't talk about it I think. It's a personal choice but talking about it kept me sane, plus the nurses at GRI are lovely too which is helpful.


----------



## Trixibell

Thanks Ditzygirl, that's lovely to hear!

Babygood, thanks that's good advice. Some of my friends and family know generally, and 2 friends know more about the specifics, just as I didn't want everyone waiting impatiently for an outcome on the date. I suppose I'm just worried about overloading them with talking about it constantly. Sometimes it seems hard to think about anything else!  Good to hear that someone else has managed it on their own - the injections and dealing with it all alone has been concerning me a bit. The nurses and doctors have all been lovely so far though.  Congrats on your news, that's fantastic! Hope hubby gets home a bit more soon!x


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thank you. xx Aw wow 21 weeks  That's amazing. xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Hey all. Got more spotting today and don't have a good feeling. Tomorrow will tell. Does anyone know how much a frozen embryo treatment cycle costs? xxx


----------



## Trixibell

Keeping everything crossed for you Ditzygirl, hoping tomorrow or Thursday bring good news. I think the frozen embryo transfer is about £700 plus the drug package (so just under or over £1000 depending on drugs), but I might be wrong. Sending lots of wishes that you don't need it. Xxx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thanks Trixibell. Will test tomorrow and Thurs. Still crossing my fingers. xxx


----------



## Babygood

Best of luck for tomorrow Ditzygirl- as you know spotting doesn't always mean game over.  Hope you manage some sleep tonight.  We had a medicated FET cycle so off the top of my head it's about 1k, natural FET is cheaper but then can be difficult to time etc.  How many Frosties do you have? Hoping you get a BFP tomorrow.

Thanks trixibell.  The injections aren't too bad- after the first one you will be an expert.  That's the part I quite liked as I felt I was doing something as opposed to just waiting!


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thanks babygood. I know. Think I'm just in self-preservation mode now. We got one frostie 💕 xxx

Trixibell - I was the same as babygood with the injections. The time went quickly for me at that point. xxx


----------



## Ditzygirl

BFN for me today. Will test again tomorrow just to be sure. xxxx


----------



## Babygood

Aw ditzy I am so sorry. It's just rubbish and so disappointing- take care of yourself and as I always say eat chocolate and drink wine, it's little consolation but enjoy the nice things.  Great news you have a little frostie and I really hope you get your BFP- I know you asked about the cost but would the frozen cycle not be included within your second round of treatment?  Take care xxx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thanks Babygood. Haha. Yes, I'm planning on having a large glass of wine this weekend ☺ Oh I'm not sure? I just assumed because the main cycle failed then a FET would count as a separate cycle? xxx


----------



## Trixibell

😞 sorry to hear that Ditzygirl, fingers crossed that the test tomorrow brings better news. if not, your plan for the weekend sounds good!

Thanks for the reassurance re injections ladies, that's a good way of looking at it. I Am kind of desperate for that point to come. At least I have prostap on Friday so will feel like the process is starting - am just impatient!  Fortunately work is so crazy busy it's keeping my mind off it, and hopefully the way I've timed it will be a bit quieter when injections start.

Do any of you know how strict they are about having someone collect you after transfer? Am assuming pretty strict, but struggling to find someone that can be so flexible regarding the day, that Im happy to share the dates with. 

Sending positive thoughts Ditzygirl!xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

That's a shame Trixibell. So many things to think about! You won't be able to drive so you probably should get someone to collect you. I'm not sure how strict they are in terms of letting you leave on your own, like if you were to get public transport. Give the nurses a call. They'll be able to tell you. xx


----------



## Babygood

Hi ladies,

Ditzy- I have a friend who had an NHS cycle at GRI & her last attempt from second cycle was a FET (she got pregnant with twins & has 2 baby boys) so you might be covered- fingers crossed X

Trixibell - you will need someone to collect you after egg collection as you will have had sedation, transfer is generally done awake.  I just basically had a friend on standby and when I was ready for home I just called her & she came and got me which prevented her hanging round. Even if your friend can't come straight away- they won't mind you sitting on as there is a little lounge area.  Hope this helps you plan. X


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thanks Babygood. Fingers crossed. xx


----------



## lilacfairy

Fingers crossed for you Ditzy, there's still a chance! And all frozen transfers from one IVF are included in a "treatment cycle", so you won't have to pay. It said that on the info leaflet we got.

Hello newbies, good luck to all of you!


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thanks lilacfairy. Still bfn. xx


----------



## Trixibell

Thanks lilac and babygood.

Ditzy - sorry to hear that. Fingers crossed there might be a late positive tomorrow. And, at least you have your Frosties, although I know that's not much comfort today when you were hoping for positive news. Xx


----------



## Peppermint Tea Fairy

Hi everyone, 

I have my appointment on Tuesday for bloods and consent and I am so nervous!  
I think it's the thought of the unknown at the moment......


----------



## lilacfairy

Ditzy, so sorry it didn't work out this time. Take care of yourself, big hug! This is such a hard journey...

Peppermint, I understand your anxiety. I was really nervous as well and unfortunately it was not good news for us (low AMH). Whatever the outcome is for you, I wish you the best of luck! At least you will then know what you're dealing with and have a plan to proceed.


----------



## Peppermint Tea Fairy

Thanks Lilac, I know my biggest worry is what the scales will say...I have worked so hard to get my weight down and now as it is 5 days before my period I am bloated and holding water (which is totally normal for me) which has put my weight up- come Friday it will all be fine again!  
I have all the AMH tests and I know I am ok but I know there might be other things that stop us too! My doctor wasn't wrong when she said it would be nerve racking!!! 
Where are you on your journey? x


----------



## lilacfairy

Ok, I understand. I really hope the BMI will be low enough then. Wear light clothes and take off your shoes for the weigh-in! 

We'Re currently waiting for our review appointment at the beginning of March. We had one cycle so far, but I didn't respond well to the stims and we only got 3 eggs, of which one fertilised, but then didn't develop. So, they didn't even put it back. And now we're hoping they're going to give us another cycle, but I think they should because they said that they only won't do another one if you've had less than 3 eggs at retrieval. So fingers crossed! But our chances are generally quite low of course, so we've been thinking of other options.


----------



## Trixibell

Peppermint - good luck at the consent. Try to keep yourself as hydrated at possible and go with lilac's advice! Try to take someone with you to consent if you can. I found it quite overwhelming and lot to take in, although you should get a copy of the protocol to take away which helps. 

Lilac - fingers crossed your review goes well in March.
Xx


----------



## Peppermint Tea Fairy

Thank you I will definitely wear light clothes and drink lots! Oh and I will take my shoes off! 
Lilac- I can't see why they wouldn't offer you another cycle you got 3 in your previous one but I have my fingers crossed for you  
Trixibell-I am very lucky that my husband should be able to attend all our appointments (unfortunately it is him with the fertility issues not me so I think he feels totally responsible- I have told him it's us together not the fault of the individual- but I know he still thinks about it) 
I will post again on Wednesday to let you know how we  get on x


----------



## MISS WF

Hi all 

This is my first post and looking for some advice. I've already had one stimulated ivf cycle a number of years ago and delayed coming back to the ACS due to several m/c. Currently waiting for a FET but I'm unsure how the two cycle "rule" works. Does the FET count even though the embryos came from a previous cycle? 

Thanks in advance 🙃


----------



## lilacfairy

Welcome to the thread Miss WF! Sorry to hear you've had to got through several m/c, I found one heart-breaking enough. As far as I know all FETs from one stimulation count as one cycle. I remember reading this on the leaflet we got in the beginning.


----------



## MISS WF

Thanks lilac fairy 😀It's been a difficult road but everything crossed that will see some positive results. 

Hope everyone else's journey is going ok. How are the new facilities at the GRI, I was split across there and Nuffield last time.


----------



## Ditzygirl

Welcome Miss WF - Yup, it's included. The facilities at the gri are great.

How did you get on at your appointment peppermint tea fairy?

AFM - feeling decidedly fed up today. Another pg announcement from a friend and another 2 friends due in the next few weeks. Feeling rather sorry for myself! I'm sure I'll feel better tomorrow. Peaks and troughs etc..... xxx


----------



## Peppermint Tea Fairy

Hi everyone, 

Tuesdays appointment went really well! The nurse Michelle was lovely, I had no need to worry about my weight and the scales-all was fine! Next appointment in 3 weeks time is our consent one   can't wait to get started now. 
Oh Ditzy- I am on friend number 3 who this week has told me they are pregnant! It's starting to get on my nerves now x


----------



## Ditzygirl

Aw peppermint - 3! Poor you 😕 
That's great news about your appointment and weight. Not long until you'll be starting it all now. xxx


----------



## Trixibell

Ditzy- hope you're doing ok.  You sound like you're having a rough few days.  Hope you're doing some lovely things to cheer yourself up.  Be kind to yourself and do nice things.

Peppermint - glad it went well, Michelle is lovely.

Miss WF, sounds like you've had a long road, fingers crossed for you it's more positive this time.  The facilities at the Royal seem really good.  I had been warned that I would be waiting ages at appts, even tho I'm private because it's still NHS, but so far I've pretty much been on time or just a few minutes late.  The nurses have been so lovely, even with silly questions.  

Has anyone else had acupuncture? Been having it for 4 weeks (start stimms in 10 days, on Prostap now).  Figured it's worth a try!


----------



## MISS WF

Thanks Ditzy. Ladies I am with you on the pg announcements and although difficult for us I'm sure our time will come 🤞🏻👶🏼😊 Totally agree all the nurses at GRI are really helpful. Trixi thanks also, glad to hear the GRI are getting positive feedback. I've considered acupuncture in the past and been told may help but never actually had it. Let me know what you think?


----------



## Trixibell

It can be really hard when friends and family announce their pg - I just try to keep saying in my head 'that's not mine, mine will come' and try to stay happy for them- wasn't quite so easy when it was my ex-hb's gf but that's another story!  Keep smiling ladies, you'll get there. xx

WF - a friend of mine had it, and she's just given birth to her second with IVF, so I'm copying every one of her nuggets - down to the cherry concentrate!  Can't say I love having it, but figure it's worth a try.  The woman I go to specialises in IVF and fertility and is super knowledgeable about it - she's given lots of advice and probably told me more than the nurses, so I think it's worth it for that alone!  She's very up on eating protein, lots of water, not too much exercise, keeping warm etc.
xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

I had acupuncture through both cycles. I found it really relaxing. I'm unsure as to whether or not I would continue it, purely because of the cost. I'll think about it nearer the time.

Thanks trixibell  - I'm trying to be good to myself. Trying to keep myself occupied by organising nice things for hubby and I to do. Just feeling really alone just now, even though I know I'm not. Woes me!! 😂 xx


----------



## Trixibell

Yeah the acupuncture can add quite a few £s!  

Hope you're ok Ditzy.  I think it's understandable to feel a bit like you're on your own at times - noone else can know exactly how you're feeling or what you've gone through.  Glad you and hubby are getting to do some nice things together - it's good that you're there for each other.  Hope you're having a lovely relaxing Sunday. xx


----------



## lilacfairy

Aw, Ditzy and Peppermint, it's so hard when others just fall pg left, right and centre. Especially in times when you've just had a bfn... Glad you're keeping yourself busy, but make sure you're also giving yourself time to grieve. For me, if I don't let it out, it just gets worse, so I always make sure I have a good cry when I need it.

Peppermint, good news with your appointment, not long to go now! We may be cycling quite close together, if we get started with our second cycle soon. Our review appointment is Wed the following week, and I think we probably wouldn't have another consent appointment, so let's see!

I don't think acupuncture is for me. I had it twice before for other health problems and it never really worked. Also, I found it quite painful at times. However, for the first time since we started trying, I am actually doing more to keep myself fit and healthy, i.e. I exercise more regularly and am trying to lose some weight. You're always told not to lose weight while you're trying, but whenever I ate too much for a while that meant I couldn't lose it again. I gained 2st in the last 2.5 years! Since the ivf failed I've now already lost 9 pounds again, and I'm starting to feel a lot better in my body. And I think that's important, too, right?

Wishing you all a good week!


----------



## Peppermint Tea Fairy

Evening all 

I agree Trixibell, one day our dreams will come true! 
I'm the same as Ditzy I think I will think about acupuncture closer to the time. 
Oh Lilac that would be good if we are cycling together! Do you know how they choose which protocol you go on? I have heard that some clinics don't do long that often and stick to short and then I have heard that some clinics favour long over short! X


----------



## Babygood

Hi ladies,

Just thought I would pop on the thread to say hello and hope you are all doing ok at your various stages of treatment etc.

Peppermint tea Fairy- the protocol generally depends on your AMH and or your fertility diagnosis (PCOS etc). My AMH was fine so I had choice of either long or short, with my first cycle long protocol allowed me to get started sooner rather than later (I was self funding and it also suited dates wise around my husband's job). Second cycle was long too but that was mainly due to me having no issues first time round. The clinic will advise what they think is best for your situation.

Acupuncture- it's expensive & I wasn't sure how much of a difference it makes! Although I was successful on both cycles when I had acupuncture. Didn't on my FET which was a bfn! I didn't eat anything too crazy but I did completely take out caffeine and alcohol, continued to exercise on my most recent cycle which kept me sane and took co enzyme Q10 vitamins in addition to pregnacare pre conception as did my DH!


----------



## Trixibell

Thanks for those tips babygood - I was starting to feel like everyone was eating totally different to me on one of the other threads and I was doing it wrong! I have cut out caffeine and alcohol (although did have one sneaky last glass of wine on sat!). Been eating quite a bit of protein, avocado etc but there's also been quite a few treats - it's been the only way to get through crazy work spell! Did you keep exercising during stimms? I would rather buy the acupuncturist was quite against it. I'm like you - not sure how much diff AC makes but figured it's worth a try! The whole cycle is so dear I figured a bit extra won't hurt! (That's what I tell myself anyway!)


----------



## Babygood

Trixibell- just checked back on my diary - I did exercise during stimms- I went to legs bums & tums and spin classes. Think I tailed off the week leading into egg collection as I was pretty bloated plus my right ovary sits high up & very superficial so they didn't want me damaging the follicles. I think if you exercised before hand which I did then it's ok as long as you don't go over the top, I normally run but did stop that as its high impact. Sounds like you are eating all the right things, I made spinach and avocado smoothies & don't forget the Brazil nuts!  I also think there is a huge element of luck involved in all of this, so don't be too hard on yourself xx


----------



## Trixibell

Thanks babygood! That fits with what I was thinking - planning to have a last run this weekend and then just stick to the gym for the first week or so of stimms, if I can. I think I was just being hard on myself because I'd had a rubbish dinner! I normally eat spinach, eggs, nuts, avocado and banana so have just increased a bit, -and added more protein, beetroot and cherry juice! Will make sure I add Brazil nuts specifically - thanks! How are you keeping?x


----------



## Babygood

Trixibell - you are doing great! And on the right track. I am doing ok, still feel quite anxious at times but I am getting there, thanks! X


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi ladies hope don't mind me joining. I used to be part of this group last year and had my bfp in Sept, found out our 1 egg had split  and had identical twins. We had couple scans but when went for q2 week scan we had silent miscarriage and then had to get d&c the following week. Since then I've been really run down n had 7lots antibiotics . It's been 4 months now and I feel like wanna try nxt month for 2nd cycle but I'm so scared  and everyone telling me too soon xx
I'm gonna read back n catch up with everyone xx how's every one doing xx


----------



## WeeJacs

Didn't want to read and run.......aww MissF i'm so sorry. I totally know how your feeling. We were cycling around the same time and both got our positives. I'm just so sorry to hear this. I'm still licking my wounds but i promise you it gets better. We were very similar to you, silent MC. Feel free to PM me if you want some one to talk to. We have had some additional testing done at the recurrent MC clinic and at our review with Helen Llyall at the Royal she did some testing on us both for any Chromosomal abnormalities, next appt for results is May.

We have both decided to take a year off as its been 2 years of upset and disappointment and i don't think i could go through it all again this year. Take your time and i'm sure whatever you and hubby decide will be the right decision for you both.

Sending you big hugs  

Jac x


----------



## Trixibell

Thanks Babygood, hope you manage to relax a bit.

Mrs F - I'm so sorry to hear that, you've had a rough trot. I say this without the knowledge or experience of what you've been through (I'm new to all of this!) - but my comment would be, who says it's too soon? If it's medical people, then I'd listen. If it's those who are concerned for you, it's lovely of them, but only you can decide when you're ready. You'll always remember what happened and only you can decide if you feel strong enough, 'mentally and physically, to have another go. Also (said from the single side of the street), if your relationship is strong enough to deal with it right now (because you've been through so much, not because it's not good). Only you and your HB will know that and will make the choice that's right for you. Try not to be scared, on the upside, you know what to expect. And although you know the worst that can happen, you also already know the worst that can happen - that's not meant flippantly, just that you survived it. Good luck whatever you decide and there's plenty of us here for you!x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Thanks for the reply trixibell yea I totally understand what you mean and it my friends and family telling me too soon as there only worried about my mental health as they have seen how much it's destroyed me. The thought of feeling this heartache allover scares me. 
Think my dh is worried about me too as he feels helpless but as you can understand the desperation for it to work takes over. Xx
So this is ur first attempt ? How you feeling? See uve been eating loads protein. I've already started all that again. Not drank since last year anyway but could t eat avocado lol tries the first time around for extra protein but made me sick lol how u feeling about to starting stimms x


----------



## Trixibell

It's lovely that people are looking out for you, and want the best for you. It won't be easy no matter what/when you decide, but at least you've got good people around you. Maybe try to go away for few days with hubby for a change of scene and a chance to decide between the two of you when/if you're ready? Just be kind to yourself. You've been through a lot.

Yeah first time, and doing it solo. Bit nervous about stimms. But have been on med for so long for endo that I've found the last 6 months off the pill really tough as well as the prostap, so figuring it can only get better! Eating quite a lot of the good things; in between the cheat things! Work has been pretty tough which has made it a challenge, but should get eaier in the next few days and get back on track food wise. Trying not to get too obsessed by it either tho, Essier said than done!x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww I no its so easy to obsess with it. I feel alot time I didn't wanna go out to certain places so didn't eat crap or drink anything other than water . I was so strict the first time round I'm worried that I won't have the same will power the 2nd time around. I had accupuncture the first time around and considering doing it again but my husband doesn't think it's really worth it and it's really expensive but I feel differently xx

Wow that must b so hard doing it solo, do u have people around you for support. I no what u mean about work I work in a nursery and half the parents are pg and it's not the nicest of areas so alot of social work involved and it kills me. Plus the girl work with is also pregant so kills me everyday but just need to put on brave face xx


----------



## new_wife2009

Hi,
I just lurk these days as I've nothing to contribute I guess (I've been here a very long time!).
Got a bit of an unusual question: we have a frozen embryo from our cycle in 2015 (was too draining emotionally and physically after our failed cycle to get back into it).  We don't feel we were treated very fairly by GRI - long story and would reveal who I am as it would be obvious!! So, we were thinking about perhaps going private, but we have no idea if we'd be allowed to use our NHS embryo for a private cycle? It's just a gut feeling I've got that we would be treated a little nicer if we were paying for it!! Anyone have any idea if we'd be allowed to do this? Just want to get it done and finished, whether it works or not. It's been too hard a journey to try again after this...... thanks.


----------



## Clairabella

Hi all

Not posted in a while after yet another missed miscarriage and d&c in November but back for egg collection tomorrow. Big hugs all round 💞

New wife - sorry to hear you had a bad time at Royal. I've done both private and NHS cycles at the royal only months apart and the treatment has been identical. They treat both sets of patients the same, there was no preferential treatment when private. So I think what I'm saying is that it might be a bit of a waste paying to put your frozen embryo back privately if you are entitled to it free? Unless you mean transferring it to another clinic. Not sure if that helps?

Hoping the forecast snow doesn't affect my travel tomorrow morning!!x


----------



## new_wife2009

Thanks for the reply. I'm thinking about changing clinics....
Sorry to hear about your MC xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

Oh, it's so busy here all of a sudden! Hello to all the new/old ladies! 

MrsFergie, Clairabella, so sorry about your losses. It does indeed get easier with time, but even after a year I still have very occasional tears. Grief just takes time. And for what it's worth, only you know when you are ready for another cycle, I agree with Trixibell! Family and friends only see the sorrow we go through as a result of a failed attempt/mc, but they don't see the sorrow that comes from not doing anything. Only we know how to balance that best.

Clairabella, good luck with retrieval tomorrow!

Well, I'm supposed to fly out of Glasgow airport tomorrow morning, looks like that's going to be fun with the weather forecast! Wish me luck!


----------



## Trixibell

Good luck for those trying to get to GRI or on their travels today! I should already be up and out but haven't even looked outside the window yet - too tired!

New wife - to be honest, I had a bit of similar treatment at the Royal to start with, and even though I'm private felt I was being treated as a bit of an oddity because I was single. No one ever got back to me when they should, gave wrong info, sent couples forms, made it clear they didn't deal with many singles etc and it also resulted in a month delay. Having said that, now that I'm mainly dealing with the nurses I'm finding it much better. Also I did have a bit of a meltdown on the phone at one point, so they prob have a 'handle with care' sticker on my file! 
I think the results are good with the Royal, and inwent with them because connected to a main hospital and more volume, but there definitely are downsides and more rigid NHS systems/approaches. To be fair, compared to me GP surgery who wouldn't give me folic acid even tho my mum has SB, they've been amazing! I think the best thing is to go where you're comfortable. Whether you're right or not, you ant to be relaxed where you are. If you decide to stick with GRI, maybe try to explain what you weren't happy with the last time - or have meltdown like me!


----------



## Ditzygirl

Mrsfergie - I'm so gutted for you. Big hugs xxx

Lilac fairy - hope you manage to get your flight ok. 

New wife - so sorry to hear you had a rubbish experience  at the royal.


----------



## Mrsfergie83

How have you been ditzy I remeber we cycled about same time last year too xx hope ur OK xx

Lilac fairy I hope you managed to get flight x

New wife sorry to hear u had rubbish experience I must admit I always felt they were really good. Well.most time lol. X

Clairabella I'm so sorry to hear about ur Mc that's when we also suffered ours.  Good luck for retrieval keep everything crossed for you xx


----------



## lilacfairy

They cancelled my flight, but rebooked me onto a later one, so I'm just at the airport now. 

I've had mixed experiences at GRI, staff were usually friendly enough, but I've had the longest waits ever! Once we waited 1h 15min. And we both had taken time off from work to be there at 5pm...


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Yea I've had a few experiences myself and the waiting could b awful. I once phoned them with a problem and they never got back to me after work days so I went to my own hospital x


----------



## Ditzygirl

I'm not bad thanks, Mrsfergie. Yeah I agree about the gri waiting times. Out of both cycles we probably only got seen on time 2 or 3 times. Our usual waiting time was 40 mins but we waited upto an hour or a few occasions. xxx


----------



## Babygood

Mrs fergie- just wanted to pop on and say how sorry I was to read your post.  It truly is dreadful and having experienced a MMC last year- I will never forget it.  I had about 3 months before I cycled again- it felt right for me to go again.  Like you, people wanted me to wait but in fact for me the waiting just made me feel even worse. Follow your gut instinct- only you and DH will know when you are ready.

New wife- i moved my embryo from the Nuffield to GRI- bit of paperwork involved but it is doable. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Thanks babygood. I'm sure we were cycling aswell at the same time last year. I no its horrible. I feel same as you all this waiting and everything making me feel worse. I am so so scared about my 2nd attempt but I feel like I need to focus on something else aswell and if I feel if I'm trying to become focused on trying again it might help some of the heartache xx congrats on twins that's amazing xx


----------



## new_wife2009

Thanks for the replies. In a nutshell, we've had our NHS funding stopped because of my age (except I didn't know that was going to be an issue until I went back!). So I guess it's just disappointing and the doctor was so matter of fact about it.


----------



## Ditzygirl

Aw newwife - I'm sorry to hear that. That's unfair that the doctor wasn't more sensitive. xx


----------



## lilacfairy

Hi Ladies, we had our review appointment today. Basically, because we got 3 eggs last time (minimum number of eggs required), they are going to give us another cycle. She said I responded reasonably well to the stims and they were surprised they only got so few eggs. However, she said the chances for another cycle are not great so she also suggested going for donor eggs, either this time or any other cycles after this. So we're now thinking this through, but will prob give my eggs another chance before going to DE. Even though I was prepared for this, I cried in the session. It's just hard to be confronted with your own insufficiency and being told it's unlikely you'll ever have your own (genetic) children. This is so unfair!!!


----------



## Babygood

Hi lilac- I hope you are ok? It must be so upsetting to be told that.  You just need to take your time and think through it all, it's impossible to know how you feel about DE until you are confronted with it & it really is such a personal thing.  Some people will be ok with it & others wouldn't be able to contemplate donor eggs.  I am sure there will be a lot of info on here that maybe of help.  Remember no two cycles are ever the same so your next cycle may be so much better in terms of egg  numbers.  Have you read the book - it starts with the egg by Rebecca Fett? I thought some of it was pretty good, some extreme stuff too but that's like everything IVF related! You have a plan for going forward and that's half the battle X 

Ps I cried frequently in the clinic!!! 😀


----------



## Trixibell

Lilac - hope you're ok. That's a lot to take in.  Have you had any more thoughts about what to do? I suppose on the upside,at least you have a couple of options and a plan going forward.  Hope you're looking after yourself and being kind to yourself. It must be hard not to think that way,but try not to think of it as your insufficiency - you're doing everything right.  I know it's different, but am using donor sperm (as solo) and it does take a lot to get your head around the whole donor process full stop, but like babygood says, it's a personal decision for you.  Fingers crossed that this next round will be your luck one. xxx

AFM - have started Stimms yesterday.  Been feeling rubbish all week - combination of DR and a chesty cough/flu, I've been a delight!  Hoping that now I've started stimms will start to feel better.  Injections were much less scary than I thought - really straightforward so far.  Next scan is 10th March with potential EC 13/14.

Hope you're all doing ok ladies.xx


----------



## lilacfairy

Babygood and Trixibell, thanks for your kind words. We have definitely been considering DE before because we expected to be told that with my own eggs it might be difficult. But it was just being told by the doctor made it more real. I am very sad that I might never have genetic offspring and it's something I'll have to come to terms with, which is so hard. Especially since I'm so young and friends who are several years older than me have just announced their second pregnancies. How can this be? I know it's not something I do, but why on earth am I the one who has to pick the short straw and run out of eggs in my early 30s? The doctor suggested using DHEA before the next cycle so I'll start a full dose soon.

I've not read the book, but I'll give it a go, thanks!

Trixi, all the best with your cycle, keep us in the loop!


----------



## Ditzygirl

Trixibell - I'm glad the stims are going well. Hope you start to get over your flu soon. 

Lilac fairy - I would recommend the book. I can't imagine what it must feel like to have to consider DE

Afm - I can quite believe I'm saying this, but I've just got a BFP.! I've been feeling extremely tired recently and just put it down to work being busy. I was so sure it hadn't worked because I had a BFN on my OTD and I've been bleeding since before my OTD and only just stopped bleeding this weekend. Still in shock but trying not to get my hopes up. xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww ditzy that's amazing news I'm so so happy for you  xx
Trixibell I'm glad stimms going well x

Lilac fairy how ru feeling? It must be such a hard idea to consider. I honestly don't no how would feel either xx
Afm hopefully my af starts this week and get the ball rolling. Really nervous to go through this all again and been really emotional last few days but just trying to stay strong xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thank you mrsfergie. No wonder you've been emotional after all that you've been through. xxx Fingers crossed for af. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Wow ditzygirl that's great news!!! Congratulations 

Mrsfergie good luck with your cycle coming xx

lilacfairy I have been taking dhea for past 6 months or so. Alongside other things. Like Babygood I read it starts with the egg. Hope it works for you. It's certainly worth a try given your circumstances. Good luck.

Trixibell hope stims are going ok. Not long til your scan.  

I'm on 2ww testing day is Friday. Halfway through has gone quickly so far xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Clairabell - Thank you. I'm glad the 2ww has gone quickly for you so far. Everything crossed for you for Friday. xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

Ditzy, that's amazing! Really keeping my fingers and toes crossed this is real! Tiredness sounds familiar though, it's definitely a good sign.


----------



## lilacfairy

Clairabella, which brand DHEA are you taking? I ordered from the American website twice now, but the second one never arrived and I'm reluctant to lose even more money. I found a UK brand, Swanson DHEA, have you ever used them?


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thanks Lilacfairy.  xxx


----------



## MISS WF

Hi ladies I've not been on for a few weeks and just catching up with everyone's progress. 

Ditzy - congrats on your BFP let's hope that's a good sign for the rest of us!!🌟💫

Mrsfergie - sorry to hear about your m/c. Been through a few in the last couple of years and it's really hard to know when is the right time to start your cycle again but only you will know when ready.

Clairabella - good luck with your 2ww. 

Got my prostap booked for end of the month and feeling quite anxious about starting this emotional cycle again after a few years away but time is ticking on...
Not sure who posted about getting emosh and crying in the nurses office but I'm pretty sure we have all been there, myself included. This certainly takes its toll on you and I'm not sure anyone fully understands unless been through the fertility treatment process. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok and sorry if I've missed anyone. 😑


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks all. 

Lilacfairy - I ordered from US website too as its micronised whereas the Swanson one isn't. Not sure why I was told to get micronised. I had the opposite problem at one point they sent me 3 deliveries instead of one!! I also took melatonin and inositol. The melatonin I got from same site as the dhea.

Miss WF good luck not long til you start now.

Xx


----------



## lilacfairy

I remember reading that micronised is better as well, but not sure where or who said it. I'm going to give it another go. I've done some research and actually found out that DHEA is a schedule C controlled drug! So I guess if they catch the parcel at customs they just keep it...
I'm going to have it sent to family abroad where it's not illegal and they're going to send it to me. I'm hoping that they don't check parcels from within the EU as much.


----------



## Ditzygirl

Looking like an eptopic pregnancy and that's why it didn't show up on my OTD but waiting on hearing back from the nurses as I was in getting bloods. Will either be back for more bloods later in the week or booked in for a scan. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Any news ditzygirl on your bloods? Hopefully you will get scanned and get definitive answer soon xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Booked in for a scan on Wednesday so I'll know then. Can't believe all of this! Just want to know either way. xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww ditzy I hope the scan shows u something and you get an answer . Thinking about you xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thanks Mrsfergie. How are you doing?  xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

Oh Ditzy, Wednesday seems ages away in a situation like this! This must be agonising. Big hug!


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thanks Lilacfairy. Yeah, it seems to be dragging. Started bleeding again now which is making it worse! xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

I'm ok ditzy just getting emotionally getting ready to start our cycle. Awww no ur head must b all over the place. What time is ur scan tomorrow xx
How's everyone else doing xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Aw it must be so difficult to feel emotionally ready again. Do you have an idea of when you're going again? Yep, head is definitely all over the place! Scan is first thing tomorrow so at least I'll know early. xxx


----------



## MISS WF

Aww Ditzy what an agonising wait for you. Hope all goes ok tomorrow.xx


----------



## Clairabella

Good luck ditzy- the uncertainty is the worst part. 

Mrsfergie - I find the waiting to start when you've had a bad experience is worse than being in the thick of it. 

Hey to everyone else x


----------



## Trixibell

Ditzy I'm so sorry, the last couple of days and all the uncertainty must have been so difficult for you. Keeping everything crossed for tomorrow. Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight.xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi ditzy how did you get on today been thinking of you all morning. 
I'm waiting for af to start now and when do I've to book in so just better start soon xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Hi ladies. It's good news! Cannot believe it! Baby measuring at 7+3. Still in shock! 

Hope af comes quickly Mrsfergie. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Great news, congratulations!  And you've inadvertently skipped the horrible wait for first scan 👍🏻 Xx


----------



## Trixibell

Aww that's great news Ditzy!! So pleased for you!  Hope you're feeling ok and had a chance to let it sink in! Really lovely news!xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thanks Clairabell - hehe, yes I was just saying that to my husband today! 

Thank you trixibell - I'm feeling good thanks. Still waiting for it to sink in! xxx


----------



## Biba11

Congratulations ditzygirl!!!


----------



## lilacfairy

Amazing news, Ditzy, so happy for you! And well done you on skipping the wait!


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thanks biba and Lilacfairy xxx


----------



## MISS WF

Lovely news congrats Ditzy!!🍼Xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awwww ditzy that's amazing news I'm.so chuffed for you. Been thinking about you all day. Did u expect to be 7weeks + xx hope you sleep well tonight xxx


----------



## Babygood

Congratulations Ditzygirl! Fabulous news and I bet the best surprise ever! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok? It's getting busy on here, as ever I am keeping everything crossed for lots of BFPs!


----------



## Peppermint Tea Fairy

Congratulations Ditzy! Great News! X
We have our consent and protocol appointment today! 😀


----------



## Ditzygirl

Thanks everyone. Yep, it was a total surprise, babygood! I expected to be 8 weeks, Mrsfergie, and the nurse didn't seem concerned that I was measuring a little bit smaller. 

That's great news peppermint tea fairy. Hope it all goes well.

Hoping there are lots more bfps to come. xxx


----------



## Clairabella

It's a BFP for me, been testing positive past few days. Fingers crossed 🤞 But an awful long way for me to go.

Up to Royal to collect more clexane and pessaries tomorrow.

Hope appt goes well peppermint tea fairy and hey to everyone else x


----------



## Ditzygirl

Yassss! Great news 😃😃😃 xxx


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks Ditzy 😘X


----------



## lilacfairy

Congrats Clairabella! Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Peppermint Tea Fairy

Congratulations Clairabella!  

We had our consent and protocol appointment yesterday which was good. Have to phone on the first day on my period (two weeks time) the nurse has said they are busy so may not fit me in this cycle- I hope that doesn't happen!!


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Congrats Clairabella that's amazing.
Well I phoned Ascot yesterday to book in since af arrived and they have no space. I am totally gutted as I had geared myself up to start again and was so shocked how upset I've been. So dissapointed xx
Hope everyone else doing OK xx


----------



## Ditzygirl

Really hope they can fit you in peppermint tea fairy. Aw Mrsfergie, no wonder you were totally gutted. This process is so exhausting as it is and it's even worse if everything is totally dragged out. Big hugs to you. xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Thanks ks ladies xx fingers crossed for you peppermint as I phoned yesterday and said could t fit me in this time and had to provisionally book for nxt month. So gutted . After the last few months I tried to focus after everything so just feel so deflated again xx


----------



## MISS WF

Congrats clairabella!! Mrs F and peppermint I had the same issue last month as they had no space to fit me in. When you phone next time mention you've already been delayed and you should be given higher priority. It is quite soul destroying when gear yourself up to begin and get those setbacks. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Clairabella

Thanks everyone x

I had the same on my recent cycle, where they couldn't fit me in.  it was probably best for me as January was a busy month, but when you've set yourself up it's tough to have to wait.


----------



## lilacfairy

With my last cycle I had to wait another month as well. Annoying!


----------



## MISS WF

Hi, I'm in for prostap jag on Monday and feeling a bit unprepared and unsure what to expect as this is my first attempt with FET 😬. Can anyone help? Should I be doing anything before I go in, I'm following a healthy diet etc already x


----------



## Babygood

Hi Miss WF- no you don't need to do anything special, I did find my FET cycle long! Just all the usual things - try to eat healthy & generally looking after yourself. They will give you plenty information on how the cycle will go.... I take it they will add in Buserelin nasal as Prostap wears off after 25 days, progynova pills? For me it was all quite straightforward.  Wishing you lots of luck X

Hope everyone else is doing ok?


----------



## MISS WF

Thanks Babygood, though I might have been worrying for nothing! Yes they have noted Buserelin on the paperwork I have. I did think it seemed quite a long cycle considering. How long was yours?

Hope all you other ladies are doing ok too.


----------



## Babygood

Hi Miss WF- just pulled out all my old paperwork! Having had Prostap I started progynova tabs 17 days later, I then was on the tablets till ET which was 20 days so you are looking at a month or so but everyone is different! I think I probably preferred injecting myself as opposed to nasal spray and tabs but like everything else it's a means to an end..... Hopefully a BFP for you!


----------



## WeeJacs

Hi All

Hope your all doing ok. Not been on for a while, decided to take a year off but thought i would pop on to say hi!

Babygood so happy its all progressing well for you, i'm just wondering about the progynova tabs? I was on the long protocol for both my cycles and never got offered this?

Babydust to you all  

Jac x


----------



## Dory10

Hello 

Here's a link to your new GRI thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=365186.msg6707298#msg6707298

This thread will now close as it has become to long but will still be available as a read only thread and I've added a link to it on the new thread so you can pop back and read past replies.

Thanks

Dory
Xxx


----------

